# ALL GUYS KONOHA HIGH!what happens when Sakura is forced to go to an all guys school?



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 8, 2006)

Chapter 1: Goldfish anyone?

It was a beautiful morning as the sun shinned brightly out side Sakura?s pleasant house. Birds chirped, singing a sweet melody as they flew from tree to tree in front of Sakura?s bedroom window. Everything was at peace?..

?DAMMIT SAKURA! GET YOUR LAZY ASS OUT OF BED!?

??or was??

Ino ran up the stairs and slammed into Sakura?s bedroom. She growled as she stomped over to Saukra?s drooling, sleepy self. ?Errrr, GET UP NOW!? Ino lifted Sakura?s mattress and threw it onto the ground, causing Sakura to fly across the room and land in a mass of pillows on the floor.

?10 more hours.? Sakura mumbled as she rolled over and hugged her orange stuff animal cat, that she had named Kyo-kun.

Ino was now twitching, as she started to shake with anger and one fist in the air.

/1 minute later/

?THERE THAT WAS 10 HOURS! NOW GET YOUR LAZY ASS UP!? Ino yelled as she continuously kicked Sakura. (Anime style)

Downstairs Sakura sat down and started eating breakfast. ?Damn Ino, you didn?t have to kick so hard. It?s not like we?re gonna be late for school.? Sakura took a bite of her pancakes that the excellent cook Ino made.

?That?s what you said last year, and the year before that, and the year before that and the year-.?

?Oh shut-up!? Sakura went to get the last pancake that was on the plate in front of her and Ino, as did Ino. The two growled at each other and then started what should be known as a fork-fight!

Ino and Sakura had been living together for five years now. Ino?s parent had to move because of business, so Sakura?s parents offered to take care of her. Sakura was 16, Ino 17 and 1 grade above Sakura. Even though they were supposed to be in the same grade Sakura was held back due to missing class a lot because of sleeping. That was before Ino moved in, but after they knew each other.

Ino was always nice and friendly, except towards Sakura, whom may I quote calls her evil. Sakura, will?.she likes to sleep?a lot. Don?t get her wrong, she was very intelligent when she wanted to be and was an Idiot when?will practically the rest of the time.

They were basically the same, when they got on each other?s nerves they would resort to violence, which usually ended with someone else getting hurt?unless no one was around.

/STAB/

?Victory!? Sakura shouted as she swallowed the pancake whole.

?You didn?t have to stab my hand!? Ino said as she unstabbed the fork from her hand. ?Where the hell are the bandages!?

A few minutes later Sakura was riding in Ino?s red jeep. The two were on their way to the all girl?s boarding school. The wind blew their hair crazily, since the jeep had no cover.

?I can?t believe we have to go to boarding school.? Sakura said as she brushed her hair with her fingers, keeping it out of her eyes.

?What do you mean ?have to?? The only reason you go is because I go...? Ino smirked as she came up with an evil thought. ?What?s wrong Sakura, afraid Public School will put you back in the zoo??

?Nope, I?m afraid they?ll find out I?m friends with a psycho from the planet bad hair due.? Sakura smiled as she looked at the now flaming Ino.

?I?LL GIVE YOU PSYCHO!?

After a few hours of driving Ino and Sakura finally reached their destination. Sakura stepped out of the car, her hair was now messed up, and her arm had a small bruise on it. Ino also stepped out of the car but, with less than one un-noticeable scratch on her face.

The two got their luggage and walked towards the school. It was crawling with happy, excited, girls glad to see that their friends had returned for another year.

?Damn, it?s like happy hell here. Why do you even go to this school?? Sakura murmured towards Ino as two girls started to scream with happiness.

?To annoy you of course.? Ino said with a smile.

?I knew it!?

The two walked into the front office to get information on their classes and which bedroom was theirs.

?Hello may I help you?? Shizune, the headmistress assistant said.

?Yes, my name is Yamanaka Ino.? Ino said handing Id. to the lady.

?Hello again my favorite students!? A voice came from behind them. Ino and Sakura turned around to find the Headmistress smiling.

?Oh, hello Tsunade.? Ino said politely.

?Yo, teach!? Sakura yelled with a happy smile.

Headmistress Tsunade was one of their favorite people at the school? (Included in that list is the lunch lady or Cook). She was fun and always did crazy things just like them, okay almost like them.

?Here you go Ms. Yamanaka.? The assistant handed an envelope to Ino, ?And you-.?

?Don?t worry about her.? Tsunade said, ?Sakura will you please come with me to my office? There?s been a mix up.?

?Um, alright.? Sakura said bye to Ino and then followed Tsunade to her office. ?SO what?s up Tsunade??

?Well, there seems to be a mix-up with the school?s student information.? Tsunade said with a worried face, not sure how to explain what had happened.

?What kind! Am I not going to be able to share my usual room with Ino, cause if not I want a room right by the cafeteria?? Even though Sakura usual was assigned a room with Ino, she could not pass up an opportunity to be that close to the wonderful smell of food.

?No it?s not that. It would seem that you?re not enlisted in this school.? Tsunade looked at Sakura?s face, which seemed nothing but blank.

?W-What do you mean?? Sakura questioned Tsunade.

?Will?you?ve been moved to another school. It?s not far! It?s actually just a half hour drive from here. And I promise we will get you a ride each time you want to come and visit.? She placed a slip of paper in front of Sakura.

Sakura sighed, ?Fine, fine as long as I can come back to see Ino. How much trouble can it be?? With that, Sakura grabbed the paper, not noticing anything but the place where it said sign, so she did. She then gave it back to the Headmistress.

Tsunade took the paper with confusion, ?Sakura, you really should read the paper. It contains some important information.?

?Don?t worry, as long as I get to see Ino everyday things will be fine.? Sakura sat back in the chair with a no worries attitude.

?Okay, you will leave today. School doesn?t start until Monday, so you have the rest of the weekend to get things ready. You can even sign up for a school club.?

?Alright! Kendo Club here I come!? Sakura jumped up with excitement as she walked towards the door to leave.

?Wait!? Sakura turned around to find Tsunade on the phone. ?I?ll call to have someone take you there. They?ll be at the front gate at 5:35 to take you to the Brothering School of this one. Make sure you?re there on time.? Tsunade knew that Sakura was never on time for anything but, what harm could it do to remind her?

?Yeah, Yeah. See ya later, or not.? She exited the room, shutting the door behind her.

Tsunade gave a sigh, ?This is going to be interesting.?

Sakura walked down the dormitory hall listening to all the girls scream and yell about how happy they were to have their best friend as a roommate. She remembered how when Ino and her first came to the school and realized they?d have to share the same room. Unlike the other happy girls, they were the roommates that would fight about which bed was theirs.

Sakura turned a corner and walked into Ino?s room where she was greeted with a huge hug. ?Sakura! I just heard! How could they do this to me!? Ino yelled causing Sakura to jump.

?Gee, and I thought she wouldn?t care-.?

?Now who am I going to steal food from! Ind force to carry my books! And lock in the closet while I steal her Visual Kei cds!?

?Will there goes that pleasant thought!? Sakura lightly pushed Ino away, and walked over to a small cupboard where she picked up a large bag of Goldfish. (The crackers not the real fish.) Sakura took in a deep breath.

?I?M TAKING THESE!? Sakura yelled towards Ino.

?THE HELL YOU ARE!? Ino threw a shoe at Sakura and it bounced off her forehead.

?OW! Who the hell throws a shoe!? Sakura yelled as she grabbed Ino?s face and started pinching it. Ino does the same and the two start fighting?once again.

Hours later

?Ms. Sakura, pleas go to the front gate your ride his here.? Shizune said over the intercom.

?Hm?? Sakura, now with even messier hair, looked at the clock.

/5:45/

?OH SHIT! I?m late!? Sakura, with goldfish bag in hand, jumps up and runs out the door while screaming, ?Bye Ino! See you tomorrow! Hopefully! AHHHHH...OUCH!?

Ino watched as her clumsy friend bumped into doors hoping that they would some how magically take her outside. Ino looked over her shoulder picking something up, ?Oh look, there was another bag of goldfish right here.?

?By Tsunade!? Sakura yelled as she ran past Tsunade grabbing the school uniform that was in her hand.

?Good luck Sakura.? Tsunade said as she shakes her head slightly with a chuckle.

?Thanks!? Sakura yelled as she dashed out of the door in full speed, knocking a few girls down in the process.

?Hey watch it!? One of the girls yelled.

Sakura looked back, though still running, ?Sorry!?

/BAM/

Sakura slams into a body causing her to fall flat on her butt. ?Ow, watch where you?re going buddy!? Sakura rubbed her arm, which she also fell on.

?You?re late.?

?Huh?? Sakura opened her eyes to find a red haired, heavy black eyeliner, guy leaning on a motorcycle (racing model bike) that was his. The motorcycle was fully black with red lining around certain parts and the symbol for ?demon? on the side.
to be continued..


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 8, 2006)

hope u guys liked this story!i worked really hard on this!
Chapter one continued..
_Sakura slams into a body causing her to fall flat on her butt. “Ow, watch where you’re going buddy!” Sakura rubbed her arm, which she also fell on.

“You’re late.”

“Huh?” Sakura opened her eyes to find a red haired, heavy black eyeliner, guy leaning on a motorcycle (racing model bike) that was his. The motorcycle was fully black with red lining around certain parts and the symbol for ‘demon’ on the side._
Chapter one (still continued..)
The two stared at each other for some time before Sakura stood up and looked him straight in the eye. He looked back at her with a ‘what do you want look’.

“Goldfish?” Sakura offered as she held the bag in front of him, surprising him a little.

He shook his head to get the surprised look off, “….I don’t have time for this. Get on. I can’t believe they made me of all people pick you up.” He said as he got on the bike himself.

As she was told, Sakura jumped on the bike with excitement causing her to fall off, dragging him with onto the ground. Goldfish flew every around them.

“Dammit! I said get on, not jump on! You nearly scratched my bike!” He yelled as he stood up, not caring if she was okay or not.

“Heh, Heh, sorry. I’ve seen to many Tomb Raider movies.” Sakura said as she itched the back of her head. She stood up and dusted herself off, then looked back at him, “My name is Haruno Sakura.” She held out her hand as a gesture to shake it.

“And I don’t care.” He got back on his motorcycle. “This time get on, don’t jump on.” With that Sakura lightly got on, making sure not to scratch the bike nor do anything more to upset him.

“Hey do you have another helmet?” She asked trying to look at his face from her position on the bike.

“Like I care wither or not you’re safe. My job was to come here and pick you up. If you get hurt in the process, it won’t be my damn fault.”

“Jackass.” Sakura mumbled as she watched him put on his shiny black helmet with the same ‘demon’ symbol in red on the back. He looked back at her, “Same to you.” With that, he caught Sakura off guard, turning her cheeks a little red. ‘H-He heard me!’

The two rid on a dirt path, through what seemed like a pleasant countryside. They passed many fields including a large farm, where cows were visible. Sakura like the feeling of having the wind blow through her hair. Though, she was used to it when riding in Ino’s jeep, this time was different. This time she was going a lot then the speed limit, and it was a hot male driving.

With those thoughts, he accelerated even faster causing Sakura to squeeze his waist tighter.

“Coward.” He said as he rolled his eyes.

“Bastard.” Sakura said to his surprised.

“What did you say?” he looked back at here, still driving, to see if she would dare repeat what she said.

“You heard me Prissy boy!” Sakura gave a big smile.

He sighed with disgust as he turned back around, ‘Damn, she’s messing with my head!’ Sakura smiled knowing that she had just won that conversation.

Eventually the two stopped in front of a large school, much larger then her other school. Sakura got off the bike making sure to fix her ruffled black tank top. It had a black silk ribbon that went across the chest. Her long black pants also matched the top, but with ribbons going around both legs. She had black converse also.

She repeated the words Tsunade said in her head, ‘Brothering School’. She looked at the male now taking off his helmet, “Hey stranger with goldfish on your head.” He shook his making five goldfish fly off, he then glared at her. “Why do they call this the Brothering School?”

“Turn around moron.” He replied as he got off his bike.

“Meany!” she sticks her tongue out, then turns around to embrace her new school, “Hello new…..Where the hell am I!” With those words, Sakura’s mouth fell open as she saw male bodies everywhere.

Some were playing soccer, others were reading or reading school forms, and some were just talking and walking with others.

“School moron.” He walked off into the front gates leaving the still shocked Sakura behind.

Sakura stood there staring at nothing but guys. Something wasn’t right, there must be something terribly wrong. ‘This must be a dream! All these hot guys in sight and no girls to spoil my fun! No, it can’t be a dream, none of them are naked.’

Sakura continued to think here wonderful thoughts, but was rudely interrupted by a soccer ball hitting her dead in the face.

/BAM/

“Ow!” Sakura dramatically fell to the ground, making Goldfish fly everywhere (again).

“Now you’ve done it Sasuke!” She heard an approaching voice say.

“It’s not his fault Naruto! She was kinda just standing there.” Another voice said with a hint of annoyance.

The one called Naruto yelled back at him, “Shut-up Shikamaru!”

“You shut-up Naruto, man you’re so loud!” Shikamaru yelled back. Sakura could hear all there voices, yet she kept her eyes closed as she lay on the ground.

“Hey, you okay?” she heard a smooth, new, voice say as she slowly opened her eyes.

“The goldfish…” Sakura softly whispered not noticing anyone around her. She looked down towards the smashed and stepped on cheese snacks.

“What?”

“GASP The Goldfish! Noooo, they’re all gone! The one thing holding my survival in this world, the one thing I fought Ino with all my might over…will that and pancakes…hmmm.” Sakura then crossed her arms and legs as she sat in a thinking position, thinking about all the food she had risked her life for over the years.

The three guys scooted back in fear that she might suddenly become crazy,ahem: crazier.

“Um…are you okay?” The smooth voice said as he put a hand on her shoulder.

“Hn?” Sakura looked up to find three guys, which seemed to have been working out, staring at her.

She noticed that the blonde hair one must have been Naruto, since he looked like the type who was loud. The brown haired one must have been Shikamaru, since he looked like the kind to get annoyed easily. And that the raven-haired one must have been Mr. Smooth, voice being that he was the only one without a name. Though, the one thing Sakura noticed above all was that none of them had shirts on.

“Wow! At least you guys are half naked!” She put her hands together with delight.

The three guys just stood there in shook, all of them with blank eyes and wide mouths.

“Hey, can you guys take your pants off?” The three scooted back even more. “What?” Sakura asked in confusion. “This is only a dream. I mean why would I be going to an all male school? Right?”

“Well, Sasuke…since you hit her and hopefully gave her memory loss, you can be the one to show her around!” Naruto said as he tugged on Shikamaru to leave with too.

“Yeah, I agree with Naruto. So BYE!” Shikamaru and Naruto ran off dust trailing them.

Sasuke looked around nervously, “Hey don’t leave me!” He took a step to run but Sakura grabbed his arm.

“Tell me this is a dream.” She said with a scary voice and blank dark eyes.

“Um….sorry but, no.” Sasuke said nervously, “W-Would you like to go to the office?” He shuttered as he pointed in the direction.

“Yeah!” She said happily, as she ran towards the school dragging Sasuke on the ground. “We’ll go there so I can kill Tsunade!”

“Kill?” Sasuke said to himself thinking that he was letting a monster into the school.

In the office

“What do you mean I agreed to come here!” Sakura shouted on the office phone towards Tsunade. “That’s Bullshit!” At this point many people, all guys, were looking at her strangely. She was standing next to Sasuke who was practically being forced to sit there. Sakura had tied him to the chair with his own belt and was now being forced to wait for here.

“Please help me.” Sasuke whispered to the crowd of males who were now surrounding them listening to Sakura shout & curse.

“When you said brothering, I thought you were just talking crazy talk! I didn’t know it was a male school! You know me, I don’t catch on to things that fast!” Sakura shouted even louder, oblivious to the crowd of males now laughing.

“Can’t I transfer back? Uh-huh, WHAT! Er, hold on.”

She turned towards Sasuke, “They said that that can’t accept anymore.” Sakura said disappointedly.

“Why the hell are you telling me!” Sasuke shouted less afraid.

Sakura turned back towards the phone, “Alright, I’ll stay, but you have to keep to your word that I can visit Ino whenever I want. Okay, bye.” She hung the phone up then turned around noticing the males looking at her. Sakura stared back at them. This lasted for some time.

/2 minutes later/

“Alright guys, shirts off, pants down!” With those words all male, with the exception of the crying tied up Sasuke, disappeared from sight. “Aww, no fun.” She looked at Sasuke who was now trying to bite his way free. “Hey mister!”

“Mister? My name is Uchiha Sasuke!” He said with a piece of belt in his mouth.

“Alright, Sasuke, If I untie you will you help me?” Sakura said emphasizing his name.

“Sure, whatever! Just untie me, it’s embarrassing.”

“Will I could of token your pants off, since you still don’t have a shirt on.” Big smile.

“…just untie me you sick pervert...” Sasuke looked away in shame and with a tint of red.
TO BE CONTINUED..


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 8, 2006)

CHAPTER ONE STILL CONTINUED FROM LAST TIME...
_“Alright, Sasuke, If I untie you will you help me?” Sakura said emphasizing his name.

“Sure, whatever! Just untie me, it’s embarrassing.”

“Will I could of token your pants off, since you still don’t have a shirt on.” Big smile.

“…just untie me you sick pervert...” Sasuke looked away in shame and with a tint of red.
_
Back out side

Okay since we all know motorcycle boy is Gaara, I’m just going to write Gaara.

Gaara (see I wrote it) went back out side. He was still annoyed that the schools made him pick up that girl. Ever since Gaara was, little girls loved him, they loved the bad boy type, which made life miserable for him. They would follow him around, act cozy with him (which he didn’t enjoy), and eventually fight over him. This happened for many years to the point where Gaara actually started believing that they like him that was until he found out they were only after him to make other girls jealous. At this point Gaara became disgusted with all girls, thinking they were nothing but fake.

Anyways, Gaara figure all he would have to do is drive her, if he had put away his motorcycle she would probably annoy him even more then she already had. So with all his might telling him he shouldn’t, he left his bike all alone outside.

He walked up towards his bike now noticing the orange crumbs smashed everywhere.

‘That…bitch…she got Goldfish crumbs all over my clean bike!’ Gaara steamed with anger as he started to twitch. “SHE’LL PAY!” He turned around and glared at every guy surrounding him, they jumped with fear.

In the hall

“So what room number are you?” The now blue shirted Sasuke said as he walked down the hall letting his arms rest on the back of his head.

“Don’t know. They gave me this slip of paper but...I can’t read the directions. Can you?”

“It just so happens I’m an A-class Direction Reader!” Sasuke said happily. “Really?” “Yep!” He took the paper from her, “Now let’s see.”

The two stood there, Sasuke staring at the paper.

‘Yays!’ Sakura.

‘Alright!’ Sasuke with hero gleam.

/5 min./

‘Why’s this taking so long?’

:Gloom:

/5 min./

:Annoyed:

:Gloom, Gloom:insert frown:

/sigh, yes another 5 min./

Naruto walks past them.

“Hey Naruto! Can you read these instructions!”

“More like F-class Direction Reader!”

“Alright, Sakura you’re in room 104.” Naruto said as he pointed in the direction. “It’s up stairs.” And with that, he walked off.

“Thanks Naruto!” Sakura yelled now waving goodbye to her new friend, “You’re much more help than Mr. I can’t read directions even if a monkey wrote them on a stone tablet!”

“Where did you come up with that!” Sasuke yelled, “Come on, I’ll take you there.” He grabbed Sakura’s hand and led her towards the stairs. Sakura blushed as supportive yells could be heard.

“Go Sasuke!”

“Wow, she hasn’t been her for a day yet and he’s putting the moves on her!”

Sexy whistles could also be heard.

“Save some for me!”

“These guys are really friendly.” Sakura said with an innocent smile.

Sasuke twitching, “Like…twitch…hell they are.”

The two get to the end of the hall. Sasuke turns around and gives all the guys evil glares with a hint of demon eyes.

“SHUT THE HELL UP YOU BUNCH OF BASTARDS!”

………..Silence in the halls……….

Sakura, a little surprised, giggled.

Sasuke did a soft, Ahem, cough, “Thank you.” With that, the two walked up the stairs still holding hands.

“S-Sasuke is S-Scary.” The frightened Naruto said, who had been blowing the sexy whistles along with the others.

“Hey Naruto.” Shikamaru walked up to Naruto, who shook himself back to normal, “Did you just say Sakura’s room number is 104?”

“Huh? What about it?”

“That’s-”

“Alright Sakura, this is your room.” Sasuke opened the dorm door. They both looked in, and to Sakura’s happiness, no one was there. “Wow, I guess you don’t have a room mate.” Sasuke said with somewhat relief.

“Oh Yeah Baby! At least Tsunade did something right!” Sakura shouted as she jumped into the room, only to be struck down onto the bed by a bodily figure.

“Sakura!” Sasuke shouted as he took a step, only to realize who was on her. “N-”

“Wow, look who my new play toy is.”

Sakura opened her eyes to find male, white mooneyes looking back at her. He had long black/brown hair that was tied back in a low ponytail. He wore a perverted smirk.

“And a pretty one at that.” With those words, their lips met.
TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 8, 2006)

CHAPTER ONE STILL CONTINUED...
_“Wow, look who my new play toy is.”

Sakura opened her eyes to find male, white mooneyes looking back at her. He had long black/brown hair that was tied back in a low ponytail. He wore a perverted smirk.

“And a pretty one at that.” With those words, their lips met.
_
Sakura’s eyes widened with shock, ‘W-Why is he kissing me? Is he from some crazy land, where all you do is walk into some room and you jump on them and kiss them! And if he is….I’m sure I would like that land very much! Being that there is hot guys like these there.” Sakura lay on the bed completely ignoring the kiss and daydreaming about going to a wonderful land.

Sasuke sighed with disgust, “Damn Neji, you freakin perv.” Sasuke pulled Neji off the bed, though Sakura still laid there in the same daydreaming position. “Sakura?”

“I guess she was stunned by the kiss. Maybe she wants another.” Neji tries to take a step towards Sakura but Sasuke stops him.

“Not on your life Neji.” Sasuke glares at him.

“DAMMIT!” Sakura yells as she stands up. “YOU!” She points at Neji.

“Yes my love?” He says perverted.

Sakura walks up to Neji the same way she did Gaara earlier, “What land do you came from?”

“Hm?” The two guys both look at each other questioningly.

“What land do you come from! What land could be so awesome to have guys randomly kiss and hug you and, and no shirts!”

“No shirts?” Neji asks Sasuke.

“Don’t ask.”

“Tell me your wonderfulness!” Sakura does half bows towards Neji.

“She called me wonderfulness!” Neji smile towards Sasuke.

“Just say it already Neji.” Sasuke says tiredly.

“Where do you come from!”

“I, your all mighty awesomeness was born here!”

“…pity…” Sakura says as with a disappointed face.

“W-What do you mean?” Worried about losing his title Neji asks.

“Nothing.” sigh “I guess you’re not that great.”

“Nooooo!” Neji (gloom in corner).

“Can this chapter just end already!” Sasuke yells now annoyed.

“Nope. According to the script,” Sakura looks at script for this chapter, “It doesn’t end till-”

/BAM/ someone slams into the doorway.

“HEY! GOLDFISH GIRL!”

“There we go!” Sakura says happily. “Please read and review!” Looks at readers.

“Who the Hell are you talking to!” Sasuke yells at Sakura yet again with Demonic eyes.

Neji, “Gloom,Gloom,Gloom,Gloom,Gloom,Gloom,Gloom…”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There you go! Hope you guys like it. Took me forever to type. Oh yeah, just incase you don’t know by now, Sakura loves Goldfish.

Sasuke: Love? She has an obsession with it!

Okay will I’m tiered so please read and review.

Sasuke: You already wrote that!
END OF CHAPTER ONE!!!!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 8, 2006)

Chapter 2: Add a Spoon of Confusion.

Gaara glared at Sakura, breathing heavily from all the running around school he had to do just to find this girls room.

“Gaara?” Sasuke asked as he looked questionable at him, “What’s wrong?” Gaara stomped in, evil in his eyes, towards Sakura.

“Yo!” Sakura greeted him completely ignoring his anger. “What’s up?”

He grabbed her arm roughly and yanked her towards the door and out of the room.

“Wow, he’s a man of few words.” Neji said with a confused smile.

“Try none. Come on.” With that, Sasuke and Neji left the room to follow Sakura, who was being led by Gaara.

“What the hell is Gaara doing? He looks pissed.” Neji whispered to Sasuke, knowing that if Gaara heard them talking about him he would surely give them both evil glares.

“Don’t know, seems bad though.” Sasuke replied, “Gaara’s usually nonchalant, but now…”Sasuke looked at Sakura, he knew that if Gaara was upset someone would have to pay. He just hoped it wasn’t Sakura.

“He’s just weird!” Neji shouted wishing that Gaara would hear him. His wish was granted as Gaara turned around now facing Neji and looked him deep in the eye. Neji shivered with, though still had a smile on his face. Sakura also faced Neji wondering what would happen, Sasuke did the same but repeating the words Moron (towards Neji) in his head.

“What was that?” Gaara said in his dark toned voice, still glaring at the smiling/shivering Neji.

“I-I swear, Sasuke made me say it!”

“DON’T BLAME IT ON ME NEJI, YOU COWARD!” Sasuke shouted as the two started yelling at each other. Sakura broke out laughing, but stopped when she was yanked once again to follow Gaara, who was muttered the word fools.

He continued leading her down stairs and through the halls. Not a sound was heard from the other guys. They were smart; they knew if they said something, they would get the shit beat out of them.

“Where the hell are we going?” Sakura said as she was lead outside.

Gaara remained silent until they reached his bike, “Look what you did!” He pointed to the crumbs of Goldfish.

Sakura looked at the crumbs with sorrow, “Oh my gosh! What have I done! I’m so sorry!” Sakura fell on her knees.

“You should be.” Gaara said closing his eyes and crossed his arms, feeling a little bit proud of himself for finally putting and end to her craziness.

“Those poor soldiers.”

“What?” Gaara opened his eyes to find Sakura digging a grave for the dead, I mean smashed goldfish.

“Let them rest in piece.” She solutes the crumbs with tears. “Bless their little souls.

“Will you stop with that!” Gaara said as he stomped on the Goldfish. “They’re not alive, they never were, and they never had souls, so just stop screwing around!”

“H- How, how, HOW COULD YOU!” Sakura tackled Gaara down to the ground, grabbing both of the surprised Gaara, arms. “MEANY!”

“What’s going….on?” The now appearing Neji said with his mouth dropping slightly.

Sasuke walks up behind him and notices the frozen Neji, “What’s wrong Neji?” Neji merely point at Sakura, who has one strap of her tank top torn, hair messy, and anger in her eyes. Though, above all he notices the even angrier Gaara, underneath her, struggling to keep himself from attacking her back.

“S-SAKURA!” Sasuke shouts as he runs over to Sakura and struggles to lift her up. “What the hell are you doing! Neji! Get over here and help me!”

“Damn, if Gaara was a girl this would be such a hot Cat fight!” Neji says clenching his fist.

“DON’T IGNORE ME NEJI! GET YOUR ASS OVER HERE!”

Neji does a loud sigh and walks over to the still fuming Sakura. He grabs her by the chest and waist, which makes her blush and turn around slapping Neji’s face.

“Neji! You pervert!” She shouts as she puts a fist up at the dead like Neji on the ground.

“Why do I get hit for saving the girl?” Neji whimpers as he rubs his hand marker face. “You know what you did!” Sakura shouts sticking her tongue out at him.

‘Can she really change her personality that easily?’ The shocked Sasuke thinks as he notices Gaara stand up, brush himself off, and fix his now messy spiked hair. “You okay Gaara?”

“I’m fine.” Gaara says coldly as he walks up to Sakura. “You girl.”

“My names Sakura! I’ll only answer to that…and Queen of the Nile…but that’s a different story.”

Sasuke and Neji look at Sakura weirdly thinking, ‘I don’t want to know.’

“Fine, Sakura.”

“Yes?” Sakura says with joyful eyes towards Gaara.

Gaara, with a questioning look towards Sakura’s joyful eyes, “My name is Gaara, and I want you to know-.”

“Aww, they’re finally getting along. We can finally do all the fun activities I have planned” Neji whispers to Sasuke as he takes out a paper with a little picture of the four of them having a picnic (yes, Neji drew the picture).

“We only met her today, it’s not like we new her since we were 12 or something….and when did you draw that picture?” Sasuke replies.

Gaara, “-you get on my nerves.”

“Will there goes that idea.” Neji says as he rips his picture and lets the wind blow it away.

“See, you jumped to conclusions.” Sasuke says patting his crying friend on the back. “Remember what I told you when we went to see the movie Uzumaki (the real movie, nothing to do with Naruto)? You thought it was going to be a pleasant little movie about spirals.”

Neji gives Sasuke a ‘look’, “Point being?”

“You were afraid of snails for a week!” Sasuke shouts.

“…still am….still am.” Neji looks around suspiciously.

“But, I do respect you.” Gaara looks at the surprised Sakura’s face.

“There’s still hope!” Neji jumps around collecting the pieces of ripped paper from the wind.

“D-Did Gaara just say he respects someone?” Sasuke says pointing a finger at Gaara.

“Yes.” Gaara says coldly as he glares at Sasuke putting him in a scared trance.

“That’s just perfectly normal then!” Sasuke waves his hands trying to reassure Gaara that he was ‘normal’. Gaara didn’t like when people called him weird. Sure, he was used to it but it all had something to do with his past.

“Who says I want your respect?” Sakura crosses his arms and turns her body to the side, though still able to see Gaara and Sasuke.

Gaara stares back at Sakura, “What?” Never in his lifetime had anyone said something like that to him, that and that he never had respect for anyone except a certain group of people.

“You heard me!”

Sasuke walks in front of Sakura, “Now wait a minute Sakura! He’s offering a friendship.”

“No I’m not.” Gaara says even colder as he turns around, and walks off towards his bike. But not before stopping to speak more. “I said I respect her, it doesn’t mean I want to be her friend.” With that, Gaara got on his bike, without a care and drove off.

Sakura fumed with anger. She was only bluffing about the whole respect thing, but him, that red spiky haired bastard took it serious. She ran to the road and yelled at the almost out of sight Gaara, “HA! SHOWS WHAT YOU KNOW! I DIDN’T EVEN WASH YOUR BIKE!” This was followed by evil laughter.

“Um, Sakura, I don’t think he can hear you.” Sasuke said in a tired voice.

“Then I’ll leave a message for when he gets back.” Sakura looked around evilly, making Sasuke wonder why he even said what he did.

10 minutes later

Sasuke’s mouth fell as he saw what she did, “H-He’s gonna kill you!”

“Like Hell he is, I’ve got you and Neji.” Sakura crossed her eyes as she smiled with her eyes closed.

“I’ve only met you today! I’m not throwing my life away like that!”

Sakura looked around ignoring his statement, “Hm, by the way. Where is Neji?”

Sasuke does a deep sigh, knowing he lost against Sakura’s knowledge, “Who knows.”

“Then let’s go find him!” Sakura grabbed Sasuke’s hand making him blush slightly and the two started walking. He wondered why she was being so friendly towards them. Neji, Sasuke, and Gaara had only met her today, yet she was acting as if she knew them. This made Sasuke want to get to know her better.
TO BE CONTINUED..


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 8, 2006)

CHAPTER TWO CONTINUED FROM LAST TIME...
_Sasuke’s mouth fell as he saw what she did, “H-He’s gonna kill you!”

“Like Hell he is, I’ve got you and Neji.” Sakura crossed her eyes as she smiled with her eyes closed.

“I’ve only met you today! I’m not throwing my life away like that!”

Sakura looked around ignoring his statement, “Hm, by the way. Where is Neji?”

Sasuke does a deep sigh, knowing he lost against Sakura’s knowledge, “Who knows.”

“Then let’s go find him!” Sakura grabbed Sasuke’s hand making him blush slightly and the two started walking. He wondered why she was being so friendly towards them. Neji, Sasuke, and Gaara had only met her today, yet she was acting as if she knew them. This made Sasuke want to get to know her better.
_
In the hall

Sakura continued holding Sasuke’s hand as they walked in the dormitory, the same one they walked through earlier.

“Go Sasuke!”

whistle

“Again Sasuke?”

“YOU BASTARDS! SHUT-UP! YOU DIDN’T DO THAT WITH GAARA! SHOW ME SOME DAMN RESPECT!”

silence

The two finally reach the Sakura’s dorm room (and Neji’s). She opens the door to find Neji lying down on his bed.

Neji looks at her, ignoring Sasuke who thought it was a bad idea for her to go in. Sasuke knew Neji was a pervert (In the last chapter who couldn’t?). Frankly, he did not think it was wise to leave a defenseless girl all alone with him at night. Actually, he did not think it was wise to leave anyone alone with Neji at night.

Neji had this habit of having very ‘strange dreams’ combine that with sleep walking and you find yourself in a very unusual circumstance when you wake up. One year at school Sasuke was Neji’s roommate, and let us just say that one day Sasuke woke up with Neji licking his arm (what? He was dreaming he was a dog licking a steak; get your mind out of the gutters).

With those thoughts Sasuke pulled Sakura over to a side of the room, “You do know you can change your roommate if you want. You don’t have to stay here.”

“Don’t give her ideas Sasuke!” Neji shouted in a whining manner.

Sakura chuckled as she looked at the worried Sasuke, “I’ll stay here, unless her gives me a reason to move, which then I will move.” Sasuke frowned a bit.

“There, that’s settled! Sasuke leave, so that I may be permitted to start my wonderful night with this beauty!” Neji said as he hugged Sakura touching her in places that he should not.

Sakura merely turned red with anger as she looked back at Sasuke,”I’m moving!”

“Sorry, but not today.” A man said as he appeared in the doorway. Sakura looked at him. He had large, wild, white hair, and a long face, that had lines stretching down from his eyes. He smiled. “It’s too late for today, you’ll have to try tomorrow.”

Sakura stared at him, “Who the hell are-”

“H-Headmaster Jiraiya!” Sasuke said trying to cut off Sakura.

Sakura looked around confused, as Neji continued hugging her, “Headmaster…..you don’t look like a head master.”

“Yes, and you don’t look like a teenage boy. Usually boys at this school don’t have such a large chest-”

Sakura and Sasuke give Jiraiya disgusted looks, and Neji just hugs Sakura tighter.

“-nor do they have curves such as yours.” Jiraiya says in a thinking position.

Sasuke, even more disgusted.

“How many perverts are in this story!” Sakura yells as she looks through the stories script.

“There’s enough for you babe!” Neji says as he kisses Sakura and stumbles making him fall on Sakura again.

/Snap/

Jiraiya takes a picture of Neji and Sakura’s ‘position’ on the ground, “Now to add this to my new book! It’s going to be a love story!”

“What perverted book of yours isn’t?” Sasuke shouts as Jiraiya walks away laughing. Sasuke then looks at Neji and takes a deep sigh, “Neji, a snail.”

“AHH!” Neji jumps up and runs out of the room.

Sasuke shakes his head slightly as he helps Sakura up, “You okay?”

“I’m fine.” Sakura straightened herself up before continuing, “I’m going to bed.”

“Alright, night I guess. I’ll help you search for a new room tomorrow if you want.” Sasuke said as he slowly walked towards the door waiting for her reply.

“Sure, thanks for your help today!” With that, Sakura closed the dorm door leaving Sasuke outside.

The sun was down and the clock showed 8:45. Usually Sakura would go to bed around 11:00, but today was just too much for her. She changed into a nightshirt and shorts. After brushing her teeth and washing her face, Sakura slipped into bed. She closed her eyes smiling, knowing that tomorrow would be another weird day.

11:45 outside Sakura’s door

“Dammit, did she really have to lock the door?” Neji said quietly, trying to pick the lock. Finally, he gave up, “SASUKE, I’M SLEEPING WITH YOU TONIGHT!”

“Like Hell you are!” Sasuke shouted back as he tried to walk away from Neji. “And don’t shout things like that, people can get the wrong idea!”

“Sasuke, you’re so cold.”

12: 00 p.m.

Gaara finally returned to the school. It was way past the time students had to be back (that was 9:00, 11:00 on weekends though). His motorcycle was now clean once again, he had token it to get it cleaned while he was out. Before entering the gates, Gaara noticed a large sign draped over the school wall.

“What the Hell?” He asked as he read the sign.

Sign:

GAARA, YOU ARE A MAJOR JACKASS! I’LL GET YOU TOMORROW! 

-SAKURA

Gaara merely stared at it. Once again, that girl surprised him, though he showed no facial expression. He did a small smirk wondering what surprise she would have in store for him tomorrow.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hope you guys liked this chapter. The next when will be better…..hopefully T-T.

Sasuke: What do you mean hopefully?

Please Read and Review, it inspires to a better future!

Gaara: Not ours.

Me: So you say, gives Gaara a strange look
END OF CHAPTER TWO..


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 8, 2006)

Critics say..."GENIUINE....HILARIOUS....GREAT!!!"
Good job, I usually don't go for fics like this but you really captured my interest. I love how your keeping Sasuke in it a lot. Its so funny I love it!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 8, 2006)

*wow*

*claps* simply amazing only some1 who is a guy or has a brother would make neji such a horny cronic masturbater that can't get none unless he went into the rapest sort of job


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 9, 2006)

LMAO, I LOVE this story, keep at it, yeah.


----------



## HarunoClan (Nov 9, 2006)

mmm.........interesting.......oh who am i kidding....this is great, I want more!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fay_Nawa (Feb 16, 2007)

I love this fanfic! Please update more! I beg you!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 16, 2007)

Great chapters!!!! I give you a 1 billion out of 10! This is great!!! Post more!


----------



## The Night With No Moon (Feb 18, 2007)

This is an awesome fanfic! Update please!


----------



## Fay_Nawa (Mar 23, 2007)

This is not only funny but COMPLETELY awsome. PLZ update, PLZ! But no rushing and take yor time to word it out.


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Mar 27, 2007)

GREAT AWSOME!!!! Keep the updates coming you have fans! Lol narrr take as long as you need.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 28, 2007)

This is awesome. I say Naruto and Sakura should become roomies.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 28, 2007)

Are you even here?


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Mar 28, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Are you even here?



I don't think dreamy is here as dreamy hasn't replied for aout 3-4 months.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, and i was so looking forward for the updates.


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah......


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha, Lol.

Sakura's kinda out of the character but I think it's good. And I think I've read this story from somewhere else..


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 29, 2007)

I wish somebody would contiune it.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG IM SOOOO SORRY!I DIDNT COME ON HERE ALONG TIME!ILL UPDATE SOON I PRMOISE MY HEART!IM SORRY!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 1, 2007)

_Recap: 

Gaara finally returned to the school. It was way past the time students had to be back (that was 9:00, 11:00 on weekends though). His motorcycle was now clean once again, he had token it to get it cleaned while he was out. Before entering the gates, Gaara noticed a large sign draped over the school wall.

“What the Hell?” He asked as he read the sign.

Sign:

GAARA, YOU ARE A MAJOR JACKASS! I’LL GET YOU TOMORROW! 

-SAKURA

Gaara merely stared at it. Once again, that girl surprised him, though he showed no facial expression. He did a small smirk wondering what surprise she would have in store for him tomorrow.

_
CHAPTER THREE-Dorm mates, Checkmates, and Revenge!
Sasuke sighed as he woke up; looking at the ceiling, remembering what he was going to do today. He was going to help Sakura, the strange and insane girl that he had somehow met under a weird circumstance. He blushed slightly, thinking about her. However, his thoughts of her were interrupted by a figure laying on him. Sasuke fell in sudden shock, ‘I-Is Sakura laying on me? What if she’s n-nake-.’ Sasuke whole face blushed red at the thought of Sakura laying naked on him.

“Hn.” The figure moaned in a low voice, yet still awake.

Sasuke blushed even more as his thoughts panicked, ‘What should I do! Did she sleep walk? And if she is naked, I can’t look! That would be indecent.’ Panicking even more Sasuke started a cold sweat. If he were to sit up she would surely role over and if he stayed put someone would surely find her, and jump to conclusions, Sasuke had nothing but boxers on and…and what about Sakura? Sasuke thought long and hard, and then decided. He closed his eyes and sat up nervously, “S-Sakura?”

“Hn?” Sasuke froze, then slowly opened one eye,

“Saku- NEJI!”

Neji was sleeping across Sasuke’s lap. He was drooling with a perverted smile as he dreamt, which Sasuke knew what that meant. Sasuke turned from blushing to red as he heard Neji mummer the words, “Sakura, stop, that tickles.”

Sasuke grew more with anger knowing exactly where Neji’s ‘tickle spot’ was, “STOP HAVING PERVERTED DREAMS WHILE LAYING ON ME!” With that, Sasuke threw Neji off him and onto the floor as Sasuke got up and darted across the room opposite from Neji.

“What’s wrong?” The sleepy Neji (with also only boxers on) said as he used the bed to stand up, still a little dozy.

“WH- What’s wrong!” Sasuke shouted back, “Y-YOU THOUGHT I WAS SAKURA!” Sasuke crossed his arms over his chest and turned to the side, showing Neji the he felt violated.

“Aw, come on! It could not have been that bad! What dream was it?” Neji complained as he stared at his friend waiting for a replied.

“…the one where you were being tickled…”

“What! Really! I only have a dream when I want a girl!” Neji looked at his hands wondering which girl he dreamt about. It was true, though Neji would have weird dreams, he would never remember them. “Which girl was it! Was it Sakura!”

Sasuke suddenly blushed, he now remembered that he too had perverted thoughts of Sakura (they go to an all male school, what do you think they think when they see a girl in the dorm).

Neji noticed him blush and decided to see how any more shades of pink he could make him, “Soooo, were you dreaming of her to?” Neji said as he walked slightly over to Sasuke.

Sasuke blushed more, “O-Of course not!” He reassured his friends while trying to walk away.

“Oh okay.” Neji said knowing exactly what his dear friend was thinking about, after all, Neji was one of the top three perverts in the school. He could tell what dirty thoughts a guy was thinking from a mile away. “Then you were thinking about her.”

Sasuke sighed as he headed for the bathroom, thinking that that is all Neji thought.

“…naked.”

“HOW DID YOU KNOW! Ek-.” Sasuke quickly covered his mouth, just realizing what he shouted.

Neji smiled with joy, “Oh, I KNEW IT!”

“LIKE HELL! I AM NOT LIKE YOU! I’M NOT A PERV!”

“OH YES YOU ARE!”

“OH NO I’M NOT!”

“YOU LIKE HER!”

“AS A FRIEND! I MET HER YESTERDAY!”

“MORE LIKE A LOVE!”

“FRIEND!”

“LOVE!”

“FRIEND!”

BAM

Sakura slammed the door opened. Sasuke and Neji, who were pulling each other’s faces, looked at Sakura with surprised looks. She still had on the clothes she wore to bed and she had a pillow grasped in one hand. She was growling with anger.

“Sakura?” The two said in unison.

Guys from the hallway watched as Sakura stomped into their bedroom, anger building each second.

“Y-You guys-” Sakura angrily stuttered.

“Yes Sakura.” They both said in unison once again, but this time with a hint of fear.

“Y-You guys, WOKE ME UP!” With that, Sakura pounded their heads with the pillow while cursing and screaming. “HOW DARE YOU!”

“OW! Sakura wait!” Sasuke pleaded.

“Sakura, I would much more enjoy this if you weren’t using the pillow!” Neji shouted trying to dodge the pillow.

“WHAT!” Sasuke yelled as he tried to strangle Neji.

This continued for five minutes. Neji, chasing Sakura, Sasuke trying to strangle Neji, and Sakura trying to pound Sasuke with the pillow. Guys just stood at the edge of the door cheering and clapping, until suddenly Gaara came slamming into the room.

Sakura, Neji, and Sasuke stopped what the were doing to look at the flaming Gaara (who only had long black pants on, no shirt). He had flames all around him as he stood there shaking with anger. His fists were clenched up, and his eyes were closed. It wasn’t as if Gaara was mad at being woken up, hell, he was already awake, it was the fact that while he was sleeping, Sakura was able to sneak into his room and draw a large Goldfish on his chest. The Goldfish had an army hat and a smirk with a little voice box saying, ‘I’m the snack that smiles back- Goldfish!’

“Yes my dear Gaara?” Sakura said sweetly as if she did nothing.

Gaara steamed, “You!” he huffed as he slowly walked towards her.

“Great, Gaara please control yourself.” Sasuke said trying to calm Gaara.

“Calm myself?” Gaara said in his calm, no angry voice. “What ever do you mean?” Gaara walked over to Sakura who was now sitting on the bed.

Sasuke could hear the voices behind him from the door laughing and betting on what he Gaara would do, this angered him. Within one second, Sasuke slammed the door shut hitting everyone that was at the door. He chuckled evilly as he heard them scream in pain, and then walk away with disappointed groans. He then looked back at Sakura who was sitting next to Gaara, and Neji who somehow managed to sit next to her without Sasuke noticing. Sasuke did not like this picture; there was no place for him to sit, so he decided to sit in front of Sakura on the other bed.

Sakura just sat there in confusion as the three stared at her. There was an awkward silence, which she hated, so she made the first attempt to talk. “Wow, wait till I tell Ino I was surrounded by three hot shirtless guys!” She closed her eyes and itched the back of her head not noticing that the three guys were now blushing at the comment.

The three looked at each other, noticing each other’s blush, it was, and then that they shook there heads, knocking away the blush. The stared at each other giving each other scary and deathly looks (Gaara’s being the worse of course).

Sakura felt the tension in the air, so she decided to leave and go get dress, “Bye!” She shouted as she ran to her dorm room closing Sasuke’s dorm door in the process.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 1, 2007)

CHAPTER THREE CONTINUED FROM LAST TIME!
Minutes later Sakura returned only this time wearing her school uniform. It was a red skirt that had thin dark blue lines going across it, with a white shirt. She was also supposed to wear a tie that was the same colors as the skirt and a dark blue over coat/ jacket, but that was only on school days. Right now, she was just getting used to wearing a skirt again.

Sakura walked down the empty corridor that held Sasuke’s door. To her surprise, the door was still shut but not locked. She opened the door smiling, “Hello my three hot…guys…” To Sakura’s amazement, the three guys were still sitting on the bed, thought with a slight difference. Neji had three small cut on his face, Sasuke two, and Gaara had none, but he did have way messy hair. From the look of it, it would seem as Gaara had been smashed against something for a long time, since his hair did kind of swirl to the right.

Sakura closed the door slowly and reopened it to find the three still sitting there as if nothing happened. “O…k…what the hell happened?” She asked.

“…” Nothing was said. Gaara and Neji both got up and left the room, probably going to their own room to change, while Sasuke just stood up.

“What happened?” Sakura asked, though this time only targeting one person.

Sasuke sighed as he smiled at her, “Nothing, just a little guy talked. I’ll be out in a minute to help you with your dorm mate search.” With that, Sasuke headed to the bathroom closing the door.

Sakura POV.

I didn’t quite fully believe Sasuke’s little story, so I decided to investigate. By the time he finished his shower and got dressed, I would have all the answers. I laughed evilly to myself as I crept out of his room and into the halls.

“Do you exactly know where you’re going?” Inner Sakura asked.

‘Yep, to my room, I need to talk with Neji.’

“Go to him first? You shouldn’t, he’ll probably waste your time.”

‘Good point. I’ll go to Gaara then Neji.’

“You’re not listening!”

“Do I ever?”

“Good point, will got to go, I have a doctor’s appointment.” With that, Inner Sakura left.

I stopped for a brief second to think…I have a doctor’s office in my head? I shook that thought away, I’m to busy to think about that, maybe later.

End Sakura POV.

Sakura picked the lock easily; her old friend Tenten taught her how. She silently tiptoed past the coat closet. Gaara’s room was dark, not just, because the shades were down, but also because the walls were black. She looked at them with confusion.

‘Either Gaara came to the school really early in the year, or he lives here.’ She looked around the room for anything that was different. From the looks of it, Gaara had no roommate, nor did he have any luggage bags. Sakura walked further into the dark room to find anything else weird about it.

“What are you doing?”

Sakura froze as she was suddenly grabbed from behind. She turned her head slightly to find Gaara there. He looked at her with cold eyes, “Is there some reason you’re in my room?”

Sakura tried to break free of his grasp but couldn’t, “I, um, I” Sakura murmured ‘Dammit! What the hell did I come here for…Oh yeah!’ Sakura turned herself around, though still in Gaara’s arms, but now facing him, “I wanted to know what you three were talking about. Sasuke wouldn’t tell me.”

“Oh.” With that, Gaara pushed her slightly so she fell on the bed. He walked over to a large mirror where he began drying his hair with a towel. “Nothing.”

Sakura became annoyed, ‘Why are they all saying nothing!’ She crossed her arms and legs on the bed, and made a thinking pose.

Gaara looked at her, and lightly chuckled, this made Sakura look at him. She noticed he was now wearing baggy black pants, with dark red lining that matched his spiked hair, but still no shirt. Sakura looked towards the ground blushing. This made Gaara laugh even more, “So, you’ll hit on three guys at once, but when it comes to seeing one guy, you blush.”

Sakura looked at him, “Not tru-”

Sakura was cut off by Gaara’s lips. In the small amount of time it took her to look at him, he had already made it across the room to kiss her. He released but only to speak a few words, “You’re weird.” He said with a smirk at her blushing face. He went to continue, but was interrupted by a loud cough at the door.

Sakura and Gaara turned their heads to find Sasuke standing in the doorway. Light was shinning in from the hall blocking Sakura’s few of his face, but Gaara could see perfectly that Sasuke was angry. Gaara smirked at the angry Sasuke, who was starring at him. Sakura got up to walk towards the door when Gaara grabbed her arm.

“Yes Gaara?” Sakura asked looking back at him.

Gaara devilishly smiled, “You can stay here if you want Sakura.”

Sasuke glared at him even harder as Gaara continued.

“I am the only one in this room, its better, then spending all day searching.” Gaara released her arm, knowing that he made his point.

“I think Sakura would like to explore her options.” Sasuke spoke for her.

She looked at the both of them; it was as if they were having a starring contest. Except one had a smug smile, and the other was somewhat growling. Sakura, once again did not like the tension, so she decided to leave, but not before telling Sasuke, she’ll be waiting in the office and with that, she left.

Sasuke and Gaara continued to stare before one spoke.

“What’s wrong Sasuke? Afraid you’ll be the only Uchiha boy in the school that doesn’t get what he wants?” Gaara smirked.

“Shut-up.” Sasuke said coldly as he turned to walk away, but not before hearing Gaara’s last words.

“Maybe you should ask your brother’s advice. He’d tell you, you have no chance in Hell.”

Sasuke growled with anger, as he slammed Gaara’s door shut and continued walking towards the office.

Gaara laughed evilly as he stood in the dark, knowing he won that argument. He then looked at the second bed (2 beds per room) that was in the corner of the room. “Guess that bed will be used soon………or not.” He smiled once more at the thought, and then laid the red towel over his hair once more to let it soak the wet spikes.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Okay, so she really hasn’t searched for a roommate yet, sorry, that will be the next chapter I promise! I also in the next chapter (hopefully) Itachi and Haku! Please read and review.

Gaara: If they’re at this point, don’t you think they’ve read it already?

Me: (………….) --

Gaara: (looks at readers) Give her a sec. She’s thinking.

5 min. later.

Me: You right Gaara! hugs

Gaara: Damn, why am I right all the time?

Me: Read and Review!

Gaara: They have already read!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 1, 2007)

_Recap:

She looked at the both of them; it was as if they were having a starring contest. Except one had a smug smile, and the other was somewhat growling. Sakura, once again did not like the tension, so she decided to leave, but not before telling Sasuke, she’ll be waiting in the office and with that, she left.

Sasuke and Gaara continued to stare before one spoke.

“What’s wrong Sasuke? Afraid you’ll be the only Uchiha boy in the school that doesn’t get what he wants?” Gaara smirked.

“Shut-up.” Sasuke said coldly as he turned to walk away, but not before hearing Gaara’s last words.

“Maybe you should ask your brother’s advice. He’d tell you, you have no chance in Hell.”

Sasuke growled with anger, as he slammed Gaara’s door shut and continued walking towards the office.

Gaara laughed evilly as he stood in the dark, knowing he won that argument. He then looked at the second bed (2 beds per room) that was in the corner of the room. “Guess that bed will be used soon………or not.” He smiled once more at the thought, and then laid the red towel over his hair once more to let it soak the wet spikes.

(What a long recap)

_
Chapter 4: The Perv, the Shy, and the Sly! 
Sasuke stormed angrily through the halls. He was furious at what he saw, Gaara kissing Sakura. He growled a little as he thought about what could have happened had he not shown up. His fists were tightly clenched, as if he was ready to swing at the next person who said something to him. This made all the people in the hall stay at least five feet away when passing him.

The thing that angered and confused him the most was, why. Gaara was not the type to just kiss a girl, hell he didn’t even care about them. He always had a reason for doing things. Sasuke stopped in place as he looked towards the ground, deep in thought. He knew of one other person who Gaara was acting like, his brother, Itachi. Sasuke shivered at the thought of having another Itachi in school. As he entered the office, he found Sakura receiving a folder.

“Thank you.” Sakura said to the office assistant, as she turned around she was greeted by a warm hug. “Wha- Oh, Hi Sasuke!” She gave a friendly hug back before releasing herself and walking towards the door, signaling for him to follow. He did, but not before giving off an unaccomplished sigh.

“So, what did you get?” Sasuke asked as he noticed the folder in her hands. “Hn? Oh, the list of all the guys who don’t have roommates.” Sakura gave an evil smile making Sasuke question it.

“How did you get that Sakura?” He looked at her not rusting that she merely asked and got it. Since yesterday, he had found out three things about her: 1) She was not the type to do things the easy way. 2) She can be a major flirt, yet reasonable. And 3) She likes goldfish….A lot! Sakura chuckled evilly, “Let’s just say he’ll never have children…ever. Mwhaha.” She continued walking as Sasuke’s shocked face became more and more afraid.

The two walked upstairs and into the dorm halls. Sakura looked through the folder; it contained a photo i.d., personal comments, likes and dislikes, and what room number they were in. However, Sakura didn’t pay attention to any of that, only the room number.

“So where’s the first stop?” Sasuke and Sakura stood in the hallway as she muffled through the folder. “Um, room number 625.” Sasuke stopped and stared at her. “625 is all the way on the second floor.” “Point being.” He stared at her once again. He was not the type to waste time, nor was he the type to run around stupidly. There were six floors in the dormitory, plus another two Dorm buildings next to this one that contained seven floors. They were on the forth floor, and he was happy they would not have to go to the other buildings anytime soon. One of the other dorm buildings contained 11-12 grades, and there was a certain person or ‘Moron’ Sasuke did not want to see. The other building contained younger levels, though they went to another section of the school, not the High School section. (The school is HUGE).

“Pick a room up here.” He said as he slowly continued walking. Sakura glared at his back, before smiling and dragging him downstairs. “No, it’s more fun my way!” She shouted as he groaned.

After many attempts of trying to locate the stairs (Sasuke knew were they were, he just liked messing with her), they finally reached room 625. Sakura opened the door to find a big-boned guy munching on potato chips. Sakura waved, “Hiya, I’m Haruno Sakura. I’m looking for a new roommate and this is the first stop. Sooo, what’s your name.” He stopped, looked at the two in the doorway, and then continued eating chips.

Sakura looked at Sasuke in a confused manner. He looked at her and smiled, “This is Akimichi Chouji…he likes food.” “Obviously.” Sakura mumbled as she took out her bag of Goldfish. She had not eaten breakfast and her stomach was irritating her with growls. As she went to scoop some out with her hands, a happy yell was heard.

“GOLDFISH!”

She turned to find the once potato chip eating person, now next to them. He had hunger in his eyes as he snatched the bag of goldfish out of her hands, without hearing the words ‘No Chouji!’ from Sasuke. Sakura growled as Chouji began chomping down the little, yellow, cheesy delights. (my name for um’ ). She drew her fist back to swing at him, but Sasuke held her back. So far, his usual position when she was going after someone.

“Calm down Sakura, he doesn’t know better!” Sasuke struggled to say as she began trying to claw at Chouji. Chouji continued to munch the Goldfish down, ignoring the two.

“Calm Down! I’LL GIVE YOU CALM!” With that, she elbowed Sasuke in the stomach, which made her let him go, and jumped past Chouji grabbing her chips in the process. She landed perfectly, standing on one of the beds laughing evilly. Chouji just stared at her as Sasuke stood up (he fell when she elbowed him), sighed, walked over to Sakura, grabbed her arm, and dragged her out of the room.

Chouji stood there, confused. “What the hell?”

Sakura skipped down the halls cheering, “Goldfish, Goldfish, mine for the taking. If you touch them I’ll kill you!” (That doesn’t rhyme --) Sasuke had a gloomy smile plastered to his face as he kept repeating the line ‘All day, this is going to take all day, how many fights will start? How many fights am I going to have to split up? How many times will I get hit?” Sakura turned around noticing the shrugging Sasuke. She smiled as she gave him a chaste, friendly kiss on the cheek, then continued skipping and cheering.

Sasuke blushed, ‘Wha…Could she? I... um... No! She couldn’t! Maybe she…” He blushed even more, but then coughed it away as he walked faster. Not noticing he had past Sakura actually, he didn’t notice anything for his eyes were closed. A common trait of his, in which he did when deep in thought. ‘There’s no way-.’

“SASUKE WATCH OUT!”

Sasuke slammed into a door, as it swung open. He fell to the ground holding his nose in pain “DAMMIT! WATCH WHERE YOU OPEN DOORS! JACKASS!”

“Wow, that’s gotta smarts.”

Sakura stopped as she saw a semi tall male, carrying a large bag on his back. He was wearing a black hood that looked like bat ears, and white (maybe creamish color?) powder everywhere on his face. He wore a smug smile as he laughed at Sasuke, who glared and screamed back, “IT’S NOT FUNNY KANKUROU! DAMMIT! STOP LAUGHING!”

He continued laughing until he noticed Sakura muffle once again through the folder, spilling everything. “Who’s the klutz?” He asked Sasuke with a smirk hearing the girl scream an angry ‘WHAT!’

“She’s new here. Her name is Sakura.” Sasuke said as he rubbed his nose and stood up, glaring at him.

“Wait, we actually have a girl in our school, sweet.” He laughed even more as he turned and walked away. Sasuke glared at his back, “Damn, he gets on my nerves.”

“Is it cause’ he laughed at you?” Sakura entered his conversation.

“No, it’s because his make-up is all wrong. That powder and that bag so don’t go together!” Sasuke yelled loud enough for Kankurou to hear him down the hall. Kankurou flipped him off and continued walking.

“Oh well. He’s not on the list, let’s keep looking!” She grabbed his arm once again. She made sure to lead him, otherwise they might waste another five minutes running into the door and yelling at people.

“Who’s next?” Sasuke asked as he rested his arms on the back of his head. Sakura opened the folder, closed her eyes, and grabbed a name. They came up with this game earlier, will more like Sakura & Naruto did. Naruto passed by them and they, Sakura that is, decided to talk. Eventually they came up with this idea and that is how they wasted 30 minutes. The End. (What a nice story)

“Room number…I can’t see.”

“Take the stupid blindfold off then!” Sasuke shouts, Sakura does so and looks at the number with a smile, “#561” The two walk once again upstairs towards the fourth hall (Don’t pay attention to the room number order. They are just there to pass the time. TT). Sakura grumbles along the way about why this school should have elevator and that it is unfair to make students have to climb large amounts of stairs. However, she shut up one he said there were actually five elevators in the school. The hallways were quite, nothing like it was yesterday. It almost seemed as if no one lived there.

Sakura shivered as a cold, creepy wind passed by, making her grab onto Sasuke’s arm. It wasn’t as if she was scared, she just thought if something were to jump out she could throw Sasuke towards it and run the other way. Of course, he got the wrong impression and chuckled as he held her arm tightly. “Don’t be scared. There’s nothing scary up here.”

‘Scared? What the hell, is he talking about?’


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 1, 2007)

CONTINUED FROM CHAPTER FOUR!
_Sakura shivered as a cold, creepy wind passed by, making her grab onto Sasuke’s arm. It wasn’t as if she was scared, she just thought if something were to jump out she could throw Sasuke towards it and run the other way. Of course, he got the wrong impression and chuckled as he held her arm tightly. “Don’t be scared. There’s nothing scary up here.”

‘Scared? What the hell, is he talking about?’
_
The two stopped as they reached their destination. The door had numbers on it that seemed to have been once golden and clean, if not new. Sasuke pushed her to knock on the door, thinking she was afraid to. His eyes were joyful and loving thinking about how cute it was to see her scared. He was in his own little world. She gave him a strange look, and then proceeded to connect her hand with the door. As she went to knock, the door suddenly swung open, revealing a green spandex-wearing male. He had bowl cut hair and orange leg warmers on his legs and white wrappings on his arms. Sakura merely stood there in shock at the display. Sasuke sighed, he knew this person all to well. He rather hoped he would not have returned for another year.

“Why Hello there beautiful! Isn’t today a wonderful and youthful day!” He did a ‘so called’ Hero pose with a shine in his smile. “My names Lee, what’s yours?”

Sakura backed away slowly but not before grabbing Sasuke and whispering to him, “I thought you said there was nothing scary up here! I mean come on, spandex, what’s more creepy then that?”

Sasuke looked at Lee then whispered back, “Will I didn’t know he had come back for another year. How was I supposed to know this weirdo was coming back! I’m not the freakin Wizard of Oz!”

Sakura glared at Lee, making him sweat drop and then whispered back, “Of course not, you couldn’t be. That guy stole all the green from Oz, they’re probably wondering around with no clothes on!” he looked at Sakura weirdly before replying, “What does that have to do with me being the Wizard!” “I don’t know, you’re the wizard, you tell me!” Both start arguing about Green spandex and what the wizard of Oz can tell.

“Will look, Creepy over there wants to know my name, should I tell him?” Sakura grabs Sasuke’s shirt collar.

“STOP ASKING ME QUESTIONS! I’M NOT THE DAMN WIZARD OF OZ!” Sasuke grabs her shirt collar.

“...You know, I can hear you two…” The two idiots look at Lee who sweat drops at the sight of their evil glares. “Um, are you here for a reason, or you just wanted to know if the rumors were true?” Lee asks them as the two let go of each other’s collars.

“What rumor?” Sakura was known for, at the all girl’s school, for liking rumors. She didn’t spread them, nor did she truly believe them, but she liked to her the judgments people had towards others, which in her opinion was a rumor. Sasuke coughed, trying to make it unobvious that he wanted to know to.

Lee smiled as he did his sacred pose, “The rumor that I’m single! Moreover, yes, it IS true! So how about we start dating!” Lee smiled once again in sure confidence she would say yes. He closed his eyes in a dreaming mode, but continued to laugh.

“You’re way out of line.” Sakura said as she walked off, Sasuke of course following. Just how the door swung opened by its self, it closed with a weeping Lee on the other.

A few hours later, the two were back in the hallway, still walking hopelessly more then ever. They had gone to at least five other rooms and still there was no one she liked. Sakura sighed, “This is taking forever. At this rate we won’t get anything done.” Sasuke could only blush a little as an idea came. She continued, “I mean we’ve been looking all day, not one person has been non-creepy. I mean come on, does that guy Shino really need all those bugs. I could not help it if I squished one. In addition, what’s with Kiba, all I wanted to do was pet Akamaru, not like I was going to kill it. I’m a cat person anyway! How am I supposed to find a new roommate!”

Sakura huffed as she went quite and thought for a moment giving Sasuke the opportunity to talk, “Um, Sakura, if you want…you could stay with m-”

“Excuse me.” A deep male voice called out from behind them. Sakura turned around calmly to see who was, however, Sasuke looked around sharply throwing death glares at who ever had cut him off from his sad attempt of asking her to be his roommate. She looked at the strange male figure. He had blonde hair, a little darker the Naruto’s tied into a ponytail and blue-green eyes (I think). Standing next to him was another tall male with lighter blonde hair. Both had smirks on their faces.

The darker blonde continued with what he was saying, “Excuse my friend and I but we over heard your conversation, are you looking for a roommate?” Sakura blushed as the two smiled. ‘Wow, he’s so polite.’ Sasuke on the other hand noticed the blush and glared at the two. ‘I don’t trust them! They’re too polite.’

“We know of someone who doesn’t have a roommate. If you want, we can show you where he is.” Before Sakura knew it, both guys each grabbed her arms, and pulling her along. She could only smile as she turned to the jealous Sasuke and told him to come along. As they left the Dorm building and entered the one next to it Sasuke decided to question them on where they were going.

“Oh no where, only to a new world, a new destiny, and new dreams.” The darker haired answers as Sakura’s eyes brighten with excitement, “Wow! Really?” The two start a conversation about what wonderful things will happen.

‘New world, new destiny? What the hell is this guy talking about! And what does he exactly mean be new DREAMS!’ Sasuke yells inside his head towards the talkative blonde.

“Aw, here we are. Let us be the first to welcome you to the world of Akatsuki!” The two open large doors leading to a huge dark room.

“AKATSUKI!” Sasuke shouts while trying to grab Sakura and pull her away, however, she is already walking into the room. “SAKURA! Get out of there!” The two blondes hold him back so he stands at the entranceway of the door. They laugh (not evilly though) as Sakura continues to walk, Sasuke’s voice became smaller and smaller, until nothing was heard from him. She looks around noticing to lava lamps that stretch from the tall wall all the way to the floor. One was red and the other a dark purple. She continued walking as smoke started to enter her lungs; she coughed not knowing what it was, and then heard a male small chuckle.

“Don’t breathe that in unless you can handle it.” She looked to her right to find two males, one sitting one a couch, the other partly laying on the bed. Five females in tight mini-skirts and strapless shirts sat and laid around them, all having pleasured looks on there faces. Sakura looked at the man in the couch; he had light blue shark skin and was smoking a cigar. He had a dazed look on his face, which since Sakura knew a lot about people who smoked, so she could tell he was high. She then looked to the one laying on the bed, he had a smirk on his face ans was also smoking, except his looked like something he had made himself (otherwise known as an illegal drug, you know). He put out what he was smoking he slowly got up and told the five females to leave, not rudely though. The females did as they were told and left, hearing whistles from the hall signaling that they were now exciting the dorm house.

“My, My Kisame, look what Deidara and Sasori brought us. Aren’t they nice?” The standing one spoke as he came into the light Sakura gasped at how similar he looked. He had black hair, kind of like Sasuke’s except longer and the back tied in a ponytail. He has gorgeous though dangerous red eyes and two small cuts on his face “And what might your name be?” he asked her with a smile as he grabbed her hand and kissed.

“Sakura, wow you look just like Sasuke!” Itachi perked up as he heard that famous name, “You know Sasuke? I’m his brother Ita-”

“ITACHI! DON’T YOU DARE TOUCH HER!” In a mere second Sasuke ran over, snatched Sakura away from Itachi, who was holding her hand, and pulled her into his chest. Itachi looked at his empty hand and smiled, “My dear brother, all I did was lay a hand on her.”

“I know you! That’s all it takes for you to take away a girls purity!” Sasuke hissed at his chuckling brother.

Itachi sighed, “Now Sasuke, how many times have we had this conversation? To enjoy ultimate pleasure with a girl you need a hand and also a-”

“SHUT-UP ITACHI!” Sasuke yelled trying to cover up Sakura’s ears as she laughed.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 1, 2007)

CONTINUED FROM CHAPTER FOUR(STILL)
_“I know you! That’s all it takes for you to take away a girls purity!” Sasuke hissed at his chuckling brother.

Itachi sighed, “Now Sasuke, how many times have we had this conversation? To enjoy ultimate pleasure with a girl you need a hand and also a-”

“SHUT-UP ITACHI!” Sasuke yelled trying to cover up Sakura’s ears as she laughed.
_
“He’s not ready for the talk yet.” Itachi said towards Kisame, who laughed awkwardly, then continued smoking. Sasuke growled as he walked towards the door pulling Sakura along by the hand. He wanted to get as far away from this perverted, moron as possible. He continued walking, out the door glaring at Deidara ans Sasori who were waving as if laughing at him on the inside. Sasuke exited the building.

“Do you think he knows that Sakura’s not with him?” Sasori asked his partner in crime Deidara, who chuckled and replied, “Don’t know, but I bet you 50 bucks he’ll run back here in twenty minutes, yeah.” “You’re on!” Both shook hands and watched the door as if it would sneak off somewhere.

(Let us do a little flashback of what happened in the bedroom!)

“SHUT-UP ITACHI!” Sasuke yelled trying to cover up Sakura’s ears as she laughed.

“He’s not ready for the talk yet.” Itachi said towards Kisame, who laughed awkwardly, then continued smoking. Sasuke growled as he walked towards the door pulling Sakura along by the hand. (See at this moment Itachi grabbed Sakura, covering her mouth and pulling her away from Sasuke as he thinks about how annoying his brother is. Kisame replaces it with a bag containing certain…um… ‘Things’… is a good way to put it.) 

He continued walking, out the door glaring at Deidara ans Sasori who were waving as if laughing at him on the inside. (At this point Deidara and Sasori actually are laughing on the inside, seeing what Sasuke is holding in his hand.) Sasuke exited the building. (Yup still holding the ‘Stuff’)

(End flashback!)

Sakura sat on the ground, Itachi was also on the ground but his back was leaning against the bottom of the bed, and Kisame continued with his smoking, still laughing awkwardly at the little imaginary fairies he saw flying around him. Itachi leaned forward so not slumping anymore, even if he was a little crazy now he was still a gentleman…for now. He looked at her, still a little dazed, “So you’re looking for a roommate.” He said in a happy, calm voice.

“Yep!” she replied with a smile.

He smiled thinking how fun this would be, “Will, why don’t you stay here?” Sakura looked at him confused, “Isn’t Kisame your roommate?” With that, Kisame jumped up scaring Sakura, but not Itachi. Not because if his amazing ability to know everything and sense people, nope, it was because he was to damn loopy to notice.

“HOW DO YOU KNOW MY NAME!” Kisame shouted as if he were worried, scared, and mental. “You’re part of the FBI! I KNEW IT!” He ran out of the room shouting ‘DAMN COPS!’ Sakura remained scared and somewhat worried.

“Will I guess I don’t have a roommate any more!” Itachi smiled. Sakura nodded, and then reverted to her normal crazy self. Itachi chuckled as he continued, “May I ask you a question.” She nodded an okay.

“What is your relationship with my brother?” He continued to smile, but also seemed serious about the question. Sakura gave him a confused look.

“We’re best friends! However, I did just meet him yesterday, and I do laugh when he gets worried about me or beat up by me. And I sometimes throw Goldfish at him.” Sakura continued to mumble about what she does and why she laughs at Sasuke. Itachi softly smiled, though she didn’t notice. “I see.” He said once she had stopped listing things.

Suddenly Kisame came banging into the room, walking towards Sakura,”Are you part of the FBI?” He asked still somewhat worried that they knew about his secret stash of, (cough) ‘Stuff’.

“No, Future CSI (Crime Scene Investigators).” Sakura replied with a crazy smile. Kisame nodded before sitting back down in his chair.

“Will, it would seem I have a roommate again, I’m sorry for wasting your time Sakura.” Itachi stood up sighing in disappointment. “Don’t worry about that-”

“DAMMIT ITACHI NOT AGAIN!”

Once again, Sasuke slammed into the room grabbing Sakura’s arm, but this time making sure she was there before walking down the hall, and away from his older brother’s dorm room. Sakura laughed as she waved goodbye to the four males standing at the door. (Deidara, Sasori, Itachi, & Kisame.) They waved and Itachi shouted, “Come over anytime Sakura! Our door is always open for lovely ladies.”

“Shut-up pervert!” Sasuke yelled as the two left the building and walking towards their own.

Sasori chuckled, “Your plan worked perfectly Itachi.”

Itachi laughed evilly, “Yes I know, my ingenious plot to find out Sakura’s feelings by signaling for Kisame to leave the room worked perfectly!” More evil laughs came from him as Deidara laughed.

“So did you find out?” Deidara asked, also curious to know.

“Nope, but I found out my brother likes her.” Itachi smiled at the thought of his baby brother finally going to become a man. Deidara and Sasori laughed a little scared knowing that that had been a dream come tru for him. Will, that and to be King of the Bed, but he only mentioned that when he was wasted or…anytime of the day! (How fun!)

Kisame cried, “Aw, you’re such a gooood brother!” Kisame was now holding a beer bottle (Empty beer bottle, chug, chug) and hugging Itachi. “Damn, you’re wasted without me! How cruel!” Itachi spoke as he and the other three walked into the room to party.

AAAGGGGKKKKHHHH

Outside, Gaara was watching Sakura. Some would call it stalking, others being a dirty perv, but to him he was collecting data. On what you may ask…he didn’t know. Okay, that’s a lie. He is actually watching Sasuke. (No it’s not that kind of fanfic, get the dirty thought of them doing it out of your mind…oh wait, that’s my mind, um, never mind.) He was watching him to make sure he wouldn’t do anything to his Sakura. Secretly he continued spying, jumping from one tree to the next.

As Gaara stepped on a twig, it snapped and Sasuke swung around to see who though no one was there. Sakura of course looked at him funny, then the two continued walking. ‘Damn! Why the hell is Gaara following us?’ Sasuke asked himself. He turned to look at Sakura who merely smiled as the two continued walking. ‘Now I know why! Hm, how bout’ I see how jealous you really can get, Gaara my dear friend.’ With that last thought, he grabbed Sakura and kissed her lips. Gaara fumed as he tried to maintain his position on the tree. He growled as Sasuke wrapped his arms around Sakura bringing her closer, then releasing letting their lips separate from each other. He smiled as he saw her blush. He grabbed her hand and they continued to walk

Gaara watched every movement they made; he made sure he would get her back today. This meant war against Sasuke.

AAAAAGGGGGKKKKHHHH

Sasuke smiled evilly as he walked through the halls, still holding hands. As we all know, the boys around them would whistle and say dirty comments, but because of Sasuke’s evil conniving, laugher they decided not to. Sakura looked at him, trying not to remember the kiss, since it would make her blush anymore. She didn’t dislike the kiss; he just caught her by surprise.

“W-Why are you laughing Sasuke?” He turned around to reply to her, but saw something that made him turn back around and start running, which he did. He grabbed Sakura bridal style and ran down the hall. Gaara smirked as he saw Sasuke run but became angry when he picked her up. He followed them running a little behind him.

Sasuke continued running looking back frequently but still running top speed. “Why are you running!” The annoyed Sakura said as he held her tighter. Sasuke turned the corner and slammed into an elevator clicking the button for it to shut, which it did so. Both heard a slam, signaling to Sasuke that Gaara was banging on the doors. He clicked the button and they headed towards the third floor.

“What was that all about Sasuke!” The even more annoyed Sakura yelled.

“You don’t want to know.” Sasuke said with a sigh.

“Great, I dropped the folder containing the roommates I could have. Dammit! It’s your faulty Sasuke!” She pointed at him as if he was cursed and he glared at her.

“Like Hell!” Sasuke yelled back, ‘It’s Gaara’s damn fault!’ He said to himself.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 1, 2007)

CONTINUED FROM CHAPTER FOUR(STILL)
_“What was that all about Sasuke!” The even more annoyed Sakura yelled.

“You don’t want to know.” Sasuke said with a sigh.

“Great, I dropped the folder containing the roommates I could have. Dammit! It’s your faulty Sasuke!” She pointed at him as if he was cursed and he glared at her.

“Like Hell!” Sasuke yelled back, ‘It’s Gaara’s damn fault!’ He said to himself.
_
“Excuse me.”

Sakura and Sasuke looked behind them to find a medium height male. He had long black hair, two large strands hanging in front of his face and the rest tied back in a bun. His face looked very feminine, but you could clearly see it was a male. (It is not that hard! He is very hot!) He had a shy smile on his face as he continued, “Are you looking for a roommate?” he asked in a soft and innocent voice.

Sakura smiled and hugged the black haired boy, “Oh my God! You’re so cute! You’re like a snow bunny!” She blushed as she continued to hug the surprised and scared boy. Sasuke glared, though knowing who the boy was.

The boy spoke even softer, not use to this attention, “Um, I don’t have a roommate, if you’d like I’ll show you where it is if you want.” Sakura let go and smiled at him, “Alright! My name’s Sakura!”

“My names Haku, pleased to meet you.”

When they reached the room, Haku opened it. Sakura and Sasuke both gasped at how tidy the room was. There were no clothes in sight, everything was dusted, and vacuumed. Haku said for them to come in and they did so still amazed by everything. Minutes later, he gave them tea and Sakura began to give him questions about likes and dislikes. Ha answered every question perfectly and had one left. Sakura sighed, this was the hardest question for someone to answer, “And how do you feel about Goldfish.”

There was a pause before Haku stood up and opened a large door revealing hundreds of bags of Goldfish, “My Aunt works there, she sends thousands of bags over. I love them!” Sakura ran to the bags and Gasped she then hugged Haku once again, “Hello new roommate!” Sasuke frowned, ‘I wanted to be your roommate.’

Sakura ran out the room and towards her own where she found Neji trying to pick the look door. She walked up to him as he continued, unaware of her presence. “What are you doing Neji?” He jumped as he heard her voice, he hid the tool he was using and began to laugh crazily, “Ha-ha, whatever do you mean! I wasn’t trying to see you naked! Heh, Heh!” She shrugged it off and pushed the door, “You do know it was unlocked don’t you?” She walked over to her bed and began packing. “Now I do.” Neji grumbled.

He walked over to her shutting the door behind him; she was leaning over the bed folding her clothes to pack. He noticed everything about her body, looking at each curve delicately. She was different, yet unique in a small way. He laid across her bed looking up at her, though she ignored him and continued packing, “Sakura, why are you packing?” Neji asked worried that the school might be sending her back to the all girls’ school. She looked at him and smiled, “I found a new roommate.”

Neji sat up, “You were serious about moving!” Sakura nodded and walked to the bathroom to get her items. He continued to talk knowing she could still hear, “You should stay here, it’s to much trouble to move.” Sakura walked out the bathroom carrying a small bag that held her things. “Not, really. It’s just down the hall.” As she placed the bag down on the bed, Neji put his hand on her cheek, making her face to warm and blush. She looked at him; he was lying upside down on the bed.

“I mean it Sakura.” He said softly as he moved his hand to the back of her head and brought her towards his face. “Stay with me, I won’t do anything.” He pulled her down a little lower and kissed her soft lips. Surprisingly they didn’t taste like cherries; they tasted like cinnamon one of his favorite spices. The kiss lasted for a few seconds before the door slammed open revealing an angry male, his eyes glared as Neji released the madly blushing Sakura and looked at who was there.

He smirked as he saw the anger in them, “Will, look who it is. I guess I won’t get to enjoy the rest of her soft, tasty lips.”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MWHAHAHAHAHA! I’m so evil! Please review! Sorry once again for writing so late. I put more in this chapter, I was going to leave it at the end of the Haku section, but I decided to be nice. So now…I’M EVIL! MWHAHAHAHAHA! In addition, this isn’t A Haku/Saku (It rhymes) fic. Haku will be with da, da, da, dummm………ZABUZA! 
Haku: blush I don’t know what to say.

Gaara: Don’t say anything; she’ll turn your words against you.

Me: Gaara that makes no sense.

Gaara: Like you?

Review please, if I get a lot of reviews I’ll write quicker! I promise!

Gaara: Liar. (I hit Gaara) Don’t hit me woman!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 2, 2007)

WRITE MORE NOW!!! I DEMAND IT!!!


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 2, 2007)

MORE THATS AWSOME, MORE SO ENTERTAINING!!!!! Also it's well not will lol..... MORE!!!! GREAT EXCELLENT!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Apr 2, 2007)

Finally, we have an update.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

Recap: 

Neji sat up, “You were serious about moving!” Sakura nodded and walked to the bathroom to get her items. He continued to talk knowing she could still hear, “You should stay here, it’s too much trouble to move.” Sakura walked out the bathroom carrying a small bag that held her things. “Not, really. It’s just down the hall.” As she placed the bag down on the bed, Neji put his hand on her cheek, making her face to warm and blush. She looked at him; he was lying upside down on the bed.

“I mean it Sakura.” He said softly as he moved his hand to the back of her head and brought her towards his face. “Stay with me, I won’t do anything.” He pulled her down a little lower and kissed her soft lips. Surprisingly they didn’t taste like cherries; they tasted like cinnamon one of his favorite spices. The kiss lasted for a few seconds before the door slammed open revealing an angry male, his eyes glared as Neji released the madly blushing Sakura and looked at who was there.

He smirked as he saw the anger in them, “Will, look who it is. I guess I won’t get to enjoy the rest of her soft, tasty lips.”


CHAPTER FIVE-THREE KINGS, BUT FOUR QUEENS
Neji smirked as he saw Gaara standing in the doorway. (Take that cor-cor) He didn’t care if Gaara was mad; he actually enjoyed pissing him off. With one dark glare at Neji, Gaara walked over to Sakura. She continued to blush, though tried to hide it by covering her cheeks. She was somewhat clue-les to what had happened. Three guys kissing her in one day.

“Then I was right.” Gaara said with a perverted grin appearing on his face. Neji sat up, somewhat confused at why Gaara hadn’t attacked him.

Sakura was about to bring her hands down to talk when suddenly in one fast motion, Gaara grabbed her legs, picked her up, and threw her over his shoulder. She squeaked with surprise, and then once again, became her crazy self again. “W-What the hell are you doing Gaara!” She yelled as Gaara exited the room, he slammed the door shut. Sakura could hear that Neji had run into the door letting off a “DAMMIT! DAMN YOU GAARA! AH MY DAMN FOREHEAD!”

Gaara only snickered as Sakura banged on his back to put her down. “Gaara! Where are you taking me!”

“To my room. I told you were going to be my roommate.” He shifted the hand holding her from her legs to her butt. She jumped as she turned red with anger and embarrassment.

“I already have a roommate………AND GET YOUR HAND OFF MY ASS!”

“No.” Gaara smirked as he walked down the hall. He began to ignore her pleas, and yells as almost all the students surrounded them. Many were wishing they were Gaara, to be able to hold Sakura like that. However, one was wishing he were Sakura. (Ha! That school is full of Gay guys! YAYS!)

As he opened his bedroom door, his dark and dirty mind thought of something perverted. “How about we play a game Sakura?” He gave a sinister smile as he shut the door locking it. (See, one of them got the right idea of locking the door.)

AAAAAAGGGGGKKKKKKKKHHHHHH

Neji ran through the hallways screaming Sakura’s name. He was worried, something he usually was not like, but for some twilight zone reason, he was. Gaara was stronger and tougher then his delicate Sakura was. Neji stopped as he thought. ‘Delicate? Like Hell! She punches like a demon! However, she could fall easily I suppose. Hmm, WAIT! Demon? Gaara’s a demon! In addition, if Sakura’s a demon and they get together. We all know what that means!’ Neji fell to the ground still screaming in his mind. ‘T-That means...’ “NOOOOO MY ROAST BEEF SANDWICH!” (Will be explained at the end of chapter)

He stood back up and continued to run, more then ever. As he turned a corner, he slammed face first into someone knocking both people down. Neji, of course on top. He lifted himself up with his arms, though still hovering over the body. He looked below him to find Sasuke with anger marks everywhere. (Veins! Mwhaha!)

“Oh, Sasuke! Have you seen Sakura!” he asked calmly, yet worried.

“No why…AND GET OFF ME!”

He jumped off Sasuke, and the two stood up. Sasuke, yet again feeling molested by Neji, and Neji being used to that situation. They had been friends since they were five. He looked at Neji’s worried face and began to worry himself, “What’s wrong! Where’s Sakura!”

Neji stared at him (this face TT), “If I knew that, why would I ask you?”

“Shut-up; don’t ask me your moronic questions.”

“The last time I saw Sakura, was in the bedroom.” Neji said in a thinking position, not noticing Sasuke’s hands reach for his neck.

“R-Room!” Sasuke twitched as he grabbed Neji’s collar, “What did you do to her!”

Neji, being shaken to death, “I…Didn’t…………GAARA! He had her!”

Sasuke stopped after he heard that name; he immediately took off running, in search of Gaara, dragging a spiral-eyed dizzy Neji along. He thought about what could happen, how it would happen, but if course not why. He knew why. Gaara was after the same exact thing that he was after, more then likely Neji too.

‘My delica-’ Sasuke stopped as Neji asked him, “Having that delicate thought too? More like demon right?” Sasuke merely nodded agreeing with Neji, then took off running in search of Gaara and their delicate- , ahem, I mean their demon Sakura. The two looked everywhere; Neji even bothered to look under a rock, but was then slapped by Sasuke who yelled, ‘STOP FOOLING AROUND MORON!’

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Meanwhile Haku walked through the halls. He was looking for a certain person dear to him, one that would never know his true feelings. He knew that the person didn’t know, nor did Haku believe the person knew he was alive. Nobody knew who Haku was, if it wasn’t for the fact that his speed was amazing and that he could swim through water as if he was controlling it (weird, I know), then he would just be some random person. He would have joined the swim team long ago, had it not been for the fact his crush already had joined.

Haku turned a corner only to be bombarded by a strong body, knocking him to the ground. “Um, sorry.” The still standing figure said in a calm voice. Haku’s eyes widened at the male voice. Knowing whom it was Haku jumped up, blushing as he looked into the eyes of his ‘secret love’.

“Zabuza! I- I’m sorry! It’s my fault; I wasn’t looking where I was going!” Haku bowed nervously many times. This was the first time he had actually talked to Zabuza. Actually, this was the first time he had talked to anyone (besides Sakura), that didn’t have something to do with schoolwork.

As Haku continued to bow, not realizing it was the tenth time, Zabuza let out a small laugh, which caught Haku’s attention. He looked at Zabuza who continued to laugh.

‘He must think I’m stupid.’ Haku frowned as he took a step to walk away but was stopped by a hand reaching out for his own. He turned to see a blushing Zabuza.

Zabuza slowly let go of his hand, “I-I was looking for you. I- okay, will the swim team wants you to join us this season.” Haku blushed waving his hands in front of him, “I-I couldn’t! I’m not that good!” He didn’t know what to say, not only did the swim team want him to join, but also they had sent his crush to ask him. Did they know something, or was it just a coincidence?

“Yes you are! I’ve seen you swim before, you’re good. Please, join us. Practice is tomorrow at five.” Zabuza handed him a sheet of paper that had ‘sign-up form’ in big letters at the top. Haku eyed every word written on the page, as if it was a completely new world to him. “Will you come…Haku?”

Immediately Haku’s eyes shot up, his face became bright pink and warm. He had never heard his name be called with such a happy tone. His father hated him; his mother had died long ago. He some how felt happy that he was blessed with this opportunity. “Y-Yes of course!” He yelled/stuttered, still nervous of what to say in front of Zabuza. He only chuckled as him and Haku began a happy conversation as they walked down the hall.

(The end- Gaara smacks my head- Me: okay just kidding, not the end. T-T)

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“What kind of game?” The stupid, idiotic, slight tense of innocence, Sakura said as Gaara sat her down on the table. In other words, no idea how perverted Gaara is right now.

“Don’t worry, it’ll be fun.” He said with a smirk as he went over to the cupboard and took out an item covered with a wrapper. “I’ll even give you a head start.” With that Gaara took off his shirt revealing his bare, muscular chest (-ahem- six-pack. Back away girls. He’s mine!). He walked over to Sakura who was still sitting on the table; he leaned towards her and gave his evil smirk.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“DAMMIT! Hurry up Neji!” Sasuke screamed towards Neji as he ran towards the end of the hallway.

“What do you mean! I’m ahead of you!” Neji yelled to Sasuke, who was one foot behind him. The two turned a corner only to slip and hit the wall with a big bang. They said a few curse words, punched and kicked the wall, then ran more as they saw Gaara’s door only a few yards away. Neji leaped towards the door, hoping to bang into the room, as he had seen Gaara do. Unfortunately…it was locked, and he went slamming into the locked door.

“AW DAMMIT! WHY THE HELL AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN’T BUST INTO A ROOM! HELL. IF GAARA CAN DO IT, WHY THE HELL CAN’T I! WHO THE HELL MADE UP THOSE LAWS!” Neji continued to scream and curse.

Meanwhile, inside the room.

“Did you just hear something?” Sakura said as she looked at the door.

“Nope. Now…take it off.”

Gaara was shirtless still, however he was now only in his boxers. His pants were spread out across the floor, along with other pieces of clothing.

Sakura sighed, “Alright, you win.” With that, Sakura began to take off her tie.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

CONTINUED FROM CHAPTER FIVE
_Meanwhile, inside the room.

“Did you just hear something?” Sakura said as she looked at the door.

“Nope. Now…take it off.”

Gaara was shirtless still, however he was now only in his boxers. His pants were spread out across the floor, along with other pieces of clothing.

Sakura sighed, “Alright, you win.” With that, Sakura began to take off her tie._
Slowly Sasuke opened the door, looking back towards the hallway where his stupid friend was laying. “See Neji, all you had to door was turn the knob and pull, not slam into the door.” He said sarcastically as a ‘Shut-up Bastard’ was harshly mumbled from Neji.

The two walked calmly into the room, forgetting what they were there for. As they looked at the table their eyes widened with shock. Sakura was at one end of the round table, tie less. At the other end of the table was Gaara, in only boxers. In the middle of the table were brand new deck cards. (Thus a reason there was a wrapper…dirty minds.)

Sakura smiled as she showed her hand of aces, “Strip Poker anyone?”

The two standing, shocked faces dropped their mouths. They were so shocked, no words could describe them.

“Don’t do it!” Gaara warned them. “She’ll win every hand! I’ve only one once, and that’s because I cheated- Er!” He covered his mouth trying to stop what he said from escaping.

“HA! I knew it.” Sakura grabbed her tie off the table and yanked it back around her neck. “I’ll be taking this back, thank you!” She gave a smug look at Gaara and looked back at Sasuke and Neji. “How about it boys?”

“Sure I’ll play.” Sasuke said as he took a seat next to Gaara. “I come from a long line of Poker faces.”

“You also come from a long line of Jackasses, but you don’t seem to be bragging about that.” Neji smirked as a dirty look as sent his way. He sat in between Sakura and Sasuke. She chuckled evilly as she shuffled the cards.

5 min. later

“Dammit, what the Hell!”

“How did she?”

“I told you.”

“Alright guys, looks like the last to go are your private manliness.” Sakura showed the cards and the three took off their socks. The three males were now in their boxers. All were embarrassed that they couldn’t even get one piece of clothing off of Sakura. In terms of card talk…they sucked. Even working as a team, they could not win. Now the next thing to go would be there last piece of dignity. It was not an option to lose. Gaara was scolding himself, Sasuke was irritated that his poker face wasn’t working, and Neji was praying to the poker God while crying (anime tears).

A knock was heard at the door and in entered a familiar face.

“Hi Naruto! You wanna play strip Poker with us?” Sakura smiled innocently.

“DON’T!” All three half-naked people shouted, trying to warn their fellow friend it was a risk of death.

Naruto only smiled, distracted by Sakura, “Sure, I never lose a gamble.”

1.5 min later

“H-How did I…i-it’s impossible!”

“We told you.” Gaara coldly said as he looked down, still ashamed to lose, and in his in room.

Sakura smiled as she hugged the big pile of male clothing she had won. “Wow, I just wish I had a tougher opponent.” The door opened once again, but this time Itachi and Sasori walked in. “I heard you guys were playing my favorite game.” Itachi took a seat next to Sakura; Sasori did the same, pushing the losers on the other side. They all gloomed thinking, ‘Oh great.’ Sasuke suddenly smiled as he stood up and walked towards Itachi, “Dear older brother, could you help us?”

Itachi smiled (still a little drunk), “Sure, but not for you. I’d like to see what Ms. Cherry blossom has to offer!” He gave her the legendary Uchiha Men smirk, which could make any girl fall in love, and then began to shuffle the cards. He shuffled many professional ways, making them skip from one hand to another, flipping them over with only one card; all with incredible speed making all the younger males become dazzled and joyful that they might have a chance this time. Sakura only smirked as they began. This time, only Sasori, Itachi, Sakura, & Naruto played (Naruto still had socks on). A few minutes into the game, Naruto was out, his socks were now off, he hadn’t lost, but he couldn’t take the pressure. Neji patted him on the back saying, ‘Good try.’ While Sasuke and Gaara glared at him calling him a quitter.

She looked at her hand, ‘Wow, let’s see what I can make of this hand. Sakura looked at her hand emotionless, if she mad even the slightest smile, Itachi or Sasori might know what she had.

Itachi, also with a poker face, ‘Alright, not a bad hand. I could win this, however, they weren’t kidding about Sakura. I can’t read whether she has a good hand or not.” He looked at Sasori, who shook his head signaling he had nothing good. Sasori put his cards down, signaling he was out. Leaving Itachi and Sakura in a stare down.

“Alright Lady Sakura, just you and me left.” Itachi smiled perverted at Sakura.

“Yes, Sir Itachi, how about we raise they bet.” She smiled at him, though her smile contained evil and laughter.

He sat back in his seat interested, “Go on. What do you have in mind?”

“If I win, you undress down to your boxers just like the rest of these pups-”

“And if I win, you will be in nothing but underwear.” The males cheered with excitement. “But only for me to see.” The males glared at Itachi’s back and made depressing moaning noises.

“You’re on!”

The two stared at each other, both emotionless. The room fell silent; everything was riding on this one hand. A cricket began to chirp, until Gaara stomped on it mumbling the words, ‘The cricket gave me a dirty look.’

Itachi placed his hands down, “Three-of-a-kind!” He placed down three kings and two random cards that didn’t help his kings.” He sat back in his chair as the males or ‘pups’ as Sakura called them began to cheer.

Sakura frowned, “Oh no, whatever should I do.” She said innocently, causing the boys to cheer more for Itachi winning.

Itachi leaned on the table once more, “How about keeping to the bet?”

“You first!” Sakura evilly smiled as she placed down four Queens and an ace. “HA! I win!” (I think.)

Moments later Itachi was fully undressed, down to his boxers. Sasori of course, was the smart one and had left the room before all of the striping could take place. All the males were huddled together as Sakura took out her camera. “Smirk for the camera boys!” They did as was told and in no time, Sakura had the picture ready. She giggled as the males started to get dressed, then she thought of a wonderful idea.

“Hey Gaara! Can you give me a ride to the Girls campus?”

Gaara looked at her confusingly. “You mean your old school?” Sakura nodded, “Yep, I want to see Ino.” Gaara slipped on his black, baggy pants, and walked up to Sakura. “Sure, on one condition.”

Sasuke and Neji huddled closer to hear Gaara’s condition.

“I get to carry you there.” With that Gaara, once again grabbed Sakura and put her over his shoulder. Large growls were heard from Sasuke and Neji, while Itachi merely watched laughing while Sakura squeaked and slammed on Gaara’s back. The two left the room, as did Naruto. Itachi, Sasuke, and Neji remained in the room.

Sasuke crossed his arms, pissed off, “I don’t like this. Who knows where Gaara will actually go.”

Neji nodded in agreement, “Yeah, let’s follow him. Hey, Itachi can you give us a ride?” Itachi looked over at them, he was picking up his own black shirt, “Sure, which car?”

“The red mustang!” Neji shouted as he ran out the door excited, he was like an excited little puppy when it came to riding in cars. Sasuke followed with a deep sigh of annoyance. Itachi watched them with a smirk as he was the last to leave the room, “It’s amazing how distrusting you can be towards your friends when there’s a girl involved. Especially if I intend to go after her myself.”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Sakura held onto Gaara’s waist tighter, he was driving his usual speed on his motorcycle. This meant many, many miles above the speed limit. His hair blew crazily as the wind caught hold around it; he of course wasn’t wearing a helmet. He only had one, and that was for Sakura, for some reason he valued her safety above his own, something he never did towards anyone. She hugged him tighter smelling his wonderful scent. As the two came to a stop sign, Gaara put the break on. He wanted to say something to Sakura, something he probably wouldn’t get a chance to do while Sasuke of Neji was around.

“Sakura, would you like to go out-”3


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

CONTINUED FROM CHAPTER FIVE (STILL LOL)
_Sakura held onto Gaara’s waist tighter, he was driving his usual speed on his motorcycle. This meant many, many miles above the speed limit. His hair blew crazily as the wind caught hold around it; he of course wasn’t wearing a helmet. He only had one, and that was for Sakura, for some reason he valued her safety above his own, something he never did towards anyone. She hugged him tighter smelling his wonderful scent. As the two came to a stop sign, Gaara put the break on. He wanted to say something to Sakura, something he probably wouldn’t get a chance to do while Sasuke of Neji was around.

“Sakura, would you like to go out-”3
_

/HONK HONK/

Sakura jumped as she looked to her right to find the three boys of the hour! Itachi, Neji, and Sasuke all whistled as Sakura waved at them laughing. Gaara’s head was down and slightly growling with anger as gloom fell upon it.

“Oh sorry Gaara, did we interpret?” Sasuke said with a smug smile.

Gaara brought his head up, evil imagined everywhere, but was only seen through a smirk, “Nope, I was just getting ready to do this.” With that last word Gaara, drove off leaving dust and dirt behind, making Neji and Sasuke cough, while Itachi roared the engine and took off speeding. As soon as he caught up with Gaara the two began racing, only the two of them knowing what they were racing for.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Ino stretched as she walked down the Girl’s Dormitory. It had been a long day, unpacking, making her own breakfast, tying her own shoes! Where the Hell was Sakura when she needed her. Usual she would force Sakura to do all that stuff while she sat back relaxing. The two had made a deal when they first started going to boarding school; In exchange for Sakura doing all the room work, Ino would do her homework. Sure, it was cheating but they really didn’t care, neither did Tsunade. As she continued walking, she bumped into Hinata, and the two started to chat.

“What! Sakura is going to the same school as your cousin?” Asked/shouted towards the humble Hinata. “I wonder if she knows him.”

“Probably not. Cousin Neji isn’t fond of girls. He says they’re loud and annoying. Most times he only flirts with them.” Hinata said as a frown appeared on her face, ‘A lot of times he breaks their hearts.’

Ino started to giggle and snort, “If she did meet him, she’d probably annoy the Hell out of him. That would be so funny!”

“What would be Ino-pig?”

Ino froze recognizing the murderous voice, she turned slightly only to see a small portion of what she already knew was behind her, “E-Eh…is that you S-Sakura?” She turned all the way to find an evil incarnated Sakura with glowing red eyes. “I was only…”

“You’re so mean!” Sakura jumped on Ino and the two started to fight. You now, the usual, hair pulling, neck straggling. The four people that were following her slowly backed away, except for Itachi who was videoing the scene with a perverted smirk.

Hinata tried to calm the two insane girls, “Don’t fight! You could hurt each other! Please don’t-” she stopped as a hand touched her shoulder. 
“Don’t worry Hinata, they couldn’t really hurt each other.” Hinata turned around to find her older cousin with a smirk on his face. He was watching the two girls fight. “Sakura will win anyway, she always does.”

‘Cousin N-Neji!’ Hinata looked at Sakura, ‘So she does know him.’

“Er, Sakura! How dare you not visit earlier! I thought you cared about your friends!” Ino pulled Sakura’s face, yet again making it outstretch its limits.

“Ow, Ow, Ow! Ino-Pig! If I came earlier you would have yelled for me waking you up!” Sakura pushed Ino’s jaw away. The two growled as the continued.

Gaara whispered over to Neji, “Are you sure Sakura’s going to win?’

“Yep, I’ve got money placed on her.” Gaara gave him a strange look that Neji answered, “Sasuke’s taking bets.” He pointed to Sasuke who was holding counting money.

Itachi jumped all over the place positioning the camera to get every, I mean, everything. “Damn! I need a cold shower!” Itachi screamed as he looked at Sakura with a perverted gaze. The three males took notice of this and decided to break the fight up. Of course by now the two girls had daggers in their hands and were preparing to stab each other.

Suddenly a poof of smoke appeared and the all and mighty Tsunade appeared in the center, grabbing both girls by the collar, and letting the daggers drop. The males watched in amazement as the teacher held both away from each other. (The boys get amazed easily in this story ).

“As much as I’m glad that you girls love and miss each other that much…DO NOT SHOW IT BY FIGHTING IN MY SCHOOL!” With that yell a silence fell all through the halls. She then looked At Ino and Sakura and started to lecture them, while Hinata stood and agreed, though didn’t say anything. Meanwhile the three boys backed away, making sure to grab Itachi.

“Hey Itachi, who the Hell is she?” Sasuke asked wondering who could be that amazing to have stopped two raging animals. (A.k.a. Sakura and Ino) Itachi and Neji only gave him strange looks, “I’ll answer P.L.!” Neji shouted and Itachi agreed.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Okay, here is some information you should know. (May be crazy, but is important for the future of this story.) Throughout the centuries of Konoha High Schools (more then one), there has been a secret organization known as, ‘League of Perverted Guys!’ (I know, not very original) also known as ‘LPG-Konoha!’ Many high school males join. No one out of high school may be in it, because that would just allow old perverted guys to join and that wouldn’t be a pretty sight. (Cough- Jiraiya!-cough). Every four years, there is a Leader, not chosen by vote but by a secret pervert test which will be explained in due time. Anyways, the Leader now is Itachi, known to all in the organization as P.L. - Perverted Leader. There are two followers, usually younger then the leader, the Co-leader is Neji, second most perverted. The last one shall not be named at this time though. Anyways, that is all really. More will be explained in later chapters, secret meetings, perverted girl of the year, and so on. (Back to story)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
“That’s the amazing Tsunade.” Neji answered for him as large, informational scroll appeared behind him. “Legend has it that she was an Amazon on a secluded female Ninja island that sailed over here to kill all men. However, as she went to kill here first victim, a white haired man jumped out and stopped here. Over the years he stopped her many times till one day they fell madly in love-”

“Really?”

“Yes, now don’t interrupt Sasuke.” Neji was about to continue until Sasuke nudged him.

“Wasn’t me.” The two looked to the right to find Ino and Sakura with amazed/love/children eyes sitting as if they were three years old, listening to every word. Next to them was Tsunade, ans they gave her a confusing look. “Please continue boys, I enjoy hearing about myself.” She gave a smile as she made model pose, making all the guys blush, except for Itachi who only smiled and held the camera towards her.

“O…k... Anyways, the two fell madly in love and would have gotten married except for the fact that the man couldn’t do it. She pleaded him to but yet he said no-”

“WHAT THE HELL!” Tsunade grabbed Neji’s collar, “WHO THE HELL TOLD YOU THAT STORY! WAS IT JIRAIYA! I BET IT WAS HIM! THAT BASTARD CHANGED THE DAMN WORDS AGAIN!”

The horrified Neji stuttered, “Y-Yeah it was him. How’d you know?”

Tsunade held her hand up, revealing a ring, “I’m married to the Jackass!” She dropped Neji and ran towards the office, “I swear, when I get on the phone! He’s is SO going to be dead!” With that, she was gone.

A few hours later, it was time to go back. Ino and Hinata were there to say goodbye and to tell them to visit soon. Tsunade couldn’t make it, but everyone knew that she was busy yelling at her hubby, mostly because everyone could hear it. As they headed to the car and motorcycle at the end of the gate, Hinata grabbed Neji’s arm.

“What is it Hinata?” Neji said as he looked calmly towards his younger cousin. She looked at him with sorrow-filled eyes, “D-Do you like Sakura?” She asked worried. She didn’t want here dear friend to get hurt, like all the others that Neji had so claimed he liked. He merely turned back around so that he wouldn’t see Hinata’s sad face.

“Don’t ruin this for me Hinata. Just leave me alone.” He said coldly as he tried to walk away, however, the determined Hinata grabbed his arm once again, “Please, tell me. If you do, I don’t want her hurt like the others. Sakura is a close friend of mine. She may not seem weak, but sometimes she can be. I don’t ask things of you often-”

“And I don’t demand things of you often, but this time I am.” He released himself from Hinata’s weak grasp, “Stay out of this.” With that he walked away leaving a tear-filled Hinata alone. She watched as Neji got into the back seat of Itachi’s car with Sakura next to him. Sakura smiled at him, and he did the same to her. They drove off and Sakura looked out the back window waving at Ino. She then looked for Hinata, but she was no where to be seen.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry guys that i had to break the pasrts up it was becuz this wont let me do more then like ten thousand grrr
plus im very sad and depressed but the story MUST GO ON!


----------



## Fuse (Apr 2, 2007)

Im the P.L. at my school.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

uhhh 
whats p.L?


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

hey guys i noticed a lot of people stop reading my story wel just saying
KEEP ON READING IT!AND COMMENT IT!
and wil someone please rate my story?


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

LAST TIME ON CHAPTER FIVE...
_“WHAT THE HELL!” Tsunade grabbed Neji’s collar, “WHO THE HELL TOLD YOU THAT STORY! WAS IT JIRAIYA! I BET IT WAS HIM! THAT BASTARD CHANGED THE DAMN WORDS AGAIN!”

The horrified Neji stuttered, “Y-Yeah it was him. How’d you know?”

Tsunade held her hand up, revealing a ring, “I’m married to the Jackass!” She dropped Neji and ran towards the office, “I swear, when I get on the phone! He’s is SO going to be dead!” With that, she was gone.

A few hours later, it was time to go back. Ino and Hinata were there to say goodbye and to tell them to visit soon. Tsunade couldn’t make it, but everyone knew that she was busy yelling at her hubby, mostly because everyone could hear it. As they headed to the car and motorcycle at the end of the gate, Hinata grabbed Neji’s arm.

“What is it Hinata?” Neji said as he looked calmly towards his younger cousin. She looked at him with sorrow-filled eyes, “D-Do you like Sakura?” She asked worried. She didn’t want here dear friend to get hurt, like all the others that Neji had so claimed he liked. He merely turned back around so that he wouldn’t see Hinata’s sad face.

“Don’t ruin this for me Hinata. Just leave me alone.” He said coldly as he tried to walk away, however, the determined Hinata grabbed his arm once again, “Please, tell me. If you do, I don’t want her hurt like the others. Sakura is a close friend of mine. She may not seem weak, but sometimes she can be. I don’t ask things of you often-”

“And I don’t demand things of you often, but this time I am.” He released himself from Hinata’s weak grasp, “Stay out of this.” With that he walked away leaving a tear-filled Hinata alone. She watched as Neji got into the back seat of Itachi’s car with Sakura next to him. Sakura smiled at him, and he did the same to her. They drove off and Sakura looked out the back window waving at Ino. She then looked for Hinata, but she was no where to be seen.

_
CHAPTER SIX-THE CLASSES OF DOOM!
He clenched his fist as he tossed around in his sleep; a cold sweat fell over him. It was past midnight and the horrible nightmare he had so many times before returned to him making him shiver. The abuse and angry yells of his father hunted his dreams, until he woke up breathing heavily. He looked around, his eyes portraying every detail of the dark room. He hated this feeling, the feeling of darkness, the feeling that crept over him whenever he was alone at night.

He looked at the clock; it showed 4:35 a.m. around his usual time for waking up. He slowly lifted himself off the bed, making the soft sheets drape down from his bare chest, until they reached the floor. He then walked to the bathroom to cool himself off. After splashing water on his face, he left the room in search of one person who could comfort him.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“Almost got it.” Haku whispered to himself as he stretched towards his jacket on the desk. He looked at his sleeping roommate, from what Neji had told him, Sakura did not like to be woken up. He had said it, in a ghost story kind of way, that if she were to ever be woken up, a demon would rise and take control. It would attack everyone with its Pillow of Doom. At first Haku didn’t believe Neji. Him and Sasuke were both trying to figure out ways to get Haku to back down from offering to be Sakura’s roommate. However, his opinion changed when he heard Sakura mumble the words ‘Kill…Pillow bashing…Slaughter…’ in her sleep.

With a little luck, Haku grabbed the jacket without making a sound. He then walked out the door of the room. He shut the door and sighed heavily, knowing that he survived his deadly morning challenge. As he went to lock the door, a hand touched his shoulder making him jump and quietly screech. "EK!"

He looked at the person, whose hand belonged to, and calmly gave off a loud sigh.

“Gaara, what are you doing here?” Haku said rubbing his eye; it was still a little early for him to be up. After his little talk with Zabuza, he decided he wanted to get in some early swimming practice. “And up so early?” Haku looked at his waterproof watch.

“I came to see Sakura, could you unlock the door?” Gaara scratched the back of his pillow red hair. His voice was quite and scratchy, as it usually was after him waking up from that nightmare.

Haku gave him a worried look as he unlocked the door. “Haven’t you heard? Sakura doesn’t like to be woken up! Neji and Sasuke said-”

“Neji and Sasuke are fools.” Gaara said in a monotone voice as he opened the door slightly smiling. “You just gotta know how to control her.” With that, Gaara lightly shut the door, leaving a semi-worried Haku on the other side.

Haku looked at the time, “Oh no! I’m late! School starts in a few hours!” (Ya call that late?) He ran down the hall, towards the indoor pool.

AGKH

Gaara crept inside the darkroom making sure not to trip on anything. As he reached Sakura’s bed, he smirked at the provoking position she was in. Her long pink hair was scattered everywhere on the pillow, her silk black, long sleeve shirt that she wore to bed was loosely hanging off one shoulder revealing the top of her chest,though the thing he noticed the most was her silky rose lips.

He looked around for her blanket and saw that it was tangled around her legs, ‘Damn, how can Haku not take advantage of this. He must be gay or something.’ He untangled the blanket and got into the bed, covering the both of them with the blanket. He somewhat chuckled as he heard Sakura mumble then slightly open her sleepy eyes.

“Hello.” Gaara said in a soft, less scratchy voice.

Sakura looked at him, sleep still surrounding her. She had no idea what was happening, her brain did not even turn on. Her brain only works during the day and night. In the morning, it is on sleep-mode. She yawned as she blinked a few times. “Oh,hiya Gaara.” She yawned again, and rolled over on her side, falling back to sleep. Gaara chuckled and decided to take advantage of this position. After all, he was wide-awake why shouldn’t she be?

He grabbed her waist with his hand and rolled her over so she lay on her back. He pulled her closer as her eyes once again lazily opened. She looked at him as she did before. “What do you want?” She asked with a loud yawn.

Gaara only smirked as he lifted her arms above her head, “Isn’t it obvious?” He went to kiss her lips, but stopped as she took in a deep breath (yawning…again). “Maybe tomorrow.” Sakura rolled over, he released her arms and she drifted back to sleep. No consciousness of what she had said.

Gaara hugged her waist, once again bringing it close to his body. “Tomorrow it is then. Promise?” He whispered in her ear. He heard Sakura mumble a ‘Yes’ and he decided a few more hours of sleep wouldn’t hurt him. He kissed the back ofher neck softly, until sleep consumed him.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“Er…what…the…HELL!”

Sasuke stood in front of Sakura’s bed, irritated. He was still in his nightclothes (Just boxers. Yays!) a look of displeasure on his face. Neji stood beside him, also irritated at the display in front of them. Both were cracking their knuckles as if they were going to beat the shit out of the one sleeping next to Sakura.

Neji grabbed the male figure in her bed, by the neck. “Why the Hell are you in Sakura’s bed…Lee!” Neji steamed as the scared Lee, struggled in his grasp.

“I have on idea. I merely woke up and I was here, sleeping next to my wonderful cheery Blossom!” Lee lied as he blew a kiss towards the still sleeping Sakura. Sasuke grabbed a trashcan and caught the kiss before it touched Sakura’s soft face. He lit a match, dropped it in the trashcan, and then slammed the lid shut. He then threw it out the window taking deep breaths at the sudden pace of his movement.

Neji shook him angrily, “SHE’S NOT YOUR CHEERY BLOSSOM! YOU’RE NOT ALLOWED TO CALL HER BY THAT NAME!”

Lee smiled, “Alright, my-”

“DON’T CALL HER BY ANY OTHER NAME EITHER! DON’T EVEN LOOK AT HER WITH YOUR UGLY BROWS!” Neji, out-of-control shouted.

“Wow, someone’s steaming with youth. And so early in the morning to, I’m ashamed of myself for not being so youthful this early.” Lee cocked his head to the side with shame.

“DON’T CHANGE THE DAMN SUBJECT EITHER!” Neji was about to punch Lee, but was stopped by a familiar voice, actually more like familiar shout.

“WHY THE HELL ARE YOU ALL SO DAMN LOUD!”

The three boys turned their heads to see Sakura was standin next to her bed. Her eyes were twitching with anger as she held up a fist. “IT’S TOO EARLY TO BE THIS LOUD!” (Isn’t she the one shouting too?). She looked at them, noticing each one had a deep pink blush, and Lee had a ‘youthful’ perverted smile.

She then looked down at what she was wearing. Her silk shirt was hanging off her shoulder and her lacy underwear was showing. She only wears a shirt and either shorts, or underwear to bed. Sakura boiled with anger, as she ran to cover herself with the blanket; she threw deadly packets of Goldfish at the drooling animals.

“YOU BUNCH OF FILTHY PIGS!” Sakura screamed a battle cry and threw more Goldfish bombs.

Sasuke dodged one rolling to the side and hiding behind Haku’s bed, “Sakura wait! Let us explain! AH!” A bag smacks Sasuke on the cheek leaving a rather large imprint.

Neji used Lee for a shield as he made his way to the other side of Haku’s bed also. As soon as he did, he threw the screaming Lee at the ground;Lee had accomplishedthe goal of being Neji’s shield. “It’s no use Sasuke, we need a distraction to stop her.”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 2, 2007)

CONTINUED FROM CHAPTER SIX...STILL
“YOU BUNCH OF FILTHY PIGS!” Sakura screamed a battle cry and threw more Goldfish bombs.

Sasuke dodged one rolling to the side and hiding behind Haku’s bed, “Sakura wait! Let us explain! AH!” A bag smacks Sasuke on the cheek leaving a rather large imprint.

Neji used Lee for a shield as he made his way to the other side of Haku’s bed also. As soon as he did, he threw the screaming Lee at the ground;Lee had accomplishedthe goal of being Neji’s shield. “It’s no use Sasuke, we need a distraction to stop her.”

“Hellowonderful friends of mine!” Lee cheerfully said as he suddenly appeared next to them. Sasuke and Neji looked at each other and nodded. Then grabbed Lee, throwing him in front of Sakura. She growled as she held the pillow up,also know asher 'killing weapon or Pillow od Doom'. Lee shivered as she began approaching him as if the pillow was a knife and she was about to sinfully slaughter someone. “You’re dead-”

Suddenly, Sakura was grabbed by her arms and legs, giving her a surprise. She was pushed on the bed as if police were arresting her.

“Quick, grab that belt!” Sasuke yelled as he pointed towards a belt on the ground. He was holding Sakura’s arms, trying to keep her from becoming free. Neji did as was commanded and grabbed the belt, throwing it. It hit Sasuke’s head with a ‘clink’ (Ow, the metal part hit him).

He glared at Neji giving him a dirty look, “You have to tie her up Moron! I can’t hold her and tie her at the same time.”

“Sure you could, I believe in you.” Neji gave him thumbs up.

“THEN DON’T BELIEVE IN ME!” Sasuke yelled. As Neji walked over to tie Sakura, Sasuke looked towards the door and saw Lee trying to escape. “Get your ass over here Lee and Help!”

“Sorry my dear friends, but I cannot cause any harm to a lady.” Lee did his ‘good guy’ pose and ran out the door like a coward.

“YOU CHICKEN!” Sasuke yelled. He let go of the growling Sakura, who was now tied up, and took a few steps back. He sat down on Haku’s bed and a heavy sigh came over him. “This is all too much.” He mumbled as he closed his eyes. Neji also sat on the bed, however, he smiled as he watched Sakura try to become a magician and magically free herself.

“Let me go!” Sakura shouted with bits of belt in her mouth. (Wow, this reminds me of what happened to Sasuke in the first chapter.)

“Do you promise to behave?” Sasuke questioned her, knowing downright what she would say.

“No.” She mumbled as she looked away from the two.

“Then we won’t let you go.” Sasuke once again leaned back on the bed. Neji and Sakura started to argue for no apparent reason; of course, Neji won that argument since he had the advantage of covering his ears and yelling “La la la I’m not listening.’ Sasuke was about to tell the two to shut-up, when the bathroom door opened.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“We still want to know why you were in there.”

Sasuke, Neji, and Gaara were sitting in their homeroom class. It was a simple classroom, there were not many inspiring posters telling them to reach their goals, nor was there any work to be seen. Though school had not started yet, the bell would ring shortly, sounding off that there was yet again another year of school and that the summer holiday was over. The three boys sat in the back, their usual places. Gaara looked at Neji who questioned him on his whereabouts this morning.

“I told you, I was taking a shower.” Gaara smartly replied.

“WE KNOW THAT!” Neji shouted. This had been the third time Gaara had replied with that answer.

“Be quite Neji.” Sasuke said as squirted water at his friend from a water bottle. He then looked at Gaara, with the same exact glare, Neji had given him before, “But why were you taking a shower in her room?” Neji and Sasuke both stared at Gaara, waiting for a reason that they had wanted so badly to know.

“It was there.”

Both Sasuke and Neji fell out of their seat, growling to kill Gaara. However, as soon as they were about to strangle the nonchalant Gaara, the door slammed open revealing the homeroom teacher.

“Settle down class.” The teacher said, walking behind the desk. “The name is Hatake Kakashi, just call me Kakashi. To some, I will be your homeroom teacher, to others…your worst nightmare.” Loud gulps could be heard all around the room, silence swept the classroom until a random student yelled out, “Aren’t you the Literature teacher too?”

Kakashi stared at him “I guess…if you want to take all the fun out of this teaching. I like Worst nightmare better though.” More loud gulps were heard. “Okay anyway class, it’s time to take roll.” He lent against the desk as he took out his all so famous book, ‘Icha Icha Paradise’.

“If anyone is not here, raise your hand.” The class sweat dropped. “Good, now this year there’s a new school system. Homeroom will only be fifteen minutes. Then you go to your classes, and then home. This will continue for the rest of your and mines boring lives until some how you all graduate…except for you Neji…you are an Idiot.”

“HEY!”

Kakashi looked at the round clock on the wall. He heavily sighed. “Alright, looks like we only have ten minutes left. Let us see, I know most of you. Do we have any new people that wish to bore us with their liked and dislikes?”

“ME!” The door opened, and a tired Sakura walked in. She had obviously been running, knowing that she was late for homeroom. “I’m new.”

Kakashi’s eyes widened, “So you’re the new girl.”

‘…New girl? She’s the only girl…’ All three boys sitting in the back row thought.

“Please tell us your name, like and dislikes.” Kakashi said as he motioned her to step in front of the class. She nodded and did so.

“The name is Haruno Sakura!” The class full of boys cheer, scaring Sakura. “...okay…my likes, um, GOLDFISH! Yes I like Goldfish!”

‘Like...more like obsessed.’ All three thought.

“I like the pizza flavor Goldfish, the cheddar flavor Goldfish, the mozzarella Goldfish, um, Original, color changing, party mix, giant, flavor blasted-”

‘See, what did we say?’ The three shook their heads at how insane this girl was. Did she really know all the types of Goldfish there were?

Sakura continued as she counted all the different types she liked on her fingers, “Pretzel, Parmesan-”

“Okay, I think we got the picture.” Kakashi said with a chuckle. “Why don’t you tell us your dislikes?”

Sakura gave Kakashi a glare for cutting her off, but then forgave him and continued, “Lets see, my dislikes would have to be…”

Gaara, Sasuke, and Neji all leaned forward, listening to what she disliked. For some strange reason they wanted to know, so they wouldn’t act or do something that she would not like, making her hate them.

“They would have to be, perverted…”

All three froze.

“…wild-haired…”

Gaara and Sasuke froze even more, as Neji sat pack calmly in his seat. Out of the three of them, he had the straightest hair.

“sometimes straight hair to, I guess…”

Neji fell out of his seat, as Gaara and Sasuke laughed at him once again being added to the descriptions list of things she didn’t like.

“…males…”

All three were practically holding their breath. Would they be what she was describing? Could she really have hated them?

“That are old.”

All three somewhat fainted as a loud ‘NOOO!’ was heard from the hallway. Then a crying Jiraiya entered the classroom, to greet the students for another year. He walked over to Sakura, ashamed of himself, and then handed a piece of paper to Kakashi. He walked back out the door, but not before giving Sakura one more ashamed look.

Kakashi read the paper, and then looked at his class who were looking at him. “Headmaster Jiraiya says Hello.” The class sweat drooped as Kakashi looked back down at his book. “Does the class have any questions for Sakura?” Many hands shot up, each one asking a different question. She pointed at someone and they began.

“Why is your hair pink?”

“Because long ago, there was a pink haired Goddess who wanted to become a human, so she ate from a cheery tree of magic and became the one you see in front of you.”

“That doesn’t answer the question.”

“So?”

“Was that even true?”

“Nope, next question.”

Practically the whole class asked questions, many of them asking about her obsession with Goldfish. Surprisingly this only took a few minutes. Naruto was the last one to ask a question. He jumped up, almost falling out of his seat to get her to answer the question.

“Sakura! Is there anyone at school you like?” Naruto sat calmly in his seat, waiting for an answer. He chuckled to himself, his brilliant plan would work. Ever since, he had overheard Neji, Gaara, and Sasuke’s argument over Sakura, he decided that it would be funny to add on to the argument by coming up with twisted plots and plans. This would be one of them, to see if she would mention one of their names. I guess in his mind, he was somewhat helping, and somewhat causing more trouble. ‘This is going to be to easy…and fun! Just one mention of Sakura and they are at each other’s throat, just like last time.’ Naruto thought back to what he had witnessed in Sasuke’s bedroom.


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 3, 2007)

It's awsome i give it 10/10 and you must be awsome at english at school because you write awsome as i'm always looking forward to the new chapters and the plot never gets boring! GREAT 10/10!

I have a fan fic up... One guy thinks it's good  *Shawn Ye Zhongyi*


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

ok
i read ur story!
IT WAS AWESOME!
wel here r sum new chappies..


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

and hahahah i AM NOT good at english i just have a big imagination!
(:


----------



## Fuse (Apr 3, 2007)

This Is Great.
P.L.= Perverted Leader


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

STILL ON CHAPTER SIX...SORRY GUYS!ITS CUZ IT WONT LET ME TYPE A LOT!SO I HAVE TO BREAK IT DOWN
RECAP:
“Sakura! Is there anyone at school you like?” Naruto sat calmly in his seat, waiting for an answer. He chuckled to himself, his brilliant plan would work. Ever since, he had overheard Neji, Gaara, and Sasuke’s argument over Sakura, he decided that it would be funny to add on to the argument by coming up with twisted plots and plans. This would be one of them, to see if she would mention one of their names. I guess in his mind, he was somewhat helping, and somewhat causing more trouble. ‘This is going to be to easy…and fun! Just one mention of Sakura and they are at each other’s throat, just like last time.’ Naruto thought back to what he had witnessed in Sasuke’s bedroom.

_________________________________________________________________
_/What happened the day before/

The three looked at each other, noticing each other’s blush, it was, and then that they shook there heads, knocking away the blush. The stared at each other giving each other scary and deathly looks (Gaara’s being the worse of course).

Sakura felt the tension in the air, so she decided to leave and go get dress, “Bye!” She shouted as she ran to her dorm room closing Sasuke’s dorm door in the process.

Naruto was outside throwing a football with Kiba and his dog Akamaru. Akamaru obviously won there game as he jolted the ball with his head making it fly into a tree, thus causing it to become stuck. As Kiba and the now in trouble Akamaru left, Naruto climbed the tree to retrieve the item. Looking to his right, he spotted the three glaring males in the bedroom, and decided to watch knowing they would probably get into a fight because of the intensity of the glares. He sat down, close to the open window and listened to their argument.

“Nice tattoo Gaara.” Sasuke and Neji smirked at the large Goldfish painted to Gaara’s chest.

“Would you two like a tattoo printed around your eye? Maybe a purple one?” Gaara cracked his knuckles, symbolizing that he wanted to give them each a punch in the face.

Sasuke smirked, “Why, think you can give us one?”

“I doubt it, I’m sure he couldn’t take us both out. That would be two against one.” Neji chuckled while also giving off a smirk.

“Who said I was on your side.”

Neji looked at Sasuke somewhat surprised, “So you’re against me too Sasuke? Fine, from this point on you two are my enemy.”

Gaara closed his eyes and deeply chuckled at the attitude of his friends. Never had he thought that they would act like that towards him, one of the toughest guys in school. “I wouldn’t say enemy. More like rivals.” He crossed his arms as the two gave him cautious looks. “Though I don’t see why the two of you are making such a fuss, after all, we know who she’s going to end up with.” Gaara smiled signaling he was talking about himself.

Neji growled as he lunged towards Gaara in an attempt to punch him but Gaara quickly dodged it jumping off the bed and landing on one hand and feet. Sasuke then attempted to kick him, but Gaara jumped up. He then went to punch Sasuke but as he did, Sasuke caught the punch and measured against it with his own strength. Neji entered the fight by punching Gaara on the cheek. Gaara quickly glared at him and kicked him in the side. Sasuke then kicked Gaara, making him fall against the bed, he smashed the pillow over his face as if trying to suffocate him. 

Naruto watched with amazement as squirrels and chipmunks sat around him also watching the fight. “This is nuts!” Naruto said making one of the creatures look at him oddly.

Back at the fight, at this time Sasuke and Neji were trying to kill each other and Gaara was catching his breath from being smothered with the pillow. His hair was in a small swoop because of the amount of time he was pushed against the pillow. As he went to strangle the two all three of them heard a click at the door, signaling it opening. They rushed over to where they were sitting and calmed themselves down so not to alert Sakura that they were fighting. 

Naruto laughed so hard that he fell out of the tree, several hours later he woke up and thought of his brilliant plan.

/That is where we are. /

_
Sakura looked at Naruto and thought. “Actually yes, there is!” Everyone in the room gasped as they scooted closer. They sat on the ground around her as if she was telling a story and they were in kindergarten. Even Kakashi was wrapped up in what her answer would be that he even put his book down to listen. She took a deep breath and ran to the back row of the class. She then smiled giving a hug to each Gaara, Sasuke, and Neji. “These three are all my type. I like them all!”

The class gave disappointed sighs, while Kakashi picked the book up once again and thought, ‘you make it sound like they are prizes in a kid’s meal.’ He looked at the three deeply blushing as Sakura continued to nuzzle them with hugs, ‘This school year will be interesting.’ With that, the bell rang and the students left the room, with the exception of Sasuke, Gaara, and Neji.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Sakura walked down the hall, looking at room numbers. She then came to the class she needed and walked in. She quickly looked down at the paper and back at the teacher, “What the-”

“This is your class moron.”

She looked at Gaara, then at Kakashi. She looked back and forth until Gaara shouted, “You’re in the same class for Homeroom and first period!” She nodded as if she knew, and then took a seat in front of Gaara, Sasuke and Neji were sitting next to Gaara. Students entered and the bell rang, starting first period.

“Alright class, I’m you’re literature teacher and for the first semester we will be reading in class.” Kakashi went to the bored to write, “Now can anyone guess what book we’ll be reading?”

“How to make goldfish?”

“No Sakura.”

“How to make Ramen?”

“No Naruto.”

“How to make-”

“This isn’t a Cooking class! The book we are going to read is.” He pulled on a rope and a large banner feel from the ceiling.

Sasuke slapped his head, ‘I knew it!’

“Icha Icha Paradise!” Kakashi smiled behind his mask as most of the students sweat dropped, and some cheered. Neji, of course was the loudest one to cheer.

Sakura raised her hand. “Yes Sakura?” Kakashi asked happily.

“What kind of book is this?”

Gaara and Sasuke slid out of their chair, could it be possible that she had no real idea of what this book was about? Of course not, she did not know Kakashi nor his twisted mind that read these kinds of books. Kakashi simply smiled, “Why Sakura, it is a learning book.”

“LIKE HELL!” Sasuke shouted. “Who the Hell said we had to read this book!”

Kakashi looked at his troubling student, “My dear loud student, The Headmaster said himself we should.”

“THAT’S BECAUSE HE WROTE THE DAMN BOOK!”

“That’s right!” With a sudden poof, Jiraiya appeared before the class with a smile. He obviously had forgotten about Sakura’s comment about her dislikes earlier. “Yesterday I was sitting in my office reading a book that made no complete sense at all when I thought ‘Wouldn’t it be great if I could ask the Author what he was thinking when he wrote this book?’ but then of course it would have been a stupid reply since his book had no sex in it at all. I mean who can write a good book and not have any relationship scenes?” Jiraiya continued to talk, mentioning the last part to Kakashi who simply agreed with his favorite author.

Gaara, at this point was slamming his head on the desk for Jiraiya to shut-up, while Sasuke was questioning himself why he even asked Kakashi. Something like this always happens when stupid people surround him.

“And then with a flash of brilliance, I thought ‘Hey! I write books, why shouldn’t they be shown in a classroom full of students wanting to learn about the opposite sex?’”

“WHO SAYS WE WANT TO LEARN!” Sasuke shouted, but was ignored as the class continued to listen to their headmaster babble on and on. Even Sakura was listening to everything he said.

“And that’s why you all are going to read this book, we might even take a field trip to a female who somewhat inspired me to write this.” Jiraiya placed his chin in his hand as he thought about the long blonde, large chest, wife of his. He gave off a perverted laughed as he ran out of the room and into the hallway. Kakashi turned towards the class, a smile on his face as he handed out the copies of Icha Icha Paradise, vol. 1.

“Any questions?”

AAAGGGKKKHHH


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

CHAPTER SIX...LOL STILL!
RECAP:
_“WHO SAYS WE WANT TO LEARN!” Sasuke shouted, but was ignored as the class continued to listen to their headmaster babble on and on. Even Sakura was listening to everything he said.

“And that’s why you all are going to read this book, we might even take a field trip to a female who somewhat inspired me to write this.” Jiraiya placed his chin in his hand as he thought about the long blonde, large chest, wife of his. He gave off a perverted laughed as he ran out of the room and into the hallway. Kakashi turned towards the class, a smile on his face as he handed out the copies of Icha Icha Paradise, vol. 1.

“Any questions?”
_
_________________________________________________________________
First period was over and Gaara and Sasuke were thankful for that. Neji was already on the middle page of the wonderful book they were reading, his eyes glued to every page. The three were waiting for Sakura who was digging through her bag in search of the class schedule paper. When she found it, they were off, the three escorting her to class.

When they finally reached the class, they were surprise to find that they were not in her biology class. Instead, they saw Itachi and his friends. Itachi smiled as he walked over to Sakura and embraced her in a hug. “My dear Sakura, what brings you to this class?”

“I’m in it.” She happily said as she showed him the paper. Itachi nodded reading the paper with delight, “Apparently, you are way smarted then my little brother in biology.” This was true, Sakura may be bad at math or any of her other classes, but when it came to science, chemistry, and forensic studies she was amazing. Itachi smiled at the three standing in the doorway, all had stubborn looks on their faces. Each one saying ‘No, we’re not going to leave Sakura with this pervert!’ He smiled as he closed the door, leaving the three to grumble and slowly walk to their own classes.

Itachi escorted Sakura to a seat next to his own. Deidara, Sasori, and the still drunk Kisame sat around them. She looked around and noticed that she was in an all senior class, though there were a few juniors, not many though. She then looked at Itachi who was staring at her, “Um Itachi, are you a senior?”

Itachi perked up at the question and gave a slight chuckle, “Sadly yes, soon I’ll have to leave you behind and go ahead, towards my future goals. Never to enter back into this school as a senior, but as an adult.”

“That’s beautiful.” Kisame said in his deep, drinking voice as a fake tear rolled down his cheek. Itachi nodded.

Soon the bell rang and the door opened revealing their teacher. His long black swayed down past his shoulders and his pale somewhat creepy skin looked as if he was sick. Around him was a large snake, that Sakura thought for a brief second, gave her a dirty look.

“Hello class, my name is Orochimaru. I will be your Biology teacher.” He sat down behind his desk, as the snake on his shoulder crawled towards the class, making a whole row of boys scream like little girls. On of those ‘Girls’ was Kisame, who for some odd reason thought the snake was a spider. (Does that make him sound manlier?)

Orochimaru chuckled evilly as the snake crawled up the wall, using a pipe to hold itself up. “Alright, this year you will be learning about animals and there behavior.”

“Didn’t we learn that last year?” One of the students asked, making Orochimaru twitch.

“Yeah.” One of the other students answered. “Hey, didn’t we learn it the year before that too?”

“Yep, not to mention all we learned about was stupid snakes-”

Before the student could finish, the large snake hanging from the pipe wrapped around him and dragged him out the class. The whole class was shocked as Orochimaru coughed to get their attention. “Like I said, we will be learning about animals and their behavior. If anyone has a problem with that please raise your hand.” He gave the class a glare scaring them. “I insist.”

Sakura raised her hand, “I do- Ah!” As she was about to speak a hand grabbed her, yanking her out of her seat and onto Itachi’s lap. He then used his other hand to cover her mouth. “Nope, no problem over here. She just loves the idea of only learning about animals! Infact, Goldfish are her favorite food!” He laughed randomly, as she tried to muffle her way out of his lap.

Orochimaru gave him a strange look, then smiled, “Okay, then let’s begin.

Meanwhile, in history class Sarutobi (The third Hokage) sat down behind his desk in front of the class. Half of the class was asleep, while the other’s were somewhat listening to what he was reading. Sasuke was asleep, and Gaara was not far behind him.

“The tale of Konoha and how it got its name is a very long story. Let me begin with a simple Haiku.” The teachers words were very slow, thus the reason why most of his class was asleep. He outstretched every word as if making it sound longer would help.

Neji twitched as he heard the snoring of his friends, ‘This…is…so…BORING!’ He slammed his book shut ‘I can’t take any more of this! Where the hell is Sakura when you need her to strip!’

“Do you have a question Mr. Hyuuga?” The teacher asked, still in a very slow pace.

Neji jumped on his desk; waking up Sasuke who fell out of his seat and Gaara who accidentally slammed his face on the desk, (he was using his arm to prop his head up). He pointed a finger at the teacher.

“WHY THE HELL IS YOUR CLASS SO BORING!”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“I can’t believe you got detention on the first day of school!” Sasuke shouted as he ran with the other towards Sakura’s class.

“You two got it too! You shouldn’t have been sleeping!” Neji huffed as he made a face at Sasuke.

“I wasn’t sleeping.” Gaara corrected him.

“You were about to though.”

The three turned the corner, Neji leading them. He noticed something rather odd and stopped the other two before they could fully turn the corner. He grabbed the back of their shirts and pulled them back around the corner, so Sakura would not see them.

Sasuke coughed because of the sudden choke that his shirt had made around his neck, “What the hell Neji?” Neji put up a hand signaling for then to stop talking; he then looked around the corner. Sasuke and Gaara looked at each other, and then looked around the corner full of curiosity. There eyes widened at the scene talking place in front of the classroom.

Itachi was whispering something in Sakura’s ear that made her giggle; she then kissed his cheek, and nodded. All three watched and glared until they felt a presence behind them.

“Hello boys.”

Sasuke and Neji jumped, as Gaara merely looked around. It was Jiraiya, who else would come at a time like this? He looked over the corner and laughed, “Do you boys know what they are learning?” The three of them looked back around towards the class for any sign of what they were learning.

Jiraiya gave off another perverted laugh, “Animal behavior. Do you know what kind of animal behavior?” All three of them looked back towards Jiraiya. They looked as if they were little boys, to scared to find out the answer, but yet desperately wanting to know. He laughed once more, “Do you want to know?”

They nodded, still frightened to know what the answer was. Sasuke and Neji took deep gulps, as a small sweat started to cross Gaara.

“Then you just have to wait till you’re in that class to find out!” With that, Jiraiya disappeared in a poof of smoke. However, he left behind a note that said, ‘Guess who Sakura’s lab partner is:3 ’

AAAGGGKKKHHH

The next class was math or Algebra, as Sakura called it thinking it made her sound smarter. Either way, it was still the same. They entered the room to find the teacher was already there. The bell rang as the last few people shuffled inside.

“Hello class, I’m Shiranui Genma, your Algebra teacher. For the warm-up, I have a simple question. Can anyone guess the length of this toothpick?” He held the toothpick out to show everyone.

“Um, four inches?”

“HA! I told you I was right! Pay up Kakashi!” Genma shouted and Kakashi appeared in a poof of smoke. He sighed and handed Genma a roll of money.

Sakura looked at him strangely, “Aren’t you supposed to be teaching a class Kakashi?” Kakashi looked at her and frowned from his loss of money, “Sadly yes, but it would seem that my class full of seniors doesn’t need my help in explaining Icha Icha Paradise.”

In Kakashi’s class, full of seniors.

Itachi read the book for the forth time, “Damn! Is there a movie that goes with this?” Jiraiya appeared entered the doorway, “Soon my students, I’m hosting auditions now! Who wants to be the Hot male that gets all the females to have sex with him?”

Itachi stood up and walked next to Jiraiya, “I think that would be the best part for me.” Both Itachi & Jiraiya nodded as if thinking they were geniuses, “I suggest Sakura be one of those females. I also suggest asking Sakura if she knows anyone suited for this part.”

“I’ll do better then that! I’ll ask the Headmistress at her old school!” With that, Jiraiya skipped out the door to go call the famous woman that he knew all too good.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 3, 2007)

This is the best. How about a little NaruSaku?


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

uhhhhhhhh..
no!
ewww
jk
ummm maybe...i think my next fanfic should be about rock lee, gaara, or sasuke and sakura..or hinata and naruto


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

CHAPTER SIX...STIL STILL STILL!LOL
RECAP:
_Itachi read the book for the forth time, “Damn! Is there a movie that goes with this?” Jiraiya appeared entered the doorway, “Soon my students, I’m hosting auditions now! Who wants to be the Hot male that gets all the females to have sex with him?”

Itachi stood up and walked next to Jiraiya, “I think that would be the best part for me.” Both Itachi & Jiraiya nodded as if thinking they were geniuses, “I suggest Sakura be one of those females. I also suggest asking Sakura if she knows anyone suited for this part.”

“I’ll do better then that! I’ll ask the Headmistress at her old school!” With that, Jiraiya skipped out the door to go call the famous woman that he knew all too good.
_
     __________________________________________________________
The last and final class of the day was P.E. As the boys went to dress out they came up with a problem, where was Sakura going to dress? Sure, they wouldn’t mind her undressing in front of them, their eyes and mind would have a field day watching her undress. No, the problem was the eyes of the other males that would be in the locker room also watching her. As they stood in the hallway, outside of the locker room Gai appeared.

“Why Hello all you youths! What would seem to be troubling your mind?” He shouted in an awkward pose.

Gaara and Sasuke glared at him, was it not obvious?

Neji decided to speak for them, “Sakura need a place to change.”

“But of course she does!” Gai smiled.

‘Then why did you ask us!’ Both Sasuke and Gaara thought.

“Let’s see, after everyone is done changing she can go in! And when it’s time to dress back in, she’ll be the first to dress.” Gai patted her on the head as she nodded in approval.

Neji just starred at Gai, as Gaara and Sasuke fumed, they really did not like Gai, he was always to…to…dare they say it ‘Youthful’ for his own good. “What’s going to happen if one of the guys is late to class and they see her undress?” Neji asked still pointlessly glaring at the perky Gai.

“Then she has my permission to kill them for being late!” Gai struck a ‘Hero Pose’ and Sakura cheered, “Wow, this day is getting better and better!”

After many arguments and Gaara saying ‘No!’, they all finally agreed to Gai’s plan. Sakura changed and walked outside where they would be playing. She was met with many male gazes as she walked past them. She was wearing a baggy shirt, and long shorts that were almost like the ones she wore to bed, but longer.

She made her way over to her dear friends, but not before a whistle was heard, which made the three protective people glare and cause the one to whistle to back down like the coward he was.

Gai appeared before the class, “My name is Gai, but you can call me ‘The Youthful Leader!’” Many sweat drops and a growl from Gaara was seen and heard. “Okay then, just call me Gai! Today we are going to play the game of…Da, Da, Da, Daaa Soccer! Let’s pick teams!”

Since there was an uneven amount, some of the students had to sit out this game, including Sakura. She looked at the two teams, only noticing a few she knew. Sasuke, Naruto, Kiba, & Chouji were on team Blue; while Gaara, Neji, Shino, and to their dislike Lee were on team red. The game started and Naruto had the ball. He ran crazily kicking it and laughing as he dodged Lee who tried to take it. He laughed but then stopped as Neji, who took the ball and headed towards the other goal, tripped him. “NO FAIR NEJI!”

Neji turned around and smirked at Naruto, “All’s fair in Love and War!” He then continued running.

“Love and War?” Naruto asked himself as he got up from the ground. He looked at Sakura who was screaming like crazy. “Oh, I get it!”

Sasuke ran after Neji, eyeing every movement so not to miss a step. Neji smirked as he saw Sasuke trying to keep up, “Why are you so desperate Sasuke? You are never going to reach my speed.” Sasuke let out a small laugh and smirk of his own, “I don’t have to. All I have to do is distract you.”

Neji’s face formed a frown, “From what-” Before Neji could finish, he ran into a large body that made him fall to the ground. He looked up to find Chouji eating potatoes chips. Sasuke then took the ball and jolted down the field, “From that!” Neji growled as he got to his feet. “DAMMIT SASUKE!”

“All’s fair in love and War!” Sasuke said mimicking what Neji had said. Neji growled as he cracked his knuckles and let out a few more curse words.

Sasuke laughed as he neared the range he needed to kick the ball in the goal. He lifted his leg to give the ball a mighty kick but was stopped as something grabbed his leg, thus causing him to fall. He looked at what was around his leg. Sand. Just then, Gaara walked up to him smirking, “Sasuke, you stupid fool.” He then kicked the ball away but not before making the sand fly into Sasuke’s face. “Dammit, Gaara you dirty cheater.”

Gaara finally reached the goal and kicked it in, thus ending the game with his team winning. He looked over at Sakura and was surprised to find that she was not watching. He looked over to the person next to her and glared.

Meanwhile, Sakura was having a pleasant conversation with some one she had met recently, but not under good circumstances.

“So how do you like school so far?” Kankurou asked her, he still wore his hood.

“It’s okay. Sasuke helps me out a lot, Neji…that perv…and Gaara-”

“Gaara!” Kankurou cut her off, practically shouting making her jump.

“Y-Yeah, what about him?” Sakura asked calming down from the sudden surprise.

“I’m his older brother.” Kankurou smiled trying to hold his fear of his younger brother inside of him.

“Really? You look…nothing alike. Maybe it’s the make-up.” Sakura stated, mumbling the last part to herself. It was true, Gaara wore eyeliner, but Kankurou wore white powder all over his face. At the moment, the bell rang and Sakura rushed over to the locker room to change before the guys did.

Sasuke and Neji walked over to the door of the locker shrugging from the loss. Sure, Neji was on the winning team, but it meant nothing to him if he was not able to show Sakura that he had made the winning goal. Gaara grumbled as he walked over to his older brother. “Hey, Kankurou.” He called/yelled in an angry tone. Kankurou came over, somewhat shaken up. Usually Gaara would try to ignore him as much as possible, he disliked his brother and sister along with the rest of his family, so why the change?

“Yes Gaara?” Kankurou asked finally reaching where Gaara and his gloomy friend were.

Gaara did his famous stare sending shivers down Kankurou’s spine. “Why were you talking to Sakura?”

“Oh, I met her yesterday. I was just saying hi.” He itched the back of his head, feeling relived that that was all Gaara wanted to know.

Gaara glared harder, “And what is your connection with her?”

Kankurou once again felt those same creepy shivers, “She is only a friend. Calm down Gaara.”

“I am calm!” Gaara said with his hands on Kankurou’s hood collar. “Why the Hell did you distract her from seeing me make that goal.” He shook Kankurou, then Gai signaled for the boys to change out and Kankurou dashed off, running as far away from Gaara as he could.

“DAMMIT KANKUROU! GET YOUR ASS BACK HER AND TELL ME!”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

When school finally ended for the day, everyone was relived. It was around 3:45 so they all walked back to the dorm rooms to change into their normal wear clothes. Sakura looked inside the room for her dear friend Haku; however, all she found was a note.

Dear Sakura,

I have swim team practice soon, so I will not be back anytime soon. Help yourself to all the Goldfish you would like, try not to eat them all. You remember what happened last time.

-Haku

Sakura sighed as she looked around the room; she wanted to play with Haku’s long black hair. Moreover, knowing how nice he was, he probably would have let here. He was a lot like Hinata, always calm, and quite. Sakura paused as she thought about her friend, ‘I wonder where Hinata went to once we got in the car.’ She then realizes something else and searches through her bag containing info on some students that live in the dorm. She came upon Neji’s and looked at his last name. ‘Hyuuga? Wait, isn’t that Hinata’s last name?’ As Sakura read even more about him, a knock at the door awakens her from her thoughts.

“Sakura?”

Sakura turns her head to find Gaara leaning on the doorframe. She smiles as she tries to hide the papers containing Neji’s info. “Yes Gaara?”

He walks over to her and kneels down, so at her height. He leans his face close to hers, making Sakura slightly blush at the close range between them.

“I can’t wait till tomorrow.” And with that, he smirks and stands up. He exits the room leaving a confused Sakura behind.

‘Tomorrow? What the hell’s happening tomorrow?’

“You don’t remember?” Inner Sakura asks, for she remembered every detail.

‘No!’

Gaara only smirked as he lifted her arms above her head, “Isn’t it obvious?” He went to kiss her lips, but stopped as she took in a deep breath, yawning again. “Maybe tomorrow.” Sakura rolled over, he released her arms and she drifted back to sleep. No consciousness of what she had said.

Gaara hugged her waist, once again bringing it close to his body, “Tomorrow it is then. Promise?” He heard Sakura mumble a ‘Yes’ and he decided a few more hours of sleep wouldn’t hurt him. He kissed her neck softly, until sleep consumed him. 

“Oh my God!” Sakura grabs the top of her head remembering what had happened.

“There you go girl!” Inner Sakura shouts as she waves a fist in the air.

“WHY DID I PROMISE GAARA THAT!”
END OF CHAPTER SIX!YAY!


----------



## Fuse (Apr 3, 2007)

Why cant everyone see Naruto and Sakura are made for each other.
*Sakura beats me to a bloody pulp*


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

HEHEHEH TRUE TRUE


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

LAST TIME ON CHAPTER 6...
_Gaara hugged her waist, once again bringing it close to his body, “Tomorrow it is then. Promise?” He heard Sakura mumble a ‘Yes’ and he decided a few more hours of sleep wouldn’t hurt him. He kissed her neck softly, until sleep consumed him. 

“Oh my God!” Sakura grabs the top of her head remembering what had happened.

“There you go girl!” Inner Sakura shouts as she waves a fist in the air.

“WHY DID I PROMISE GAARA THAT!”
_
Chapter 7: Gaara, and his non-forgotten date!
‘W-What did I promise him?’ Sakura shouted to herself.

“That you would fuck-“

“I DIDN’T PROMISE HIM THAT!” She said reassuring her thoughts and her Inner Self.

“Sure you didn’t. Bye Good luck tomorrow. Princess Peach and I are going out for tea! ” And just like magic, Inner Sakura disappeared, leaving a desperate pleading for help Sakura behind.

“Traitor” Sakura muffled to her Inner Self as she grabbed for a bag of Goldfish and began munching away. She looked at the bag of Pizza flavored delights and then at the note Haku had left.

‘Help yourself to all the Goldfish you would like, try not to eat them all.’

“Sorry Haku, but desperate times call for desperate measures!” With that, Sakura ate the whole bag in one bite, threw it behind her on the floor, and then went to the cupboard and pulled out twenty large bags of Goldfish.

Later that night…11:00 p.m.

“Dammit Haku where are you?” Sakura lay across here bed, hand over her stomach as it growled and yelled at her in stomach talk. “This is all Haku’s fault; if he was here he would have stopped me from eating so much, ugh!” With that, Sakura covered her mouth.

The next morning, Neji was going to be the first to come and wake up his lovely Sakura. How did he know this you ask? Well, first he made sure Gaara would not be able to leave his room.

“Heh, Heh, this should keep him in there.” Neji said as he propped up a chair against Gaara’s dorm room. “And just incase…” He, for some random Neji reason glued the door at the top so it would dry and remain together.

And two, Sasuke won’t wake up.

“Heh, Heh, this should keep Sasuke from waking up.” Neji gave an evil ‘Mr. Grinch’ smile as he quietly grabbed all the noisemakers, and clock wakers that bumbled and tumbled at 8:09. He crept out the room with a smile on his face, thinking of what a shame it would be to see Sasuke’s late face. (Okay, I’m gonna stop being Dr. Seuss now, I can’t rhyme).

Thus, with those two out of the way, and no one else willing to risk their life, Neji was free to walk into her room and wake her up.The thing is, even though he told everyone how scary it was to wake her, he wasn’t scared. He had only said those things so they would stay away. The fact is he loves to be beaten up by Sakura. For some reason, it felt good to him, weird.

Anyways, as Neji turned the corned, he noticed something rather odd. Itachi. He was standing at the other end of the hall, and by the look of things Itachi was about to do the same thing he was about to do.

Itachi smiled peacefully as he slowly walked towards the room. Neji did the same, as if nothing was going on, or about to happen. As Itachi caught sight of what Neji was doing, he picked up his pace. Neji did the same, though not for long. The two sprinted towards the door, almost hitting each other as both struggled to open the door pushing each other away.

“What brings you here Neji?” Itachi said as he easily withstood his ground as Neji slightly pushed him.

“Oh nothing P.L. Just trying to…er…wake Sakura up. Yep, just an innocent boy scout here!” Neji smiled.

“Okay then, if you’re a boy scout, I’ll buy a box of cookies from you. What kinds do you have?” Itachi unhanded the doorknob, as did Neji.

Neji made a thinking pose signaling there was life in his brain that was, dare we say it, thinking, “I don’t know. I’ll have to go back to my room and check.”

“You do so then.” Itachi said with a smile as he saluted Neji. Neji nodded and ran off towards his room. “And while you do that, I’ll do some scouting of my own.” He mumbled to himself as he picked the lock and opened the door entering Sakura’s bedroom quarters.

Meanwhile #1

“Dammit, why won’t the door open!” Gaara slammed his body against the door for it to open, but it did not budge. “Dammit.” He cursed one more time, then decided to find another way to transport himself from the room.

He looked around the room, eyeing any and every detail. Was his room really that messy? Clothing was everywhere, books and magazines spread across the floor (including some adult Manga X.X). He then looked at the closed closet, inside it held the one thing that could insure his escape from the horrible room. The Gourd.

Meanwhile #2

Sasuke rolled over in his bed dreaming his now recent dream of the lovely Sakura. “Oh Sakura, is your hair really made from magical cherries? Me? Oh no, I use Garnier. Yes, my hair is naturally shiny…you like shiny things?” Sasuke continued to mumble in his sleep as he rolled over and drooled on his pillow. In the background, his alarm clock was smashed against the wall.

Meanwhile #3

Neji searched his room, inch by inch thinking until something snapped. He growled with anger as he ran back towards Sakura’s room. He slammed open the door to find Itachi lifting the still sleeping, Sakura’s neck, about to bite her. Itachi froze and looked at the flaming Neji, furry surrounding him everywhere.

“Dammit Itachi! Boy Scouts don’t sell cookies! I’m not a girl scout!” Neji said while pointing a finger at the blank Itachi.

Itachi smoothly sighed releasing Sakura and standing up, “You’re right, you sell… pink socks! Right?”

“Damn right we do!” Neji nodded his head at his smartness, and then left the room in search for pink socks to sell.

Itachi rolled his eyes at the ‘Smart’ Neji and then got in the bed next to the drooling Sakura.

Neji walked down the halls, humming as he headed for his room. However, suddenly, there was a large crash as Gaara’s door went flying, sand also going everywhere. Neji coughed from the dust, as he un-sanded himself. He looked towards the direction the crash came from and saw Gaara walking out with the gourd on the ground next to him.

Neji froze as a frown appeared on his face, “Dammit, I forgot about the sand.” He tried mumbling to himself, but it was overheard by Gaara. Gaara used the sand to grab Neji by the shirt collar and lift him up.

“What do you mean you forgot about the sand?” Gaara questioned him, giving him the all too well known death glare.

Neji laughed nervously, “Uh, nothing. Just stating a general comment. Heh, Heh.”

Gaara brought him face to face, giving him an even more serious glare, “Sure, let’s talk somewhere with less witnesses.” Neji gulped as Gaara took a step to drag him into his room to beat the shit out of him. Fortunately, a female scream was heard coming from a certain bedroom.

Gaara and Neji looked at each other as they ran towards the scream. As they entered the room there, eyes widened at the sight.

“Damn, I’m late!” Sasuke ran around his room. Boxers over pants, toothbrush in hair, and shirt inside out.

Neji snickered that his plan of changing the clocks worked. It was his back up plan incase the smashed clocks did not work. Gaara looked at his watch, then back at the female screaming Sasuke.

“It’s only 7:05. School starts at 9:00.”

Sasuke froze in place, and then looked at Neji who was trying so hard not to bust out laughing. Both him and Gaara gave each other glances, and then walked towards Neji who now had tears in his eyes from holding in his laugh.

Sasuke grabbed his collar, “What did you do?”

He chuckled evilly, “I will never tell. Now if you don’t mind, I need to get some pink socks for your brother.” He released himself from Sasuke and walked out the room, but not before turning back and waving at the two, “A boy scout always gets the job done.” With that, he walked out pf the room, proud to be a Boy Scout.

Sasuke stood there with a blank face, “Pink…socks…?”

While Gaara stood there repeating the word ‘moron’ in his head.

5 seconds later

/SLAM/

“HOLY SHIT! I’M NOT A BOY SCOUT!”

Neji said while slamming into the room. Sasuke and Gaara glared at him with a ‘Duh’ attitude. Sasuke went over to the small fridge to get a soda, he threw one to Gaara, and they both started drinking the cheery flavor drink.

Neji gave them confusing looks, did they not no what this meant. They just sat there calmly drinking, not knowing at all what was happening. He decided he should at least see if they cared. Neji took in a deep breath.

“THAT MEANS ITACHI COULD HAVE HIS WAY WITH SAKURA!”

Immediately Sasuke spat out his drink, while Gaara choked on his.

“Wow, I guess you guys really didn’t know.” Neji said while watching Gaara wheeze from the drink. “Yep, Itachi tricked me. I could have sworn you guys knew.”

“HOW THE HELL WOULD WE KNOW!” Sasuke said while strangling his damn friend. Not dope of a friend, nope, Naruto could only take that name.

Neji shrugged, “Just thought you would figure it out.

Sasuke growled at his friends’ stupid ness. After a few more seconds, Gaara recovered from his drinking incident and sprinted out the room, not even leaving a speck of sand from where he stood. No, he wanted to bombard Itachi with loads of bone crushing sand.


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 3, 2007)

Sasuke Killer said:


> Why cant everyone see Naruto and Sakura are made for each other.
> *Sakura beats me to a bloody pulp*



Narrr. great chapters awsome great writing 10/10 again! Wonderful keep continuing. MORE!!! WONDERFUL!


----------



## Fuse (Apr 3, 2007)

Man Neji is stupid.


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah very stupied.... Lol.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

mannn
i wish more people would like read this fanfic 
like i have seen them at the bottom of the screen but they LIKE NEVER COMMENT ME or anything so jacked...
thats why i stopped writing this cuz i thought my story was bad
but THE STORY WILL GO ON!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

still CHAPTER SEVEN!
RECAP:
_“THAT MEANS ITACHI COULD HAVE HIS WAY WITH SAKURA!”

Immediately Sasuke spat out his drink, while Gaara choked on his.

“Wow, I guess you guys really didn’t know.” Neji said while watching Gaara wheeze from the drink. “Yep, Itachi tricked me. I could have sworn you guys knew.”

“HOW THE HELL WOULD WE KNOW!” Sasuke said while strangling his damn friend. Not dope of a friend, nope, Naruto could only take that name.

Neji shrugged, “Just thought you would figure it out.

Sasuke growled at his friends’ stupid ness. After a few more seconds, Gaara recovered from his drinking incident and sprinted out the room, not even leaving a speck of sand from where he stood. No, he wanted to bombard Itachi with loads of bone crushing sand.
_
--________________________________________________________________
Once Neji and Sasuke noticed their missing friend, they dashed out of the room. Neji sped up enough, so that he was one yard behind Gaara. When they reached the door, as Gaara went to turn the knob, it opened by itself.

The three stood back as the door came to a complete open. To their surprise no one was at the door, instead Sakura was standing in her dark bedroom, clutching a pillow and glaring at none other then Itachi.

Itachi smirked as he noticed the three young males. “Hello boys.” He said, still facing Sakura, who was on the other side of the room. The three stared, wonder what could have happened.

Sakura huffed at she walked into the bathroom, slamming the door, and making Neji and Sasuke jump. They reverted their eyes back on Itachi who was smiling stupidly.

Itachi stood up, walking towards the door, “If you excuse me children, I’m going to go take a cold shower now.” With that, he left the room. Gaara and Neji walked into Sakura’s bedroom waiting for her to come out of the bathroom, while Sasuke stood at the doorway, glaring at his older brother.

He really did hate him. As Sasuke went to say something to his older look-a-like, he noticed that Itachi had a big red hand mark on one of his cheeks. He chuckled, “She really can take care of herself.” He quietly said, then walked into the room, closing the door in the process.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

School was about to start as Sakura, Neji, Sasuke, and Gaara walked into their homeroom class. Neji and Gaara still questioned what had happened, though Sasuke knew. Itachi had finally met a girl who wouldn’t just fall into his arms and give him anything he was hoping, like all the others. Sakura was a fighter, not weak at all. She wouldn’t be taken so easily.

Sasuke frowned; this might be difficult for him to get close to her then. If Itachi, one of the most Handsome of Uchiha men, couldn’t get her, did Sasuke even stand a chance? He shook his head, disagreeing with his thought.

Of course he could, he was way better then his brother. Maybe not in skill, nor in looks, he’d even go as far as not even his charm around females, but there was one thing that he did have…shiny hair- Damn! His brother had that too!

Sasuke slammed his head on the desk, trying to think of something he had that Itachi didn’t have something better of.

Gaara looked at Sasuke and shrugged, he looked at Neji who was talking, and making perverted comments to Sakura who slapped him, he shrugged again. He looked at the readers reading the fanfiction and shrugged. (That means you!) Yep, today would be a day full of shrugs. However, tonight it would be great.

A few minutes later, the bell rang and all students reported to their homeroom class, except for the few who would skip. Ten minutes went by and there were only five minutes left in homeroom, there teacher still hadn’t shown up.

One second before the bell, a poof a smoke appeared in the front of the class. Everyone watched as the poof of smoke disappeared revealing…no one.

Instead, Kakashi came walking in through the door, casually reading his book. He walked in front of the class, where the poof of smoke had happened. He looked up, “Ta da. Isn’t it amazing what a poof can accomplish?”

“WAS THERE ANY POINT TO WHAT YOU JUST DID!” Sasuke shouted. Kakashi was one of those teachers he was okay with, yet for some reason he always did stupid and perverted stuff.

Kakashi smiled behind his mask, “Yep, I was showing you the disappointment you, Gaara, and Neji will face when I tell you why you lost at strip poker.”

Sasuke and Gaara froze, ‘H-he……knows about that? How?’

Neji on the other hand was not listening; he continued to make perverted passes at Sakura who yet again slapped his hand.

Kakashi looked at his now silent students, “Sakura’s father is the King of Poker Champion here in Konoha. Her mother at birth was called the Black Jack Princess; however, that was changed when she met her husband, Sakura’s father. Now she is the Black Jack Queen, and her Grandmother was known as The Queen of Cards. It is only reasonable that Sakura would inherit all those traits.” He smiled at his mystified students.

“How do you know all that?” Gaara suspiciously questioned his teacher. Could Kakashi have spied on Sakura?

“I know about everyone’s past. You wouldn’t believe what Sasuke does in the bathroom.”

In an instant, many things happened. Sasuke threw three kunai at Kakashi who dodged them, Gaara spat out and chocked on an invisible drink, Neji fell out of his seat, while Sakura watched a red bird fly and slam into the window.

“WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LYING ABOUT NOW!” Sasuke yelled as he pointed a finger at his soon to be dead teacher.

Kakashi smirked, “I was just about to tell them you shampoo three times instead of two, like the bottle says to.” He looked at his blank yet angry student, “But if you have something you’d like to share about what you do in the bathroom with the class, by all means tell us.” He got out a tape recorder and placed it in front of Sasuke; he then pushed it a little towards Sasuke closing the distant.

Sasuke gritted his teeth, “You…sick…bastard!”

Many dreadful moments later the bell rang dismissing the class. Neji left first from the group to open the door, while Sakura dragged the still trying to kill the teacher student behind her.

“Common Sasuke! Let it go!” Sakura said partially being dragged back towards the smiling teacher.

“Five minutes, give me five minutes with that Smartass teacher!” Sasuke said with a tint of darkness in his voice.

“NO!” With that, Sakura walked away leaving a whimpering Sasuke behind, however in a few seconds he followed her like a good little puppy.

Gaara watched as his moronic friends left the room. He turned towards Kakashi who was smiling at him as if he knew what he was about to ask.

The awkward silence started to irritate Gaara, so he decided to speak.

“Kakashi, when you said you know about everyone’s- forget it.” He took a step to leave but stopped when he heard him speak.

“Don’t worry Gaara, I won’t tell anyone about your past.”

Gaara turned around to look at his teacher, surprise and shock on his face. So his teacher really did know about everyone. He shook his teacher’s words off as he continued for the door leaving his stupid teacher behind.

Kakashi pulled out his book and read with a slight frown hidden behind his mask.

‘He really should get that scar on his back looked at.’

AAAGGGKKKHHH

All four, once again walked toward their first period class. Today was a red day, which meant they head mostly training and studying classes. Yesterday was a blue day, which meant that they had mostly learning and bookwork classes.

“So what do we have this time?” Sakura asked Gaara, who had taken her class sheet due to the fact she lost it several times.

“Taijutsu.”

Sakura froze, stopping her walking. The three boys looked back to see a scared Sakura.

“What’s wrong love?” Neji asked as he poked her forehead.

“I’m horrible at Taijutsu!” Sakura shouted, somewhat scaring Neji who stopped poking the crazy girls head.

“Really? But you always beat us up.” Sasuke asked as he looked at Neji who was hiding behind Gaara.

Sakura glared at Sasuke, “Have you guys ever fought back?”

All three gave off a light crimson blush. Of course, they were thinking perverted thoughts. Such as, ‘Wow, wouldn’t it be wonderful to pin Sakura down (Neji thoughts)’ ‘Let see, getting Sakura in seductive positions…Alright! (Sasuke thoughts)’ ‘I wonder if I could get Sakura on the bed using Taijutsu…nah, just pick her up again. (Gaara’s random perverted thoughts)’

As the three continued to make thinking positions, thinking their dirty thoughts, they did not notice that Sakura had already left.

A few minutes later, the late bell rang and the three moronic idiots sprinted to class.


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 3, 2007)

Dreamyazn1221 said:


> still CHAPTER SEVEN!
> RECAP:
> _?THAT MEANS ITACHI COULD HAVE HIS WAY WITH SAKURA!?
> 
> ...



I rekon your story is gold and i love it and at least you have people repling to your story i only have you and one other person.....


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER SEVEN YAY!
RECAP:
_As the three continued to make thinking positions, thinking their dirty thoughts, they did not notice that Sakura had already left.

A few minutes later, the late bell rang and the three moronic idiots sprinted to class._
In Taijutsu Class

“Hello wonderful students, yes I am once again here to teach you the wonderful arts you seek in this beautiful place we call school!”

“WHY THE HELL ARE YOU TEACHING THIS CLASS TOO!” Sasuke and Gaara both shouted in unison, growling madly with anger.

“Why thank you both!” Gai said as he smiled at both angry students.

“For…what?” Sasuke said less angry and more worried. Both Gaara and he leaned close to hear Gai’s scary words.

“For being concerned that the school was putting to many classes up for me to teach! Don’t worry my wonderful students! I know you all care about me deeply, but please try not to let it distract you from the youthfulness that inspires me to exceed the regular school limit of teaching classes!”

“WE DON’T CARE ABOUT YOU!” A huffing angry Gaara shouted. “…AND THAT DIDN’T MAKE ANY SENSE!”

Gai smiled then walked in front of the class, “Alright class, today we have one of our most prized students teaching you today. He’s doing it for extra credit so be nice.”

“Like hell.” Sasuke and Gaara muffled just so they could disagree.

Neji looked around the class, “So where the hell is this student.”

Suddenly a large poof was seen in front of the class, along with white power making the whole class sneeze, except for Gaara, he doesn’t sneeze…does he?

When the smoke cleared, a tall person stood in front of them. He had medium sized length white hair, which had the front right part tied together. Two crimson colored dots painted above the corner of each eye. He looked at the class, a serious expression on his face.

“My name is Kaguya Kimimaro. I-”

“OH MY GOD! HE’S SO HOT!”

The whole class turned towards Sakura. She was standing up with her hands grasped together in a ‘Love eye pose’ as I call it. Gaara looked at her; the expression on her face angered him as he turned back towards the white haired man.

Kimimaro stares, non-expressional as Sakura continues to act as Ino would, except without all the annoyance of her smooching hair.

“Like I was saying, I will be teaching your class for this whole semester.”

Sasuke huffed; he also had noticed Sakura’s reaction. I mean who couldn’t. She had screamed loud enough for the whole class (and many others) to hear. “Then why is large brows here?”

“That’s a good question.” Kimimaro responded, “Why are you here?” He looked at Gai; well more liked glared at Gai making Gai jump a little.

Gai built up the courage, “To supervise you while you teach the class.” He put thumbs up but instantly shot it back down when Kimimaro glared at him.

Gai shuddered, ‘Such demon like eyes.’ “Alright well BYE!” And with that, Gai disappeared in thin air.

Kimimaro turned back towards the class with sharp eyes; making most of the boys in the front seat wish they were further away. “Today you all are going to spar against me to test your skills.”

“HA!”

The class turned towards Sasuke thinking he had laughed. He pointed to his left where a smirking Neji lent against the wall.

“I bet I could beat you in one turn.” Neji said smirking and looking down in an ‘I’m better then you pose’ that he had taken from Sasuke.

“GASP!” Most of the whole class gasped, somewhat scaring Neji.

Neji looked at them, “…o…k…”

“Hyuuga Neji.”

Neji looked at Kimimaro, who still had no expression.

“I’m surprised you even dare to show your face around me. After that big lost you had in the final match.” Kimimaro smirked as Neji growled a little.

Sakura looked at Neji, somewhat worried, “Do you know him Neji?” The concerned Sakura asks.

“I-” Neji goes to say, but is cut off by the white haired new-teacher.

“Neji and I spared against each other in the finals of the National Taijutsu Championship. Obviously by the look on his face you could tell who the winner was.” Kimimaro evilly smiled as Neji growled with anger.

“You cheated! I know you did.” Neji pointed a finger at the accused. “I just can’t prove it.”

“Prove it now then; you can be the first to go against me…” Kimimaro said taking a step towards the door to fight- er, I mean spar, yes a ‘learning experience spar’ nothing like a hateful fight, just testing abilities.(Gaara-liar)

Neji looked a little surprised; he’d never think he’d be able to go against his most accomplished rival again.

“Or do you want the class to ‘weaken’ me up a bit?” Kimimaro smirked as Neji raced out the door, towards the outside field. Kimimaro followed and the two raced off leaving a dusty class behind.

Sasuke sighed annoyingly, “I guess we better walk to the field before one of them kills themselves.” He brushed through his hair with his hand.

“Sure.” Gaara smirked making Sasuke question him. “I get to take Sakura though.” With that, sand started to surround both Him and Sakura. Sakura gave off a slight surprised yell as the sand brought her closer to Gaara. He hugged her waist making her blush, while looking at a flaming angry Sasuke.

“See ya.” Gaara said with another smirk as the sand engulfed him and Sakura, making them both disappear.

“Dammit, Gaara you damn cheater!” Sasuke said speeding off towards the field in an effort to beat Gaara there.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

STILL CHAPPIE SEVEN!
_Sasuke sighed annoyingly, “I guess we better walk to the field before one of them kills themselves.” He brushed through his hair with his hand.

“Sure.” Gaara smirked making Sasuke question him. “I get to take Sakura though.” With that, sand started to surround both Him and Sakura. Sakura gave off a slight surprised yell as the sand brought her closer to Gaara. He hugged her waist making her blush, while looking at a flaming angry Sasuke.

“See ya.” Gaara said with another smirk as the sand engulfed him and Sakura, making them both disappear.

“Dammit, Gaara you damn cheater!” Sasuke said speeding off towards the field in an effort to beat Gaara there.
_
_________________________________________________________________
Gaara placed Sakura gently on the ground after both arrived at the field. No one else was in sight.

“How are you able to control sand?” Sakura asked as she chased the sand floating back towards the gourd.

Gaara chuckled watching Sakura chase the subtenants he was controlling, “I have a demon inside me.”

“Need an Exorcist?” Sakura asked holding up a cross and a bottle of Holy water.

Gaara looked at her weirdly, “Er- not that kind of demon. This demon lives inside me, I guess in a way it has become me.” He sat down on the bench that was placed conveniently to the side of the field. At this point, the person would run off or scream. He closed his eyes at all the other time he had revealed his true self to them.

“Oh well.” Sakura said practically jumping into the seat next to him. “That just makes you hotter!” She smiled at the surprised Gaara.

Gaara stood up and Sakura followed his actions, as she did a tight grip formed around her.

“Thank you.” Gaara said as he hugged her, surprising Sakura a little. He didn’t seem like the type to hug, or the type to say thank you.

“Your welcome…I guess. Um, by the way, what I said last night, or morning whichever-”

“Oh yes that.” Gaara said smirking as he un-hugged her and made an evil thinking pose.

“Yeah, well I’m not ready to have sex!” Sakura said shaking her hands in front of her, though stopping when she heard Gaara laugh. She looked at him strangely, “What’s so funny?”

He rubbed his eyes looking back towards Sakura, “I wasn’t planning to have sex with you. I was just going to take you out for a date.”

Sakura’s face at his time was blank, not knowing what to say. ‘I nearly pulled my hair out stressing over this!’ She shouted on the inside.

“But if you’d like to, we can.”

“Dammit Gaara! You pervert! You’re just as bad as Neji and Itachi!”

Sakura went to give him a ‘Friendly punch’ when a large crash was heard from the other side of the field. The two ran over to see nothing but a large amount of dirt in the air blocking there few. As the dirt started to clear Sakura saw a figure image from it.

“I told you I would win.”

Sakura looked harder to find Neji, lying on the ground, badly beaten up. Kimimaro was standing a few feet in front of him with only a few bruises.

“Neji!” Sakura yelled running over to aid her friend. He was not just beaten up, many of his bones were broken, Kimimaro practically slaughtered him from the inside out. She growled with anger standing up and facing Kimimaro.

“I’ll challenge you!” Sakura shouted making a fighting stance.

Kimimaro laughed, “For what? Revenge? Class is practically over, maybe another time.” He took a step away.

“Then on Friday!”

He turned towards her, “Fine, if you are that desperate to lose.” With that, Kimimaro disappeared in a flash just as Sasuke came running into the picture practically lifting Sakura off the ground, though not really.

“Sakura are you okay, did he harm you?” The brave, daring Sasuke said.

“I’m fine, Kimimaro ran at the sight of my awesomeness! Hell yeah!” Sakura yelled throwing on fist in the air.

“…Kimimaro? I was talking about Gaara.”

“Jackass.” (We all know who said that /cough/Gaara/cough).

“But what’s happening with Kimimaro?” Sasuke asked a little on the concerned side.

“Well, it just so happens our Princess here is going to fight Neji.” Gaara said in an ‘I know everything voice’. “Way to show up at the end!” He gave a fake smile towards Sasuke.

“Jackass.” (Okay, we all know who did that cough/Sasuke/cough)

“I won’t let her.”

Sasuke, Sakura, and Gaara turned their heads to find Neji struggling to stand up. He made his way past them, stopping just a little to be able to speak, “Kimimaro would beat you in an instant. You said it yourself that you weren’t any good at Taijutsu.” With that, Neji continued walked towards the dormitory, all three staring at his back.

After a few minutes of silence, the bell rang and Gaara, Sakura, and Sasuke headed towards their next class, not wanting to bother the angry Neji.

Sakura had wanted to at least visit Neji, to see if he was okay, but Sasuke and Gaara insisted no to. Neji did not like to lose, especially at something he was most talented at. It hurt his pride that he had once again lost to his rival.

Neji decided to skip the rest of his classes, not feeling like going. He sat on his bed, bandaging his arm, a piece of the wrapping held in his mouth.

“Dammit.”

He said while kicking the first aid box.

“I think you’ve gotten weaker Neji.” Kimimaro said kicking Neji, the final blow knocking him to the ground. He walked over to Neji’s weak body, “Maybe it’s that girl, should I take care of her. Maybe if she’s gone you would be a better adversary.” He kicked Neji’s arm lightly. “Then again, maybe not.” 

Neji laid his head in his hands, “I can’t let him hurt Sakura. I won’t allow it.”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There you go! Okay now first, I probably won’t be updating for a loooonnnnngg time, cause KINGDOM HEARTS 2 IS OUT! YAYS! Sorry, I love Kingdom Hearts so…kill me with Goldfish if you want. If I do update, it may be a short chapter...sorry for future note.

Oh yeah, I love Kimimaro so yes, he is now in the story! I thin this is the most serious chapter; I tried to add some humor. I love everyone who reviews! So…DO IT!

Gaara: Gee, threaten them why don’t you.

Me: …I did… 
Gaara: Shut up moron.

Read and Review! Bai-Bai! & XX (Signature)


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 3, 2007)

THATS THE END OF CHAPTER SEVEN!
yes it may be gross a little but this is like a teen rated fiction!so hah!
my bro decided this!


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 4, 2007)

MORE WONDERFUL CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT CHAPTER!!!!!! You are a great writer wait AWSOME WRITER!!!


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 4, 2007)

Sakura is having some awsome days having all those guys kissing her


----------



## Mr. King (Apr 4, 2007)

Very good. I just finished reading all of it and Ill be waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 4, 2007)

chapter eight-Controlling the Wild!
/Sakura’s POV/

I skipped towards my used to be dorm room, which is now Neji and Sasuke’s. Accompanying me was Gaara and Sasuke. We…okay mostly I decided to visit Neji since school was finished for today. Yes a surprise, me skipping a chance to eat a wonderful well-balanced meal of Goldfish in my own dorm room, but he is worth it.

If you’re wondering why the two hot males beside me are here, it’s the same reason as before. They told me, ‘A losing Neji isn’t a happy Neji’ and then made me promise not to visit him by myself for a while. As if I care though, nothing can be more scarier then Ino on spring-cleaning day. I shudder to think of what actually happened to those dust bunnies, poor little things.

As we turned the corner, I looked at Gaara to see him with a smirk aimed towards me.

“What?” I asked questionably.

He merely chuckled in his evil way and looked forward again closing his eyes. “Nothing, just thinking about what our date is going to be like.”

“What date?” Sasuke broke in just as I was about to smack Gaara for thinking his perverted thoughts or, ahem, dreams.

Gaara looked at Sasuke with amusement, yep, he knew long ago that Sasuke was the jealous type, “The date Sakura promised me last night.”

“Dammit Gaara, I told you that I said it in the morning!” I shouted correcting him on his judgment of time.

“I see.” Was all Sasuke said.

After a few seconds of the two giving each other glares from above my head (in this Sakura is shorter then all the guys), Sasuke decided to separate me from Gaara, by moving in between us. Gaara growled as Sasuke gave him a sly smile.

“Until then, I suggest you keep away from her.” He smirked.

“Or what?” Gaara asked stopping. Sasuke mimicked him while I, the ever so unnoticing one, continued walking towards the room somewhat chasing the yellow butterfly that had given me a dirty look earlier. (End Sakura pov.)

“Come on Gaara, do you really want me to answer that?” Sasuke said ruffling his perfect black hair.

He smirked towards Sasuke imitating the same gesture, “What? Is the Big Uchiha Boy all grown up and ready to challenge the desert demon?”

“Desert demon? I thought I was challenging the Sandbox demon.”

“That’s it pretty boy!” Gaara shouted as he moved towards Sasuke ready to fight. Both went to attack each other but stopped when they heard a scream coming from Neji’s room.

“Sakura?” They both said in unison, and then dashed towards the room, only to be surprised at what they saw.

Sasuke tried hard not to laugh, while Gaara turned and covered his mouth with his hand as an attempt not to laugh.

“N-Neji what did you do?” Sasuke asked as he coughed to let out a laugh.

Neji crossed his arms, still sitting on the bed. “This is going to keep her out of trouble.” With that, he slammed his hand on a large white laundry basket. Underneath the basket was a growling, angry Sakura who sat with legs and arms crossed on the ground. On top of the basket was a large bowl of Goldfish.

Gaara turned back around with a straight face, “Can’t she just lift the basket?”

“That’s the smart part!” Neji said as he grabbed a handful of Goldfish from the bowl. “She won’t risk the chance of spilling the Goldfish! Aren’t I a Genius?” He let out an evil laugh then took a few more scoops of Goldfish.

“If you’re such a genius, then why are you eating all the Goldfish?” Sasuke asked at the idiotic Neji.

Neji froze as he looked at the bowl with now only one Goldfish left in it. In a blink of an eye, he ran to the cabinet grabbed the Goldfish, then poured it into the bowl, and sat back down laughing as if nothing had happened. “What were you saying Sasuke?” a dumb smile on his face.

“Dammit Sasuke! You just had to say something!” Sakura yelled from her position on the ground. He walked over to the ‘cage’ and poked her through the hole. He went to poke her again but yanked his finger away from the cage as she went to bite it.

“She almost bit me!” Sasuke yelled as he pointed to Sakura who pretended she was asleep.

“Moron, you just have to know how to calm her.” Gaara said walking over to the basket of doom. Sasuke muffled a, “And you know how?” but he ignored him.

Neji watched with amusement, it was just like animal planet! .

Gaara grabbed a handful of Goldfish, then placed in front of Sakura. Sakura jumped up, or as best, she could without shaking the basket. “Gaara you shouldn’t have!” she shouted munching down the Goldfish like a cat. When she was done she looked up at Gaara, then with a smile she tackled him to the ground making the basket (and Goldfish) fly into the air.

“I’M NOT A DAMN ANIMAL!” She shouted trying to bite his hand.

“Like Hell you aren’t!” he grabbed both her wrist to try to calm her, however she just tried harder.

“This is bad.” Sasuke said noticing her anger.

Neji jumped off the bed and ran towards the phone, “Don’t worry I’ll call animal control!”

“NEJI!” Sakura yelled as she moved towards him though was stopped by Gaara and Sasuke holding her back. “Hurry Neji!” Sasuke yelled being elbowed in the face.

Meanwhile with Neji on the phone.

Ring, Ring, Ring

------

“Hello, we have a problem with a certain wildcat.”

-----

“Sure, we’ll be right over! Thank you!”

He got off the phone and turned around to see Sasuke nearly knocked out, and Gaara really pissed off. “They said bring her over.”

Sasuke nodded, “Now all we need is something to calm her until we get there.”

The three looked at each other, nodded, then Neji ran out the room.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

In the library, Haku sat holding his book in one hand. Ever since he joined the swim team, it had somehow made him happier. He was used to no one noticing him but now, it seemed like everyone did. Of course, he only meant everyone on the swim team. They were all nice to him, especially one in particular who he admired.

Anyways, getting back to his book on the ocean, he looked up to find Neji starring at him dead in the face. “AH!” Haku screamed falling off his chair. “You scared me Neji! What do you want?” he asked itching the back of his head.

“No time to explain!” Neji said grabbing his arm and dragging him out of the library.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

He slammed into the door, “Got him!”

Gaara nodded, “Now all we need is a ri-”

“A ride?”

With a sudden poof of smoke a certain educator of the school appeared, jingling his car keys. “I have a van.” All others, including the scared Haku frowned.

Minutes later, everyone sat in the car. Sakura was playing with Haku’s hair, who was still wondering the reason why he was here. Gaara sat next to her amused at how childish she was acting. Neji sat in the second row, listening to Jiraiya talk about the next issue of his book. Sasuke had his head out the window trying to tone out the noise of the person sitting in the passenger seat. Kakashi, who by strange circumstances found his way in the vehicle, was singing ‘The wheels on the bus go round n' round’.

Sasuke growled as Kakashi started to sing in his direction.

“WE’RE RIDING IN A VAN NOT A DAMN BUS!”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

When they finally reached the destination Sasuke and Gaara dragged Sakura up the stairs; while Neji pulled Haku away from the screaming girls who wanted to meet him.

“Dammit Haku, why are all the girls after you?” Neji asked him still running from the mob scene behind them. Haku was one of few who could actually keep up with Neji’s speed, if not go faster then him.

Haku sighed, “I’m not sure.”

As the males came to a stop, they


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 4, 2007)

(chapter eighht stil...)
As the males came to a stop, they banged on a door, which opened in a matter a few seconds. They jumped in, each one falling to the floor, except for Gaara who was smart enough to walk in last.

“Wow, you boys do make an entrance.”

Sakura looked up from her position under Sasuke on the floor, “I-Ino?” She jumped up off the floor, making Sasuke slam his head on the ground. “What the Hell!”

Ino smiled evilly, “They said you went psycho, so I told them to bring you over.” She patted Sakura on the head, “To bad they don’t know how psycho you can be!”

Sakura nodded in agreement, and both her and Ino laughed evil scaring the boys. After a five-minute evil laugh, Ino looked over at the boys to notice a raven-haired male.

“Hello hotty!” She said making her way over to him.

Sasuke went stiff, then relaxed crossing his arms in the bad boy pose, “Hello-”

“Not you!” Ino pushed Sasuke aside to reveal Haku who was standing behind him looking around the room.

Sasuke fell to the ground in shame. Neji and Gaara snickered, “Haha, loser.” Neji poked him.

Ino smiled at her new ‘Prey’, “Hello there.” She gave him a seductive smile that made most guys fall to there knees and beg.

Haku turned towards her and smiled like a kid, “Hi!” With that, he walked over to the window, completely ignoring the now mad Ino.

“This reminds me.” Sakura said putting a finger on her lips, “I should talk to Tsunade. She’ll help me train for my match!” Without a second to spare, she ran towards the door, however bumped into Neji who now stood blocking the doorway, “Um, Neji?”

He glared at her, “I told you, you’re not fighting in that match.”

“Aw come on! You never let me do anything!” Sakura whined, while Ino gave a strange look. ‘You’ve only known him for four days...” she thought giving them strange looks that they ignored.

Neji crossed his arms, disagreeing with her statement, “That’s not true Sakura, I have let you done plenty of things.”

“Like what?”

“I’ve let you kiss me.” He smirked while leaning towards the somewhat blushing Sakura.

“I-I had no choice! You grabbed my head!” She yelled pointing an accusing finger at him.

“Sure Sakura, sure.

Sakura growled at the mean Neji but then crossed her arms, there was no way Neji was going to stop her. Not the almighty Goldfish Queen. “Anyways I guess I’ll need someone else to go with me for target practice-”

“DID YOU NOT JUST HEAR WHAT I SAID!” Neji shouted, though Sakura ignored. Finally, he gave up, he’ll just lock her in the bathroom the day of the fight, no point in giving up a one-on-one training practice with her, especially if it involved targets.

“I’ll do it...” All three male said at the same time, however they quickly gave each other glares, “No, I will…STOP MIMICKING ME!” As the three continued, using each other’s words Sakura and Ino gave them strange looks, laughing as well.

“Sakura, why don’t you take…um…Haku. He seems like a good sparring partner!” Ino said shoving Sakura out the door.

Sakura, being pushed, “Alright then, can you take care of these guys, and try not to attack any of them. You know how pigs sometimes attack at random.”

“GET OUT!” Ino yelled as Sakura grabbed Haku’s arm and jolted down the hall afraid of her friend. Haku, still a little scared of all the craziness.

“Sakura!” Sasuke and Neji yelled as they went to run into the hall, however, Ino grabbed the arms and yanked them back in causing them to choke while Gaara watched.

“What the hell was that for?” Sasuke yelled rubbing his neck. Him and Neji stood up waiting for an answer.

“You guys like her!”

All three froze, a light blush on there face (except for Gaara who had a really light blush).

“O-Of course not!” They said in unison, once again looking at each other, “STOP IT! If you repeat me one more time, I will kill you! ER. I-”

“SHUT-UP!” Ino yelled at the top of her lungs, getting the attention of all the now scared males. “If I have to separate you into little corners I will! God, you all act like children.” She shook her head, then opened her hearts shaped eyes and put her hands on her cheek (the anime style love pose). “It must be love, if all you can do is say each other’s words. You poor boys are stricken with self-doubt and unsure if she’ll return your feelings!”

She looked at the three males, even more scared and somewhat freaked out about her personality switch. They backed up into a corned across the room and huddled together so that she, as in the weirdo, would not hear them.

“She’s crazy!” Neji whispered as loud as he could while trying to hide from her.

“Really?” Sasuke asked sarcastically.

“Yes Sasuke, did you not just see her personality switch?” Neji responded back, de-hiding himself from Sasuke.

“It’s called sarcasm idiot.”

“Yes, it may be, but what does it have to do with this conversation?”

“…never mind.”

“If you two are done with your little love affair, I’d like to get down to business.” Gaara said with a straight face, as Neji gave him a look, and Sasuke flipped him off.

“It’s called a hidden love affair moron.”

Now strange looks were being given to Neji, however they were gone in a mere matter of seconds as Ino walked right towards them.

“Look morons, I know you like her! I won’t tell her…as long as I get something.” Ino said creating an evil smile as she said the last part.

“What do you want?” Sasuke asked taking out his wallet.

“Oh not money…something else.”

The three looked at each other, unsure of what she wanted.

Ino sighed, “I want to help get her together with one of you and I also want to be told about everything that happens, Sakura is a very dear Best Friend to me. I really do care.” Ino crossed her arms as angel wings and a mysterious shinning light appeared above her.

“You’re just nosey.”


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 4, 2007)

Can i ask why sakura are eating goldfish??? CONTINUE!!!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 5, 2007)

CHAPTER EIGHT STILL
YAY!
RECAP:
_The three looked at each other, unsure of what she wanted.

Ino sighed, “I want to help get her together with one of you and I also want to be told about everything that happens, Sakura is a very dear Best Friend to me. I really do care.” Ino crossed her arms as angel wings and a mysterious shinning light appeared above her.

“You’re just nosey.”
_
The wings disappeared and flames blocked out the bright shinning light behind her, “That’s true. So here is how it’s gonna go! I will ask Sakura whom she likes. By the looks of things…and the stories I’ve heard…she pretty much like all three of you.”

“What about Itachi?” Gaara asked, though in a not concerned voice.

Ino tilted her head, “Itachi?”

“He looks like an older version of Sasuke.” Neji said trying to use his hand to show how taller Itachi was, compared to Sasuke. Sasuke glared at him, he really did not like being compared to his older brother, even if he did look like him.

Ino jumped in place excitedly, “You mean that really hot one! I’m not sure if she likes him…probably though…he was hot!

“That doesn’t help us.” Gaara said, getting a little annoyed at the jumping girl who continued thinking of Itachi.

She let out an irritated sigh and put her hands on her hips, a common pose she usually did, “Fine, we’ll look at the graph!” She went to the closet and pulled out a huge graph chart. At the bottom, there was a picture of Itachi, Sasuke, Neji, and Gaara. To the side were numbers.

“Um, when did you make this?” He asked, kind of creped out as to how she got a picture of him.

“The day she gave me the picture of you guys playing strip poker! Invite me for the next game!” She said winking as the boys shuddered at the thought of being almost naked in front of two girls. If Sakura had known Ino that long, she had to of taught her some poker, and that would mean the girls had double the chance to see them fully naked.

“How does the chart work anyway?” Neji asked sitting on the bed, Sasuke and Gaara followed while Ino placed the chart on the wall. She got out a laser pointer and pointed it at the chart.

“It’s very simple, Sasuke, how many times has she kissed you? And by that I don’t mean, how many times you kissed her that would be you that did that, not her.” Ino folded her arms, telling all three to tell the truth.

“One time. In the hallway.” Sasuke smirked as he saw the faces of his friends. Ino nodded and wrote the number on the graph where his name was. (Um, don’t know how to explain the graph better.)

She turned towards Gaara, “And you?”

As he went to speak, he stopped. She never kissed him. Sure, he had kissed her but, as Ino said, that’s different. “She hasn’t kissed me.” H e looked down, though not ashamed. Just very confused as to why.

Ino gave him a sympathetic look, though stopped when he glared at her, he didn’t need sympathy.

“Anyways, how about you Neji-”

“I wanna go last!” Neji cut her off, halfway yelling in the process.

Ino looked at him, a little surprised because of his excitement, “Er, okay. Now, how many times has she kissed Itachi?”

“Once.” All three said in unison. Oh yes, they remember that fateful day when they ran to her biology class. They still didn’t know the reason as to why she kissed him, but sure enough, they would find out. She wrote that down as well.

“Alright, last but not least, Neji?” She said turning towards him.

His hand rested on his chin as he smiled. “Ah, let’s see. How many times?”

Sasuke glared at him, “Just say it already!”

Neji nodded, “THREE!” He yelled holding out the amount on his fingers, as Sesame Street numbers appeared above his head.

“That she kissed you?” Ino reminded him.

He sighed, “Alright then, none. But I have had the most kisses!”

“Whatever.” She said as she started to write on the board once again. “Okay, men. Check back in a week, I’d like to see how things are progressing!”

‘…she sounds like a doctor…’ all three thought.

AAAGGGKKKHHH (meanwhile)

“Haku, where have you been lately?” Sakura asked as her and Haku continued to walk towards Tsunade’s House, located on the campus.

He looked at her and blushed a little (kawaii!). “Um, nowhere. It’s just that swim practice goes on really late, so I just stay in one of the member’s dorm. There dorm is much closer to the pool then ours is.”

“Okay.” She said as she continued walking. Haku slowed down his walking, though kept with the same pace as her.

“Do you like him?”

/BAM/

With Sakura’s words, Haku tripped and fell. What did he trip over you ask? It…was…air! She looked at him, and couldn’t help but giggle.

“O-Of course not!” He tried to reassure her as he lifted himself up off the ground, a little more blushing.

“Sure.” Sakura sarcastically said, still somewhat laughing as she took off running.

“Sakura!” Haku said standing up, jolting towards a random direction. “Sakura, you’ve got to believe me!” He pleaded while chasing after her.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

A few minutes after their chase, Sakura managed to find Tsunade, but to her surprise, she also found a half-beaten Kakashi and an almost about to be beaten Jiraiya.

“Now Hunny, remember…we love you!” Jiraiya pleaded as he hid behind a tree.

“Don’t Hunny me, you…you Horny Toad!” Tsunade angrily growled louder as she punched the tree making it crack. Jiraiya screamed as he hid behind Sakura and Haku.

“Haku, Sakura protect your headmaster!” Jiraiya said in a scared, yet laughing tone.

“Why? What did you do?” Sakura asked, though not really concerned about him. She was more interested in how he got Tsunade so worked up.

Tsunade glared at him, “He wanted me to have a threesome with him and Kakashi.”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 5, 2007)

CHAPTER EIGHT STILL
YAY!
RECAP:
_“Haku, Sakura protect your headmaster!” Jiraiya said in a scared, yet laughing tone.

“Why? What did you do?” Sakura asked, though not really concerned about him. She was more interested in how he got Tsunade so worked up.

Tsunade glared at him, “He wanted me to have a threesome with him and Kakashi.”
_
“Oh, that’s all.” She said as she moved aside revealing Jiraiya to his wife.

He squealed as he his behind Haku, “Sweety look at this innocent face.” He pushed Haku towards her and Tsunade lowered her fist, unsure about what to do. She looked at Haku as he smiled bravely to the scary woman. It was then that Tsunade fell in love with how adorable Haku was.

“Oh my! You are sooo cute!” She said hugging the boy as if he were five years old. “I wish I had a son like you!” Sakura backed away from the psycho woman, as Haku laughed awkwardly.

“Sakura…help me.” He mumbled towards her in between fake laughs.

“You’re on your own.” She mumbled also fake laughing.

Tsunade dragged Haku over to the now calm Jiraiya, “Can we keep him?” she asked him as she hugged Haku tighter.

Jiraiya sighed, “Alas, my love has fallen for another man. So much to the point she wants to take him home…maybe even fall deeply in love to the point where she can’t decide to stay with her true husband, passed down from old legends.” (That’s true, Jiraiya and Tsunade were married in an old legend. Not the Naruto characters though.)

“You’re thinking of another book to write aren’t you?” Kakashi bounced up, all injuries somehow healed. Yes, the magic of Icha Icha Paradise can do that.

“Yep!”

“Whatcha’ gonna call it?”

“Icha Icha Drama!”

“Really?”

“Yes!”

As the two continued to babble, Tsunade growled with anger as she strangled Haku, though not meaning to of course.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

After many long hours at the all female school, everyone finally returned to the all male school. All except Haku, who was forced, by order of all the girls (including Tsunade) that went their, to stay. Jiraiya agreed, but only if Tsunade would keep their newly made promise.

“And that’s how Haku was forced to stay against his will at the girls’ school!” Sakura said towards the readers (yes you!)

Sasuke turned around towards her; she was sitting in the back by herself, “Who are you talking to?”

“Um…Look! A chicken!” She shouted pointing a finger in a random direction in the car.

“…okay…” the non-believing Sasuke mumbled.

When the car stopped, Sakura jumped out and ran towards the entrance gates. The sun was still shining brightly and it was only 6:00 o’clock. She turned around to and looked at her three puppies. All three were deep in thought, little did she know they were actually thinking about the ‘Love Chart’ as Ino had called it.

“Let’s do something!” She stated, catching the attention of all three.

“Like what?” Neji asked in his perverted tone; with a wide smirk appearing.

“Nothing like your thinking.”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Okay sorry if this chapter wasn’t so good. The next chapter well be better; withvery, very much romance between Sakura and the three guys, not to mention all of the get slapped.Can you guess the game? If so, the next chapter is dedicated to you and I’ll send you a preview of the next chapter of why they got slapped! (whoa!) 
Gaara: Now ask yourself, does anyone really want that?

Me: I hope so.

I’ll give you three hints. 1.) It’s something you play in the dark, but is mostly played in the light. 2.) Not a board game nor any game you have to throw something. (Completely dark). 3.) Something you played when you were little.

Write it in a review, email, or private message me through login, whatever you want! And remember to review no matter what!


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 6, 2007)

hum.... Is it murder in the dark, as it's in the dark it's not a boards game and i played it when i was young.... GREAT more!
PS. i have updated my fan fic


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice ill read it


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 7, 2007)

WHen are you gona put up the next chapter? I can't wait!


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 9, 2007)

When are you gona put up the next chapter?


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 9, 2007)

this is the most awesomest fanfic i have ever read. *bows to dreamyazn1221* You have a gift


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 9, 2007)

OMG SORRY!~well geuss what!?i have three new chapters!thats why i havent been posting i have been working very hard on it...lol


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 9, 2007)

LAST TIME ON CHAPTER EIGHT...
_“Um…Look! A chicken!” She shouted pointing a finger in a random direction in the car.

“…okay…” the non-believing Sasuke mumbled.

When the car stopped, Sakura jumped out and ran towards the entrance gates. The sun was still shining brightly and it was only 6:00 o’clock. She turned around to and looked at her three puppies. All three were deep in thought, little did she know they were actually thinking about the ‘Love Chart’ as Ino had called it.

“Let’s do something!” She stated, catching the attention of all three.

“Like what?” Neji asked in his perverted tone; with a wide smirk appearing.

“Nothing like your thinking.”

_
CHAPTER NINE-1 LUCKY GUY AND THREE SLAPPED GUYS!
Haku huffed as he hid behind a trashcan in the wide hallway of the female dormitory. Girls, mostly half the school, screamed his name running in the direction they thought he went. As soon as they passed him, he stood up and made his way behind another trashcan. He pulled out a tape recorder and pressed record button.

“Haku here, the times 6:15. So far, I have been stuck in this crazy girl infested school for fifteen minutes. Yet, through that short amount of time, my sleeves have been torn off, and my hair has been put through so many weird styles that it resorted to a wild mess. I don’t know how much more of this I can take…If I don’t make it out of here tell Sakura…that’s she’s weird and please also tell Zabuza I-.” Suddenly the trashcan, which he hid himself behind, was knocked over. He looked behind him in horror.

“There he is!”

/5 minutes later/

“I REPEAT! I NEED IMMEDIATE RESCUE ! CODE RED, CRAZY FAN GIRLS RUNNING CRAZILY!” Haku shouted into the recorder as he sprinted away from the crazy screaming girls.

“Haku! We love you!” The girls shouted, while holding up posters.

‘Where is Tsunade?’ Haku asked himself. Maybe if he came to her, she would help him escape.

It was then that he heard the loudest shout of all, of which came from Tsunade. A sweatdrop fell from Haku as he turned to see Tsunade running at full speed. He then picked up his pace and dashed further down the endless hall; dust trailing him.

AAAGGGKKKHHH (Sakura POV.)

“So what kind of game?” Neji asked as we continued to walk down the dormitory.

“A fun one!” I stated hearing him groan with annoyance. Since I mentioned to them about playing a game at the front gate, he hasn’t stopped asking me what the game was. Ya think he would give up by now, but no, he continued.

Neji’s arms dangled beside him as he groaned once again, “That’s not a proper answer!” He whined.

“Shut-up!” Sasuke demanded as he slapped Neji on the back of the head.

Gaara twitched with annoyance of the two idiots now cursing at each other, “Where are we going Sakura?”

“You’ll see.” I plainly said with a smile on my face.

Neji stared once again at me, ignoring Sasuke who was now shouting the weird, ‘Moron!’. He walked up to me, somewhat glaring causing me to stop in my tracks. After a few seconds he finally spoke, “Tell me.”

“No.”

“Tell me.”

“No.”

“I can continue this forever ya know.”

“So can I.”

“Then tell me.”

“…No!”

After a few more rounds of ‘Tell me, No’ Gaara finally burst with the annoyance that had built in him.

“SAKURA TELL THE GOD DAMN BABY WHAT WE’RE PLAYING!” He demonically shouted causing both Neji and I to jump with fright.

“Fine.” I sighed. “We are playing…Hide and go seek,” I said as we magically appeared in front of Gaara’s dorm room. We stood there staring into the dark room; the only light was the hallway light, which helped very little with seeing inside the room. If a child were to go in, they would be scared for life at how dark and scary the placed look.

I turned to see Gaara glaring at me, “So why are we standing in front of my room?” He asked in a way saying that no one was going to play anything in his demonic lair.

“Because it’s dark and perfect for playing hide n’ seek! In addition, your room is bigger than ours is, so there well be more places to hide!

“No.”

“Please!” I said giving him a hug and sad kitty eyes. Yet, he turned his head and said no. I sighed, it was no use…or was it?

“Fine, I guess we can play in Neji’s room. Though, knowing him he probably has some weird sex toys that I may stumble upon while trying to find the perfect place to hide.” I quickly glanced at Gaara to see him unsure about his decision. “And also knowing him he’ll tell me where the perfect spot is.”

Another glance at Gaara to see that his fist was shaking however not with nervousness, but with uncertainty. One more should probably do it. Even Sasuke was about to give up, he was practically hinting for Gaara to say, by pretending to choke very loudly.

“And also knowing him, the perfect spot well be his bed-”

“Fine!” Gaara cut me off as he walked into the room, along with Sasuke who was death glaring the for-once innocent Neji. “But I’m not it!” Gaara shouted already picking a place to hide; Sasuke did the same.
“Alright!” I said walking into the room. I stopped and turned towards Neji poking him, “You’re it! Count to 100!” With that, I ran into the room, closing the door so Neji couldn’t peek. Within a few seconds, I heard him counting.

I carefully walked around the large room. I couldn’t see a thing, I’m sure no one could. Everything was dark, as if there were no lights on the earth, nor moonlight. From previous adventures into Gaara’s room, I knew where the two beds were, and the bathroom along with other large things that would hurt if you walked into them; including the large couch. I ran into it once while the lights were actually on that day.

As I made my way past that very couch, I was suddenly stopped by an arm grabbing my waist. Another hand covered my mouth to stop me from screaming, as I was dragged into a room. The smell of body wash as I walked (ahem) continued to be dragged entered my nose and immediately I knew I was in the bathroom.

With a quick movement, I was pulled into the bathtub/shower still standing with the figure behind me. The crimson red shower curtain covered us, so not to be seen.

At this point, I was getting very annoyed at not knowing who had grabbed me. Therefore, I bit the hand covering my mouth causing it to remove it self.

“WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!” I shouted, though the hand covered my mouth quickly once again. I mumbled some curse words and struggled in the grip.

“Shhh, he’ll hear you.” A male voice said.

I stopped my moving and listened as I heard Neji now counting down from 75. (Neji is a slow counter) The male uncovered my mouth and placed it around my waist along with the other one. He hugged me from behind, a gasp escaping my mouth. “Who are you?” I whispered, still not looking behind me.

“Who do you think?” With that, the person bit my neck causing me to jump with surprise, but then relax at the feeling. I felt the person smirk as they released my neck and kissed my cheek.

I still had no idea who this person was. I couldn’t even tell by the voice, I was so wrapped up in the moment. The person started to nudge my face, with theirs, as a cat would do. I slowly turned around facing the person, when I realized something.

I gasped, ‘Damn…it’s still to dark! How the Hell am I supposed to know who this is!’

The person chuckled, almost as if they knew exactly what I was thinking. “You’re so naïve Sakura.” He said almost as if he was toying with me. This caused me to become angry, or more like extremely annoyed.

“Oh yeah! If I’m so naïve then how come, I’m not the one hiding in the dark? Huh!” I whispered as loud as I could, making my voice sound scratchy. I growled at the nerve of this guy.

“That makes no sense.” He stated in a cool tone. He slowly walked forward so that my back was against the opposite wall with him still in front.

“Oh yeah, well, um, you make no sense!” I stated back, running out of things to say. “Now once again, who are you!”

“Kiss me and I’ll tell.” His sly voice hovered into my ear. He was a good bit taller than I was and way stronger, his grip tightened once again around my waist; bringing me closer to where I imagined his lips were.

Without hesitation, I kissed him. Might as well get this over with. I hate when I’m at a disadvantage to someone; especially when I can’t see them!

A few seconds past and as I went to pull away from the kiss, I found myself unable. The kiss was extremely passionate and intense. I found my arms circling around the male’s neck, bringing him closer to my lips. He responded back, as one arm around my waist pulled me closer, and the other one lent against the wall, so not to lose balance. I could feel him looking at me as we released. For a second I saw a hint of lust in his eyes.

In an instant something unexpected happened, or rather things happened. The showerhead turned on, and now cold water was pouring down on our heads’, the shower curtain was thrown back revealing us, a loud ‘A-HA!’ Was heard by Neji as he pointed an accusing finger at the male who now looked at me, an angry growl was heard from Sasuke who crossed his arms across his chest.

I opened my eyes to find Gaara staring at me. Water rushed down his head, causing his spikes to turn into wet, red, downward spikes. I blushed looking at how even hotter he looked with water on him.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 9, 2007)

CHAPTER NINE STILL!
RECAP:
_In an instant something unexpected happened, or rather things happened. The showerhead turned on, and now cold water was pouring down on our heads’, the shower curtain was thrown back revealing us, a loud ‘A-HA!’ Was heard by Neji as he pointed an accusing finger at the male who now looked at me, an angry growl was heard from Sasuke who crossed his arms across his chest.

I opened my eyes to find Gaara staring at me. Water rushed down his head, causing his spikes to turn into wet, red, downward spikes. I blushed looking at how even hotter he looked with water on him.
_
Sasuke growled louder as he cracked his knuckles, wanting to pound the shit out of Gaara. His Sharingan twirled in his eyes as if signaling his rage.

Gaara gave a seductive smirk towards me catching my attention fully. He tilted his head towards my ear and whispered, “Nice to meet you. I’m Gaara.” He then got out the tub, grabbed a red towel and walked out the bathroom. I watched as he walked away, then I looked back at the two growling at him; front of me.

The only way to explain their faces was angry, jealous, and somewhat surprised. I awkwardly laughed to break the tension in the air. “Umm, how about we continue with the game. Eh?” I took a step to leave but suddenly slipped falling backwards into the tub. “EK!” I screamed as I reached the bottom of the tub.

I opened my eyes, rubbing the back of my sore head. Neji was evilly chuckling and Sasuke had a perverted smirk plastered on his face. Why were they smiling? Weren’t the mad as hell just a second ago?

It was then I looked down to find that the water from the showerhead was soaking my white school blouse, letting my bra show through. I sat up covering my chest, in doing this I accidentally may a pose just like a girl you’d find in one of Neji’s ‘books’ would do. Or to better explain it, something Jiraiya would draw.

“Aw Sakura, do we really have to play the other game?” Neji asked now leaning against the bathtub with amusement. Still smiling towards my embarrassed face.

“Yes, I like this one better.” Sasuke chuckled, also finding this amusing.

I glared at them, “You both are perverted bastards.”

“Only with you!” Itachi said magically appearing in between Neji and Sasuke. They both looked at him with disgust as I blinked at the sight of him.

“You’re sick Itachi!” Sasuke yelled as he chased his brother out of the bathroom.

“Yeah!” Neji agreed doing the same. “How dare you look at Sakura while she’s in an indecent, yet erotic pose” I heard him yell.

“Didn’t you guys?” Itachi yelled as I heard a glass break, probably being thrown at his head.

A moment of silence past.

“OF COURSE WE DIDN’T!” They both shouted, Perverted Liars!

I took this opportunity to grab a large towel and wrap it around myself. I snuck into the bedroom, watching the now four boys fight or try to kill each other, one of those actions. Sneaking into Gaara’s closet, I grabbed some clothes and ran back into the bathroom, but not before laughing at the boys as Itachi pinned Neji and Sasuke down.

I laid the clothes on the counter as I undressed. I grabbed the pants I had taken; they were long black baggy pants with skulls on them. What? No hearts and teddy bears? I thought laughing at the thought of Gaara with a huge pink teddy bear. Next, I put on a tight black shirt that had the words, ‘Dir en Grey- Child Prey’ on the back in red. I’ll have to remind myself to steal this shirt from him later.

I opened the door, with shock. Itachi was tied to a chair with Neji and Sasuke cracking their knuckles about to kill him. He was smiling like an idiot, which just pissed the two boys off even more. I closed the door, shutting myself once again in the bathroom, and in five seconds, I opened it again.

“What the fuck?” I asked as I saw that now Neji and Sasuke were tied up and Sasuke holding a whip laughing. Itachi smiled at me, “Come, let us play a game Sakura.”

I looked at the whip, then back at him, “Um, how about another round of Hide n’ Seek?”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“Oh my God Haku! Your hair is so beautiful!” Ino shouted as she put Haku’s long black hair exactly like hers.

Haku sighed heavily. Yes, the girls once again caught him. If only Tsunade had not used her supper strength…then…nah! He was screwed either way. The girls were practically tearing through the school looking for him. He watched as a girl started to paint his nails.

‘I’m sure almost any guy would like this attention, however, I’m not that kind of guy.’ He thought sighing heavily once again. Yes, let us all take pity on our poor Haku.

“Oh Haku darling!” Tsunade shouted on the phone. “What’s your last name? I’m adopting you right now…As soon as she damn courts pick up the phone!” She shouted the last part towards the phone.

“Um…mam! Please don’t!” Haku softly yelled; trying to make his way over to her, however Ino was now curling his hair with a very hot iron. “I’m gonna die, aren’t I…” He looks at the readers, please give him hope! (Gaara: Yes, you are going to die. +slap Gaara+)

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“Dammit” I said trying to squeeze into the small hiding spot. It was Gaara’s turn to count and I couldn’t have picked a better place. Somewhere he would never ever check. The best hiding place in the world, known to no one person alive. I was in…the closet!

“Just try and find us!” Inner Sakura hold up a fist in victory

‘Damn right!’ I agreed with my inner self as I mimicked her actions.

I scooted further back in the closet. Maybe if I go back enough, I’ll reach Narnia! Just kidding. As I scooted back a little further I felt something underneath my hand. I stopped in place, feeling what I had touched.

‘It feels like a pant leg’

“Really? I wonder why there would be pants in a CLOSET! Think you moron!” Inner Sakura slapped the back of my head mentally.

As I continued to move my hand, until it touched something hard. My eyes widened as I heard a grunting sound of…pleasure. After a few seconds of thinking, I finally figured it out. ‘Holy Shit! There’s someone in here and I touched their…AH!’ I slapped the figure on what I hoped was their face and not another part of their body.

They gave off a quite ‘ow’ as I jumped out the closet. I walked carefully until I was pulled down making my body to crash onto someone warm and strong. I could tell by the way they were positioned they were already laying down, and I just so happened to fall on them.

“Why Sakura, you really do Love me!” I sat up looking down as the figure grabbed my chin and brought their lips to mine. Their tongue traveled past my surprised lips and into my mouth. Damn, I’m starting to really dislike this game. How come everyone can see me, but I can’t see them!

They felt around my mouth till I pulled away. Sitting up quickly I slapped them on the face and once again, I heard a quite ‘ouch’.

I walked towards the door this time, making sure not to bump into anyone of anything. Hadn’t Gaara finished already? He was only supposed to count to 100 not fifty million.

AGKH (Meanwhile with Gaara)

Gaara lifted his head up from the book he was reading to look at his watch. He was sitting on a red couch that stayed right in front of his dorm room. Eyeing his watch he went back to reading his book, ‘I’ll give them another five minutes.’ He glanced down next to him that held a list of where everyone was hiding. See, using sand to spy on people’s hiding places is a good daily workout.

AGKH (Back with them)

My hand touched the door not, but not to may surprise, a hand grabbed my wrist. I sighed looking in the direction of the hand. “You too?”

“Yep.” With that, he twirled me around and into his warm chest. I sighed again with aggravation, when is this day going to end? Well, at least this one’s not so bad. He hasn’t kissed me, or moved his leg towards me, or…never mind, he just felt on my chest.

“KILL HIM!”

Just as my inner self demanded, I spun around and slapped their face…, which was actually their neck. Damn, he’s tall. The person wheezed from the impact and I slapped their face making sure they won’t forget to whom they messed with. This one shouted “OW!”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 9, 2007)

chapter nine still!
recap:
_“Yep.” With that, he twirled me around and into his warm chest. I sighed again with aggravation, when is this day going to end? Well, at least this one’s not so bad. He hasn’t kissed me, or moved his leg towards me, or…never mind, he just felt on my chest.

“KILL HIM!”

Just as my inner self demanded, I spun around and slapped their face…, which was actually their neck. Damn, he’s tall. The person wheezed from the impact and I slapped their face making sure they won’t forget to whom they messed with. This one shouted “OW!”
_
_________________________________________________________________
“What the Hell is going on!” Gaara shouted busting through the door. He flicked on the lights.

“AH! MY EYES!” Everyone shouted as they covered their eyes from the light exposure.

“Dammit Gaara are you trying to blind us?” Sasuke yelled walking away from the closet. “Neji get of the damn floor!” He yelled as he watched Neji roll in circles on the floor covering his eyes.

I looked behind me to see Itachi still holding his throat. “Surprise, Surprise.” I sarcastically said as I saw the red hand marks on all three of their cheeks.

Gaara also saw them and gave me a questioning look. I smiled, “We were also playing tag.” With that, I walked out the room, leaving a smirking Gaara and three smiling (slapped) idiots.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Later the night, at around 11:30 p.m. The League of Perverted Guys Huddled around in their sacred room of…perverseness! Many of them in long black robes, with simple black masks that only covered their eyes. Meaning you could obviously tell who they were. Itachi, ahem, I mean the Leader stood in front.

“Members, Neji and I have a new law to make.” He looked down closing his eyes waiting for silence to sweep by. As he did, the fellow members held their breath.

“Hide n’ Seek in the dark…shall now be a sex game!” He perversely smiled as the male audience cheered with the new law that well eventually led to more fun with the opposite sex.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(AHA! I updated LostsoulofRegret! Now Hurry and update yours!) 
I am extremely sorry this is so short. I have a 25 page essay due on Friday, which I was supposed to start four months ago. Not to mention EOCT testing is starting. Curse you school system! Anyways, I hope everyone liked the chapter! Seeee, lots of perverted fun!

Itachi: That’s the best kind!

Me: Yes, Yes it is.

I hope to update next week, after testing.

Gaara: Don’t hold your breath readers. (Slaps Gaara) Again, DO NOT HIT ME WOMAN!

Oh yes, I am not forgetting Sakura vs. Kimimaro! That is going to happen on the Friday in the story, the day it is now is…um, Tuesday…I think… Also, Gaara and Sakura’s date is still on, it well be on the weekend (In AGKH world, not ours). Don’t worry I’ll skip some days, so you don’t have to wait forever for the fight and date!

Anyways PLEASE REVIEW! (I think I forgot something…)

_________________________________________________________________
*drumroll*
HELLO EVERYONE!WELCOME WELCOME!YOU ARE TOO KIND!
*noone claps*
wow....):...tough crowd....
anyhooo this is JENNIFER'S RANDOM CORNER!
where I, Jennifer or Dreamyazn1221 talk about the randomest things!YAY!
*everyone frowns*
Gaara-BOO!YOU SUCK!
Me-WELL AT LEAST EVERYONE LOVES ME AND NOT YOU!so hah!
Tenten-WILL YOU JUST GO ON WITHT HE FRIGGEN STORY?!
Me-*sighs*ughhhh fine!everyone here is the next chapter of All Guys!Konoha High!check it out!chapter ten!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 9, 2007)

RECAP:
_Later the night, at around 11:30 p.m. The League of Perverted Guys Huddled around in their sacred room of…perverseness! Many of them in long black robes, with simple black masks that only covered their eyes. Meaning you could obviously tell who they were. Itachi, ahem, I mean the Leader stood in front.

“Members, Neji and I have a new law to make.” He looked down closing his eyes waiting for silence to sweep by. As he did, the fellow members held their breath.

“Hide n’ Seek in the dark…shall now be a sex game!” He perversely smiled as the male audience cheered with the new law that well eventually led to more fun with the opposite sex.
_
CHAPTER TEN!- Cereal, Fights, & Plans with great maps….oh my! 
He sighed as he looked at the pink clock featured in one of the many fan girls of his. The time was one in the morning and there was still no sign of rescue. Did he really have to stay here for the rest of his life? ‘Why me?” Haku thought trying to squirm away but to his demise couldn’t.

He sighed deeply once again. “So this must be what the guys in school dream about,” He said softly as a girl lying next to him rolled over. Yes poor, or to some extremely lucky Haku was surrounded by fan girls, who were all asleep. Each one in something lacy or with ribbons covering them sleeping on the floor with him.

He sweatdropped as he watched Tsunade roll over and fall off the bed she had stolen from the group of wild girls. ‘Aren’t you supposed to be stopping guys and girls from sleeping together!’ He mentally shouted in his mind. He would not dare yell and wake the girls up. They might try to dress him like a doll again. Oh the horrors of having fan girls…

AAAGGGKKKHHH 

Sakura yawned as she awoke from her peaceful sleep. Yes, a surprise that Sakura can wake up on her own. The reason behind that is that it was Saturday! The day of the big match against Kimimaro. More than half the school was going, including most of her best friends from the Girls school.

Anyways, she walked into Sasuke’s room to find the normal group of hot guys around the somewhat large kitchen table. From what she has noticed all three of the guys were rich, and if Sasuke is rich than Itachi would have to be to. They all had larger rooms then the rest of the guys in the school, and they were able to bring large and expensive things into their rooms (such as the large wooden table they eat at).

She sat down next to Sasuke facing Gaara & Neji. Everyone was silent, mostly tired, everyone except Neji.

“Why Sakura, how was your sleep? Did you dream of me again?” He asked with a perverted smile.

She looked at him blankly, “Was I supposed to?”

“Don’t make it sound like you have to.” Neji said dramatically clutching his heart.

She smiled grabbing a box of the best cereal in the world (no the goldfish company hasn’t made a cereal left...if only) the Cheerios box. Pouring it the three males also grabbed their favorite cereal.

As she was about to take a bite of her cereal she heard a gasp coming from the raven hair figure next to her.

“DAMN RABBIT! TRIX ARE FOR KIDS! Who would give a freakin rabbit a bowl of cereal? Won’t that make his stomach hurt? Honestly, give the fucking rabbit his trix and see what happens…I hope he chokes.” He violently ate his cereal glaring at the picture of the rabbit on the front of the box.

Sakura turned her head back around so not to see the horrifying display next to her. Was the rabbit that bad?

“Don’t worry Sakura, I’ll protect you if Sir ‘Rabbit Hunting’ goes crazy over there!”

Sasuke shot Neji a dirty kill glare. “I’m not crazy, besides Neji you’re the cereal idiot. You eat the same damn thing for breakfast everyday. What do you honestly see in Cinnamon Toast Crunch?”

Neji glanced towards Sakura, “It reminds me of how a certain kiss tasted.” He smirked as Sakura’s cheeks became pink, aw yes, she also remembered that kiss.

The three looked at the quite one eating his breakfast. Gaara was huddled around the cereal box as if her were protecting it from a starving wolf. His spoon was in his hand and he death glared anyone who would touch the box of sweet food.

Sakura looked at him funny for a while until she decided to speak, “Gaara why-”

“There always after me Lucky Charms.” He cut her off taking another bite of his cereal. Sakura, Neji, and Sasuke all scooted back thinking, ‘Does Gaara watch TV? Does he know what he just said?’ Gaara looked at them weirdly.

“What?”

“……………………”

“Sakura, answer me.”

“……………………”

“I’ll kill you.”

“……………………”

“…want some goldfish?”

“Gaara!” Sakura shouted jumping onto Gaara’s lap and giving him a hug.

“That’s more like it.” He hugged her waist creating a growl to be heard from Sasuke and Neji.

Sasuke stood up slamming his hands on the table, “GAARA YOU BAS-”

“Oh, CHEERIOS!”

Sasuke jumped with fear as Itachi pooped up next him grabbing Sakura’s bowl of cereal.

“Itachi, those are mine!” Sakura whined waving her arms like a child making Itachi smile with delight.

Sasuke glared at his older idiotic brother, “Where did you come from?” He said making a fist in his brothers direction.

Itachi turned his head eerily darkness sprouting behind him with demons crackling, “Do you really want to know little brother? Should I give you the sex talk?”

“…never mind.”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 9, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER TEN!
RECAP:
_“Oh, CHEERIOS!”

Sasuke jumped with fear as Itachi pooped up next him grabbing Sakura’s bowl of cereal.

“Itachi, those are mine!” Sakura whined waving her arms like a child making Itachi smile with delight.

Sasuke glared at his older idiotic brother, “Where did you come from?” He said making a fist in his brothers direction.

Itachi turned his head eerily darkness sprouting behind him with demons crackling, “Do you really want to know little brother? Should I give you the sex talk?”

“…never mind.”
_
(Sakura’s Pov.)

I laughed as Itachi started to talk about sex in a scientific matter. Sasuke covered his ears running in circles crying’ I’m not listening’, while Neji was taking notes with a pen and paper from the expert. Gaara just cursed at the morons telling them not to discuss things like that during breakfast. All this sex conversation got me thinking. I was curious about what males thought and liked, not like I wanted anything, just wondering.

“Hey Itachi, what turns you on?”

SILENCE From everyone.

“Itachi?”

DEAD SILENCE………from everyone.

“What’s wrong with you guys? You all seemed shocked and dead.”

EXTREMELY DEAD SILENCE… 

“If you guys don’t start talking, I’m gonna leave.” I looked at their shocked childlike faces. Gaara had dropped his spoon in the cereal, Neji’s pencil snapped in two, while Sasuke and Itachi froze. This was starting to freak me out. All their mouths had dropped in surprise, even Gaara’s.

“Why my dear Sakura, why don’t I show you an example. Follow me to my room where I can properly demonstrate with a volunteer.” He lifted me up from the chair grabbing my hand; as the two of us began walking towards the door, Itachi leading. “You can be the volunteer!” He said happily and somewhat perversely.

“Itachi…don’t even think about it.” Sasuke said with one eye twitching while his fist shook in front of him (kinda like Kyo from Fruits Basket when he is angry).

Itachi waved his hand towards his brother, “Just kidding!”

“LIKE HELL YOU WERE!”

I chuckled as Itachi and I took are seats once again, this time I decided to ask a different person. “So Neji, what turns you on?”

(Sigh) Yes, Another DEAD SILENCE

“Why don’t I show you my bedroom Sakura…” he kneeled down on the floor next to my chair as a prince would do and put a hand on my knee making a gesture towards the door.

“-YOU AND ITACHI ARE THE SAME!”

Neji sighed, “I’m just kidding Sasuke. Besides the real thing that turns me on…” He leaned forward so that his lips were next to my ear, “…is you Sakura.” With that, he nibbled my ear a little. I blushed madly covering my cheeks as he stood up and sat back in his seat, but not before getting a few glares from Sasuke and Gaara, and two thumbs up from Itachi.

“Um, okay anyways…what turns you on Sasuke?” I looked at him and he mumbled something low under his breath.

Itachi and Neji, already knowing what aroused the young man tried very hard to keep back his laughter. They covered their mouths letting a few chuckles sneak past.

Sasuke gave him a dirty look, and the two then coughed off the rest of their laughter. (All men in the LPG know what turns a male on. Call it a six sense.)

I titled my head in confusion, “Say that again Sasuke”

He mumbled again, slinking into his chair.

“Dammit Sasuke! Just tell the girl!” Gaara yelled, making Sasuke give him a glare from his slumping position half way under the table.

“Fine! Being-”

“-BEING TIED UP GETS HIM TURNED ON!”

I looked at the one who shouted, Neji who was practically laughing his way off the chair. He could not hold it back anymore. Itachi chuckled showing amusement.

Neji calmed himself as Sasuke clenched his spoon, practically bending it with his anger. “Sorry Sasuke, I couldn’t resist.”


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 10, 2007)

I wonder whats garras is.... also i'm drawing the scene from the strip pocker game i was bored so i'm drawing it and WOH! 25 page essay well good luck as it's 25 pages i can defintly wait but 25 pages shivers! i had to do a essay recently and it was only 2 pages... but i am in year 8.... so thats most likely why, lol. Keep it up!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 10, 2007)

lol
i wanna see that picture!


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 11, 2007)

Dreamyazn1221 said:


> lol
> i wanna see that picture!



My scanner is broken.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 11, 2007)

You know the sad thing is that I can actually envision that turning Sasuke on.  Sick twisted emo bastard ... lol jk.  Hilarious fic btw I started it and finished it today - I look forward to the next update.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 11, 2007)

ok well i have the next chapters
and im really sad so it might take a while
something bad has happened...
PRAY FOR ME!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 11, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER TEN...
_
“Dammit Sasuke! Just tell the girl!” Gaara yelled, making Sasuke give him a glare from his slumping position half way under the table.

“Fine! Being-”

“-BEING TIED UP GETS HIM TURNED ON!”

I looked at the one who shouted, Neji who was practically laughing his way off the chair. He could not hold it back anymore. Itachi chuckled showing amusement.

Neji calmed himself as Sasuke clenched his spoon, practically bending it with his anger. “Sorry Sasuke, I couldn’t resist.”
_
_________________________________________________________________
“Wait a minute!” I yelled getting everyone’s attention. “If Sasuke gets turned on by being tied up then that means…” (Think back to the very first chapter where Sakura was in the office with Sasuke ‘helping’ her by his ‘choice)

Itachi turned his head towards me, “That’s right princess, when you tied him up with his own belt, he was screaming ‘let me go!’ on the outside, but on the inside he was screaming ‘tighter, tighter!’”

A look of disbelief took over my face as Sasuke slapped his forehead. Sadly, yes it was all true. He very much liked to be tied up, especially by the girl he thought was hot. (In the first chapter, he didn’t know her so he just thought she was hot, now well…you know!)

“Ah yes, my little brother is probably going to hire a dominatrix when he gets older-”

“ITACHI!” Sasuke yelled throwing the spoon at his brother who merely dodged with a laugh.

I sighed, should I really continue asking these questions or should I stop? Do I really need to know what turns these guys, mean, perverts on?”

“HELL YEAH!” My inner self-shouted, cheering me on.

I inwardly sighed, one more couldn’t hurt. “So, how do you get turned on Gaara?”

“AHAHAHAHAHAA!” Neji laughed even harder slamming his fist on the table. I guess Neji knew his to, though by the smirk on Sasuke and Itachi’s face they knew to.

“You don’t need to know that.” Was all Gaara said before finishing his cereal and pouring another bowl.

“Aw common Gaara, tell her!” Neji pouted, “It may help in your future!”

“NO.”

Neji crossed his arms, “Fine then I’ll tell her! He-”

Suddenly Gaara grabbed Neji by the collar both still sitting down. A dark netherworld behind Gaara came to life as his inner demon leaked out. “Do you really want to die now?” He asked pure glowing green eyes.

Neji awkwardly laugh as he shook his head, “No sir, but Sasuke said he wanted to tell!” Gaara then glared at Sasuke who smirked it off.

Sasuke turned towards me, “He gets excited by watching horror movies.”

“What?” I asked making sure I heard it right.

Gaara slammed his spoon into the table symbolizing for Sasuke to shut-up.

“Yep.” Sasuke said leaning back in his chair as I scooted towards him. “It’s not as if he’s scared of them.” ‘He isn’t scared of anything…or is he?’

“He just get’s…turned on, when a crazy lunatic chases a girl down or when someone dies, that also turns him on.”

“Not all horror movies have that though. Rainbow Monkeys Haunted House Special scared me to death! Especially when Rainbow Monkey Jeepers accidentally cut his finger on a blade of grass and rainbow monkey Doctor-lot had to stitch it. The cut may have been less than an inch but it could have gotten infected!”

SILENCE

Why was there so many silent periods? And why were the guys giving me strange looks.

Sasuke, Gaara, and Itachi’s thoughts, ‘Has she really seen that movie?’ T.T

Neji’s thoughts, ‘Yes, I too was scared of that part. Did Rainbow Monkey Jeepers every recover from that small almost infected cut? I wonder…’ T.T

A few seconds later

Sasuke leaned forward so his elbows touched the table, “Yeah, but all horror movies have blood. And Gaara over there is a Horny Little Blood Monster!”

Gaara quickly jumped over the table and tackled Sasuke down slamming hi into the ground. The two started to fight and shout curse words at each other, many ‘BASTARDS!’ and ‘JACKASS’ and any other words you can imagine them yelling at each other.

Watching them fight reminded me, “Oh yeah! My match against Kimimaro is today!” With my words, the two boys stopped fighting and all eyes became focused on me again. “Wish me luck boys!” I shouted running out the room towards my own to get ready. (end Sakura pov.)

“………HOLY SHIT THE FIGHT!”

“I’m guessing you boys forgot?” Itachi asked watching the three boys run around the room gathering things for future use.

“Shut-up Itachi, we don’t need your distraction right now.” Sasuke yelled rummaging through his closet pulling out rope.

“Yeah!” Neji agreed as he grabbed some goggles and placed it on his head.

“I’m ashamed, my own brother and vice president don’t even want to talk to me.” Itachi turned his head towards Gaara giving him a ‘be my friend look’. Gaara simply grabbed his bowl of cereal and left the room with the other two behind him.

“Fine, be that way!” Itachi yelled in an annoyed manner as he stuck his head out the door gripping both sides of the doorframe. He sighed loudly with annoyance, “Bunch of idiots.”

“Itachi?” Kisame asked holding a brown paper bag carrying a…bottle…of something…perhaps beer…maybe some apple juice…or a paper clip…?

He looked to his right to see Kisame, which a surprise to him, he wasn’t drunk, nor did he have a hangover. “Kisame, my dear friend. Gather Sasori and Deidara, we have a mission to find someone.”

“Who?” Kisame asked tilting his head to the side with a confused look plastered his face.

“A fellow Senior of ours.”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

“Okay here’s the plan.” Neji said pointing to a well-drawn map on the ground.

Sasuke’s eye twitched as he shoved some clothes out of his face, “Neji, why the hell are we in a closet!” He yelled just above a whisper.

He slapped Sasuke on the back of his head, “So we can spy on Sakura moron! Didn’t you notice we’re in her room?”

“Yes I did, but what are we doing in Haku’s closet? AND DON’T CALL ME A MORON!”

Neji tackled Sasuke to the ground in the little amount of space that he could. “Shhhh, do you want her to hear us?” He covered Sasuke’s mouth.

Gaara smirked at the idiots, “Careful Neji, you seem like you’re about to tie him up. Don’t get him too excited.”

Let the author put this in the best anime expression for him…Neji froze, he even stopped breathing.

/5 min later/

Neji coughed, “Okay men, this is how it’s going to work. I well bravely risk your two lives to put Sakura in a cage. Therefore, she can’t escape nor fight Kimimaro.” He crossed his arms waiting for his friends to clap at his brilliance. After a few seconds, he opened his eyes to find the starring at him. “What? You don’t like the plan.”

“I like how you bravely sacrifice our lives.” Gaara nodded agreeing with Sasuke’s statement.

“Fine then you think of something!” Neji growled towards the two negative peoples.

“Call Kimimaro’s mom.”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 11, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER TEN YAY!
_Neji coughed, “Okay men, this is how it’s going to work. I well bravely risk your two lives to put Sakura in a cage. Therefore, she can’t escape nor fight Kimimaro.” He crossed his arms waiting for his friends to clap at his brilliance. After a few seconds, he opened his eyes to find the starring at him. “What? You don’t like the plan.”

“I like how you bravely sacrifice our lives.” Gaara nodded agreeing with Sasuke’s statement.

“Fine then you think of something!” Neji growled towards the two negative peoples.

“Call Kimimaro’s mom.”
_
_________________________________________________________________
AAAGGGKKKHHH

“Wow Sakura! I still can’t believe you go to an all male school!” Ino shouted clutching her hands together, “Especially with all these hot guys!” She jumped up and down as the pink haired girl sighed.

“I thought you were here to support me Ino.”

“I can still have fun!” Ino went to run towards a guy but someone grabbed her ponytail, “OW! DAMN YOU TENTEN!” Ino cursed rubbing her sore head.

“Shut-up blonde!” Tenten yelled back sticking her tongue out towards her. The two ‘friends’ started to fight when they both saw a hot guy walk past. As the two were about to jump him, someone grabbed both of them.

“You can look, but you can’t touch.” Tsunade said dragging the girls along with her.

“Aw, but Tsunade!” They whined in unison.

Sakura sighed as she dragged her feet behind her wild friends, ‘This is going to be a long day.’ As she continued to walk with her head down she bumped into a large male figure and because the male was so well built we all know Sakura fell to the ground…on her butt.

“Ouch!” Sakura said rubbing her nose.

“Oh Sorry.” The figure said seeming somewhat distracted.. Sakura opened her eyes to see a tall somewhat similar person.

“Zabuza?” She asked standing up. “Your name is Zabuza right?”

He looked at her a little confused, “Yes? Do I know you?”

Sakura sighed, was she really that forgettable, I mean come on who else has pink hair? “I’m Haku’s roommate. He’s told me a lot about you!”

Zabuza’s face filled with worry. “Haku! Have you seen him? He hasn’t gone to class or swimming practice in a long time!”

‘It’s only been two days…’ Inner Sakura stated with a sweat-drop.

Sakura shrugged turning her head towards Ino, “Hey Ino Pig-”

“DON’T CALL ME THAT!”

“Did you guys happen to bring Haku?”

Ino froze for a second then nervously itched the back of her head, “Yeah about that…heh, heh…were we supposed to?”

“What! Ino you didn’t bring him back! You know he won’t survive much longer if we keep him there!” Sakura shouted making Ino and herself panic while grabbing their heads and run in circles.

Zabuza became more worried, “W-Where is he?” As soon as he asked that, he regretted it. Both of the two crazed girls stood in place with the letters ‘GLOOM’ written above their heads.

“…an all girls school…”

AGKH

“Alright men…or…women.” Zabuza said as he continued walking down the row consisting of Sakura, Ino, & Tenten. Tsunade decided to pop in on her bastard husband.

“Our mission is to retrieve Haku through all means necessary.” He stopped in front of the girls giving them a strange look. “Any questions?”

“Sir Zabuza.” Ino stated, “May I say that blue camouflage matches you.”

Tenten nodded in agreement, “Yep, I’m sure somewhere in another universe you slaughtered many wearing that camouflage. Can’t you just picture him with a large sword on his back taking the lives of innocent people?”

Sakura and Ino nodded there heads as Zabuza closed a door that revealed the very weapon to which they dreamt.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Hinata walked calmly towards her cousin’s room. She was nervous about confronting Neji and telling him to leave Sakura alone. Sakura was one of her dear friends and she didn’t want her to be hurt like the others. Slumping her head towards the ground fear took over as she stopped thinking about what the consequence of demanding Neji to do something would be.

“What should I do?” She whispered to herself as she continued to walk in the same direction. As she turned the corner, her eyes widened at the sight of a certain perky blonde Youngman. She grabbed her chest exactly where her heart was as the fox boy walked closer towards her direction. He wasn’t looking at her, he was more like talking and laughing with his friend, however he glanced towards her direction making her jump and hide behind the corner of the wall.

‘M-My hearts pounding. As if it’s going to explode.’ She dare not look at the boy again for fear her heart might actually explode. She decided to stay put until he cleared the hallway. After a few seconds, she thought about what her reason for actually coming here, to talk to Neji. She clutched her heart tighter, “I must be brave. I must do this for Sakura!”

With a serious, yet scared face, Hinata quickly turned the corner her eyes shut so not to look directly at the blonde figure. As she was about to take a step she bumped into the very one she tried not to look at.

“Hi! I’m Naruto!” He said happily, as she shot her eyes open. More worry and nervousness swept across her.

“H-H-H-HI!” She accidentally shouted stuttering all the way through the greeting.

“What ya doin hiding behind the wall?” He asked perkily, but the put on a worried expression, “Am I that weird?”

“N-N-N-N-N-N-N-NO!” She yet again shouted kin of surprising Naruto. She looked at his surprise face and bowed, “Um, sorry! I- I d-didn’t mean to…I-I mean-”

“Hinata!”

Both Hinata and Naruto looked in the direction the voice came from. Neji stood with arms crossed with a somewhat questioned look on his face.

Naruto turned fully around facing his friend, “Hey Neji! What are you do-”
(HEY GUYS ITS ME!do you looove this story so much?!well if u want to read more of this story u can!pm me saying the word candyshop, just the word!like message me then say the word candyshop ONLY!i will give you two more paaragraphs of my upcoming story!i did this in the middle of the story so people would forget about the word remember one wordandyshop! BACK TO THE STORY!)

“Hinata why are you here?” Neji cut Naruto off walking strait past him and ignoring what he was saying. “Why aren’t you at your school?” His face was serious and strict.

Hinata started to worry more. Neji was scary when he’s mad and it seemed like he was on the verge of anger. She placed her fingers together, her normal position when she was nervous or scared, “I-I-I”

“Answer me!” Neji yelled rage truly in his voice as he grabbed Hinata by the arm.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 11, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER TEN!
RECAP:
_“Hinata why are you here?” Neji cut Naruto off walking strait past him and ignoring what he was saying. “Why aren’t you at your school?” His face was serious and strict.

Hinata started to worry more. Neji was scary when he’s mad and it seemed like he was on the verge of anger. She placed her fingers together, her normal position when she was nervous or scared, “I-I-I”

“Answer me!” Neji yelled rage truly in his voice as he grabbed Hinata by the arm.
_
_________________________________________________________________
“Neji!” Naruto yelled trying to stop the raging Neji. “Stop it, you’re scaring her.” He placed a hand on Neji’s shoulder trying to calm her.

“So what?” He stated back giving a glare towards the younger boy. “She’s my cousin, she doesn’t belong here.” He released her arm slightly pushing her as he walked away. “Leave Hinata, and don’t come back to this school.”

Those words cut straight through her.

“Neji you bastard! How could you be so mean to her? What the Hell has she done to you!” Naruto furiously shouted towards his back. Neji ignored him and continued walking until he completely left the hallway.

Naruto growled as he was about the chase after the cold-hearted jerk, however small hics he heard coming from behind changed his mind. He turned his head to see that the dark purpled hair girl was crying, her hand placed near her eyes to try to wipe the tears away. He frowned seeing at how hurt the girl was, in pure instinct he did the only thing that was in his capable hands to do, he wrapped his arms around her petite shoulders and gave her a hug.

Hinata continued to cry, however now she was crying into his chest.

“Don’t cry anymore, please.”

Hinata lifted her head to look at the blonde boy. His face was sad and worried. He looked so real, like someone who actually would care. Shuffling her last tears aside she stopped as she was requested to, still looking at the one called Naruto. His blue eyes looking back down at hers. Noticing that she stopped crying he smiled, which she returned with a smile of her own.

Naruto’s eyes widened at the site of her smile, she was the prettiest girl he had ever seen. So calm and peaceful. A slight blush appeared on his cheeks; however, he shook it off and smiled his goofy smile.

“How about some instant ramen?”

(Aw, so cute!)

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Zabuza hid behind a trashcan, actually the very same one Haku hid behind. This meant only one thing…they were now in enemy territory.

“Here’s the plan!” Zabuza said pulling out a blueprint of the female school they were about to enter. “Ino and Tenten create a distraction so all the girl turn their attention away from Haku. Sakura you sneak in and turn the lights off; while I grab him and escape. Everyone got it?”

The girls glared at his suggested plan.

“How come you get to rescue our beloved Haku?” Ino asked surprising Zabuza a bit by the word ‘beloved’. He knew Sakura didn’t like Haku but what about the other two.

“Because, him and Haku like each other! This is the perfect love story to add to my memory! Zabuza dramatically saves Haku from a cave full o seductive women, which oddly don’t turn him on because he is infact in love with his beloved Zabuza! How romantic!” she entwined her hands with each other ad love hearts glimmered in her eyes.

Zabuza blushed deeply at what all she had said, while Tenten and Ino questioned her.

“Haku and Zabuza are going out?” Ino and Tenten shouted with shock.

“N-No!-.”

“Yep!” Sakura cut off Zabuza.

Zabuza sighed remembering there little discussion, it wasn’t true. Him and Haku weren’t going out. They were just…close friends…right?

Shaking the thought away, he signaled for Tenten and Ino to distract the girls. They did so, and soon all the girls were looking the opposite way. Sakura turned off the lights and Zabuza snuck in.

/1 minute later/

“DAMN IT SAKURA! DID YOU REALLY HAVE TO FLASH THE LIGHTS BACK ON RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF THINGS!” Ino shouted as the four of them plus Haku who was being carried on Zabuza’s shoulder ran out of the female school. Loud growls and snarls were coming from the stamped behind them.

“Sorry, but the lights off reminded me to much of hid n’ seek!”

“And what the Hell is wrong with Hide n’ seek!” Tenten asked as she punched Sakura on the back of the head, still running at top speed.

“Believe me; you really don’t want to know!”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Finally the match against Kimimaro was about to begin. Sakura was ready, finishing her stretches and wrapping her hands with cloth for extra help. Not like, she needed any. She looked at the crowd full of people, though whole school must of knew, not one seat was left open in the whole field.

The field, for some reason looked like a gladiator coliseum, including the large statues of past heroes. Why the hell wasn’t her school like this.

Tsunade looking at the readers, “To be honest I spent the money playing poker against Jiraiya. Guess who one.”

“Me Baby!” Jiraiya shouts with an arm around his grumpy wife.

Anyways back to the story.

Sakura ans Kimimaro stared at each other, both waiting for the judge to announce them to begin.

“Look little girl, I’m not going easy on you. Or should I? Don’t want to break a nail do you?” Kimimaro mocked crossing his arms as the person announced their names.

“Sorry Kaguya, but I’m not backing down. And don’t call me little girl, my names Sakura Jackass.”

Kimimaro glared at her for calling him Jackass, “Fine.” He said deep and devil like, “Whatever you wish.”

The horn sounded and the two ran towards each other, Kimimaro launched a bunch towards Sakura’s stomach, however she used her strength to push herself away from the punch and swiftly kick him hard in the face.

He didn’t budge from his standing spot, however his face became red as a tiny drop of blood leaked out his mouth. “You bitch.” He said wiping the crimson liquid away.

She stuck her tongue out towards the angered male, “HA! I’m a student of Tsunade, the toughest Woman in the world!”

“Why Sakura I flattered.” Tsunade said with joyful eyes.

Jiraiya looked confusingly at his wife, “Why Honey, you’re not flat breasted.”

“I SAID FLATTERED! IF YOU STOPPED FLIRTING WITH THOSE GIRLS YOU’D HEAR WHAT I SAY!” She punched him the head as he chuckled

Okay…once again let us get back to the MAIN story!

As the two fighters fought back and forth, Gaara and Sasuke watched at the sidelines. Neji however could not handle it. Watching the fight made him anxious to the point of jumping in and stopping it. He to stood at the sidelines, but every second or so he would jump ready to enter the field. However, either Gaara or Sasuke would stop him reminding him to keep to the plan.

He nodded and placed his hands to his side, still with clenched fist.

Sakura back flipped away from Kimimaro’s punch and soon landed on her feet once again, ready to strike with a punch, however something skin-like grabbed her leg and she fell to the ground. He kicked her side and she went flying towards the wall.

‘What the Hell grabbed you! Both of his hands were in front!’ Inner Sakura shouted.

‘I don’t know. Whatever it was I’ve gotta be more careful! His kicks are becoming hard as rock!’

She stood back up, much to his surprise. Usual with that attack, no one would be able to stand, not even Neji could stand when he made that final kick.

“Er, persistent little girl aren’t you?” He said more of a statement than a question. He charged for her again this time sliding his hand past her. Sakura watched shifting slightly to the side to dodge the hand, yet to her surprise when he pulled his hand away a sting approached her arm, than a large amount of blood spilt out.

‘Ow.’ Sakura inwardly cursed as she grabbed her slashed arm with her other one. ‘How the hell could he do that? That’s the first time he even aimed there, there is no way in Hell he could of broken the skin.’ She looked a the cuts, ‘These look like the kind of cuts Ino gives me with her nails when we fight.

As confusion filled her mind Kimimaro slipped behind her kicking her knees causing her to scream in pain and fall to her knees. “Dammit!” She cursed. She couldn’t move, her knees were aching from the close impact hit.

Kimimaro chuckled darkly as he approached Sakura’s struggling to move form, “Aw, can the little girl not move?”

“Sakura! My name is Sakura!”

He gave her a snug frown, “Fine then Sakura, you should learn to stay out of others people’s fights. Especially when you don’t know the extent of their power.”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 11, 2007)

hey guys want the last chapter of the chapter ten?
well remmeber the secret word i wrote in one of chapter ten's paragraph 
well message me the SECRET WORD 
and u will get two new paragraphs u havent seen before and u will get a headtart on the story!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 11, 2007)

hey guys and also after three  more chapters this story will now END!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 11, 2007)

SECRET CODE AGAIN!
guys if u pm me a message saying the word creampuff
u get to see my sneak preview of my new story


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't stop this! Just finished reading and I can't wait for the next part. This is pure gold, the comedy, language, Haku...er...Anaway keep it up!

*Waves banner*


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamyazn1221 said:


> hey guys and also after three  more chapters this story will now END!



NO DON'T END IT KEEP IT GOING!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 14, 2007)

mmmm
maybe
but i might not
i have a new story that is sort of like this
u just have to send me the secret word and then u can see the sneak preview
ok 
here is a new secret word:Jennifer is Delicious
lol
if u pm me the message i will show u a sneak preview of the ending chapter of this story
):


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 14, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER TEN
_As confusion filled her mind Kimimaro slipped behind her kicking her knees causing her to scream in pain and fall to her knees. “Dammit!” She cursed. She couldn’t move, her knees were aching from the close impact hit.

Kimimaro chuckled darkly as he approached Sakura’s struggling to move form, “Aw, can the little girl not move?”

“Sakura! My name is Sakura!”

He gave her a snug frown, “Fine then Sakura, you should learn to stay out of others people’s fights. Especially when you don’t know the extent of their power.”
_
_________________________________________________________________
With that he did the final blow, just like he did with Neji he kicked her hard in the back, a move that would normally break one’s neck and kill them if they didn’t know how to control their chakra as a shield for the spinal bone. (Hard to explain, hope that makes sense to you.)

Everyone in the stands became quite as Sakura hit the wall yet again. No one was sure she could easily get back up this time, as she did the first. Kimimaro was one of the toughest Taijutsu users in the school, the match was uneven there was no way Sakura could win.

Dirt and dust filled the area making it hard to see exactly what was going on. Ino and Tenten started to panic, as well as Tsunade who grabbed Jiraiya’s hand. He infact grabbed her hand back, one of the rare moments that he was serious.

Neji practically jumped to attack Kimimaro, however Sasuke held him back.

“Let me go you bastard!” He turned towards Sasuke and punched him. Sasuke took the hit and only glared back at Neji.

“Neji, she’s fine.” Gaara said calmly.

“What?” Neji questioned him but then looked towards the ground at the sand that traveled back towards Gaara. Gaara smirked showing his brilliance.

Still not convinced Neji glared at them once again, “But…that kick, your sand didn’t stop that!”

“Oh yeah about that…” Sasuke said itching the back of his head as he looked back towards the fight, Neji did the same, his eyes widened.

Sakura stood up dusting off her shorts. There were no bruises or scratches on her face or legs. She smiled towards the confused and angry Kimimaro.

“Ah, good thing I had this chest protector on!” She said revealing a black protector under her shirt.

Neji’s face had confusion written all over it, “H-How?”

“I let her borrow it.” Sasuke stated with the same brilliant smirk Gaara had on.

“What?” Kimimaro, now fully annoyed questioned as he clenched his fist. All that hard work and she didn’t even have a broken bone, “You weren’t supposed to be wearing anything to protect yourself, that’s cheating, you’ve lost.”

“No! Using your bloodline ability to fight is also cheating!” Sakura pointed a finger at the accused victim. She then made a knowledgeable pose as she continued, “I did some research on your clan, turns out you can manipulate your bone structure and that’s what you’ve been doing all long. You manipulate your bones to strengthen your hits as hard as rock! That’s what research and reading does for ya!” She yelled the last part throwing a fist in the air a symbol of awesomeness.

“Sakura can read?” Ino asked Tenten in shock.

“It can’t be!” Tenten replied also in shock looking towards Tsunade.

Tsunade shrugged, “I never taught her that!”

Way to have support in me guys…” Sakura said in a low voice as she started to yell at Ino and Tenten who were laughing their heads off.

Suddenly Kimimaro ran towards Sakura in an attempt to attack her. Before any one could say or do anything a voice called out.

“KIMIMARO!”

He stopped at the realization of the voice, shifting his head slightly he looked with shock towards a white haired female, “M-Mother?”

“What do you think you’re doing Kimimaro? Attacking a poor young girl!” His mother shouted.

“I’m not poor, I’m middle class.” She corrected his mother.

“That’s it Kimimaro you are coming straight home! Wait till your father hers this.” With that, the lady walked away signaling for her son to follow. He did what he was told but not before glaring back at Sakura, “This isn’t over.” Then he left.

AGKH

“Sakura I was so worried!” Neji shouted hugging Sakura’s head.

“Good match.” Sasuke complemented her, Gaara nodded.

“Hey, I have a question guys.”

“Ask away my love!” Neji looked at her with a smile.

“Who called his mother?”

Sasuke smiled, here it was, she was going to thank them, “Why Neji and I of course. Gaara didn’t even pick up a phone book.” He glared at Gaara who merely shrugged it off.

“So I should blame you two for interrupting my match.”

“Eh? Pardon?” The two once smiling idiots asked with soon to be worry on their face.

Sakura stood up and grabbed Gaara’s arm and the two started walking away. “I can’t believe you two would do that to me! You didn’t believe I could handle myself so you called his mother! That’s it, me and Gaara are going on our date, and I’m not talking to either of you two for the rest of the day!”

“WHAT!” The two frowning idiots yelled, “BUT Gaara was the one who came up with the idea!”

They walked after Sakura trying to convince her, “He’s the who told us to do it!”

Sakura turned her head, “I don’t care, like you said he didn’t even touch a phonebook so as far as I’m concerned he trusted and believed in me.” Neji and Sasuke stopped with shock and gloom written all over them.

Gaara looked back at his friends and smirked.

‘He knew that would happen all along!’ Sasuke and Neji both thought. “GAARA YOU BASTARD! LIKE HELL WE’RE NOT SPYING ON YOUR DATE!”

“Do it and die…” Gaara shouted at them from a distance.

“FINE! It’s a date!”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you to everyone who read this! I didn’t think the fighting scene was that great, oh wells! Please look for another story I am going to post! YAYS! Next chapter they finally get to have the date with who else but NEJI, SASUKE, AND ITACHI and may SOMEONE else to spy! Review if you love the idea!Read and Review!

Gaara: JUST REVIEW! THEY'VE ALREADY READ!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 14, 2007)

This is where the normal greeting is so…HI! This is All Guy Konoha High! 

We’re so glad you could join us today!

Gaara: Who is this we’re? You are not to include me in your twisted story.

Me: Of course!

Anyways, thank you to everyone who has reviewed! We… (Yes you too Gaara!) Love you all so much! I’m sorry I didn’t update sooner, I was traveling for three weeks and didn’t get a chance! And then I came home and…and…Dammit! It’s Gaara’s fault!

Gaara: No it’s not. She just ran out of excuses.

Me: I got a death note to update………from my own best friend………who lives very near me………shit!

(Ahem, announcer voice)

Now the moment most of you have been waiting for…

GAARA AND SAKURA’S DATE…or the chapter for their…ahem…date…I guess…

Disclaimer: If I owned Naruto then I would have a box of Goldfish…DAMN, I do have a box of Goldfish! Never mind, I DO NOT OWN NARUTO! 

WARNING: PERVERTED scenes! So yays for all the fan girls! Also guys dressed as girls! 

RECAP:
_Sakura turned her head, “I don’t care, like you said he didn’t even touch a phonebook so as far as I’m concerned he trusted and believed in me.” Neji and Sasuke stopped with shock and gloom written all over them.

Gaara looked back at his friends and smirked.

‘He knew that would happen all along!’ Sasuke and Neji both thought. “GAARA YOU BASTARD! LIKE HELL WE’RE NOT SPYING ON YOUR DATE!”

“Do it and die…” Gaara shouted at them from a distance.

“FINE! It’s a date!”

_
_________________________________________________________________
Chapter 11: Gaara’s Date! Truths revealed!


Kimimaro stormed off towards his mother’s car furious. He was so close to beating that girl; if she hadn’t had help from her three…three puppies then she would have been dead. He punched the wall, cracking it a little; trying to control his anger.

Turning the corner sharply he slammed into a wide figure almost losing his balance, “Watch where you’re going!” He shouted opening his eyes to see the damn thing blocking his way. Calming down he realized who it was, frowning; however rage was still present on his face.

“What do you want Kisame?” He asked sharply crossing his arms.

Kisame smiled somewhat less drunk than normal. He stepped aside revealing Itachi holding a large light brown sack.

Kimimaro sighed annoyingly. He didn’t have anything against his classmates, they were just annoying sometimes. He used to hang out with them until Itachi started to become boss; that was when he quit and started to focus more on his bloodline abilities.

“I should have known. Wherever there’s a follower the leader is soon to be close by.” He looked at Kisame then at Itachi referring to them. Sasori and Deidara were seen around the corner as they walked up.

“Hello Kaguya.” Itachi said with a serious smile printed on his face. “We couldn’t help but see that you have something against our dear friend Sakura.”

“Yeah, what about it?” He asked practically growling at her name.

Itachi coughed closing his eyes slowly. “Well, it’s just that we don’t like our friends to be the target of one of the best Taijutsu users in the school. We’re willing to make a deal with you to stop this little…war.”

Kimimaro eyed the sack questioningly. Now it was coming together, “Sorry, I don’t take bribes. Nor can I get paid off. Nice try.” With that he waved his hand and walked off until someone grabbed the collar of his shirt slamming him onto the wall. “What the fuck!” He yelled opening his eyes to meet red spinning ones.

“Listen to me Kaguya. Like I said before, we don’t like our friends to be targeted by others so I suggest you either take the bribe or deal with us.” Itachi clenched his hands tighter around his collar glaring at him, the once fake smile gone showing no signs of return.

“ITACHI YOU HAVE TO HELP US!”

Sasuke and Neji appeared yelling and screaming running towards them like crazy however, they stopped running when Itachi quickly turned his face to stare at them, the same dark look that he expressed towards Kimimaro still showing. The two stopped yelling seeing this warning.

Sasuke looked at the calm Kimimaro (T.T) still in Itachi’s grasp, “What the hell is going on?” He questioned, thinking the same thing as Neji.

Kimimaro grabbed the hands on his shirt and unclenched himself straitening his shirt in the process. He grabbed the brown sack and walked away without a care, “Whatever.” He said leaving the rest.

“Okay then Bye!” Itachi (: D) shouted completely switching attitudes. The rest of the group smiling as if nothing had happened. Kisame (XD) even looked liked his normal drunken self, aww isn’t that nice. Itachi turned towards the two wide mouthed young men, “So what can we do for you guys?”

“………………”

“What, you need my help to spy on Sakura and Gaara’s date because he tricked you into calling Kimimaro’s mom?” (Notice the change in name. It’s not KAGUYA anymore, it’s…KIMIMARO!)

“I…guess…” Neji said shaking off the shock. “Can you give us a ride?”

Itachi smiled as Sasori and Deidara walked away smiling; Kisame stood there not caring what he would do.

“Oh, I’ll do more than give you two a ride.”

Sasuke and Neji both stepped a few feet back from the now crackling Itachi. And from Kisame…who was chasing a yellow butterfly, then again it might have been a pink elephant. Yes, he is that drunk.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

Gaara sat on his bed looking at the bathroom door in frustration. His legs were crossed as well as his arms; yes, he was in the practical Naruto thinking position. He could not think for the death of him where to go for their date.

He had a few minutes before Sakura would be done with her shower…in his shower; he smirked at the thought. Yes, that very same shower that Sakura (ahem) accidentally stumbled on to his lips in.

Anyways, getting back to the real issue at hand, where the hell was he supposed to take her. Sure, he knew exactly what to wear and say but picking a place was too hard. He groaned loudly slamming his head on the nightstand next to his bed.

He was wearing a black dress shirt with a blood red shirt on the inside that matched his hair. His pants were normal black pants with a small black chain on the side connecting to his wallet.

“Wow, don’t you look hot!”

Gaara froze looking up to see Sakura watching him with wide amused eyes. She was wearing a short black simple dress. Not the tight kind that you would wear to a club. Just, simple Sunday dress.

He glared at her as she started laughing. He sighed than stood up walking slowly to her, “Are you ready?” ‘As long as she doesn’t ask where we’re going I’ll be fine.’

She excitedly shook her head yes, “Yep! Where we going!”

‘…DAMMIT!’

“Gaara?”

“It’s a surprise.” He grabbed her hand and walked out the door. As soon as they reached outside they jumped on the motorcycle and took off towards god knows where.

AGKH

“Okay, this is the plan!” Itachi yelled in a whispering tone.

Sasuke and Neji rolled their eyes as Itachi pulled out a large chart setting it on a stand. He pulled out a laser and pointed it at a stick figure that looked like Sasuke.

He coughed, “Alright this is how we-” 
“Leader, why is Kisame here?”

Itachi glared as he flashed the laser into Neji’s eyes making him scream from the bright burning light.

“AHH! WHY MUST MY EYES ALWAYS SUFFER! THE LIGHT! IT BURNSSS!”

“Excuse me but teacher is talking!”

Neji sniffed trying to hold back from crying; rubbing his now red eyes. Just imagine Neji with a teary baby face about to cry. So cute! Cho Kawaii!

“Now, while Gaara and Sakura sit and eat in the restaurant we spy on them to see his next move. Gaara wouldn’t dare do anything in public to her, so he’ll probably take action somewhere else…maybe even on the motorcycle…” he nodded off taping his index finger on his lip.

“I’m pretty sure he wouldn’t try anything on a motorcycle…that’s unsafe. Not to mention one more traffic ticket for him and his license gets suspended.” Sasuke inwardly crackled, ‘Oh yeah, no more driving for Gaara! Jackass, because of him I never got my license.’

_“YES! YES, I’ve finally got my license!” Sasuke smiled big holding the little plastic paper. Finally Gaara couldn’t rub it in that he could drive and Sasuke couldn’t.

Just as Sasuke got in his brand new blue car, his dear friend Gaara raced into the parking lot in a black car crashing into everything. A stop sign flew into the air crashing into the middle of Sasuke’s car almost hitting slicing him in his manhood.

5 seconds later

“BUT IT WAS GAARA! I DIDN’T EVEN START THE ENGINE IF MY CAR!” Sasuke yelled at the police officer as he stood there handing him a ticket.

“Yeah, Yeah. Then how’d you get that stop sign in your car?” The police officer questioned not believing the crazy teenage boy.

“GAARA DID IT!” He practically clawed his own eyes out. He looked at Gaara standing a few feet away. Devil horns and tail appeared. “LOOK AT HIM!”

“Sure he did. Mr. Gaara can’t even drive a car.” The officer looked at Gaara, angel wings showing. “That’s it give me your license!”

_
“Yep, that was the day I was sent to jail. That old cowboy song playing all the way there.” Sasuke looked at the stars shining sky.

Neji looked at Itachi a little concerned about Mr. Cowboy. “What the hell is he talking about”, he whispered into Itachi’s ear while giving Sasuke one of those ‘happy smiles’.

“Oh he’s just thinking about the clown at his eighth birthday party! I told him just because the clown snuck under his bed and tried to kill him at night doesn’t mean that aliens are any safer!” Itachi smiled waving his hand with a small chuckle

“That makes no sense!” Neji whispered in a loud, itchy voice.

“I know!” Itachi covered his mouth trying extremely hard to hold in his laughter.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 14, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER ELEVEN...
RECAP:
_“Yep, that was the day I was sent to jail. That old cowboy song playing all the way there.” Sasuke looked at the stars shining sky.

Neji looked at Itachi a little concerned about Mr. Cowboy. “What the hell is he talking about”, he whispered into Itachi’s ear while giving Sasuke one of those ‘happy smiles’.

“Oh he’s just thinking about the clown at his eighth birthday party! I told him just because the clown snuck under his bed and tried to kill him at night doesn’t mean that aliens are any safer!” Itachi smiled waving his hand with a small chuckle

“That makes no sense!” Neji whispered in a loud, itchy voice.

“I know!” Itachi covered his mouth trying extremely hard to hold in his laughter.
_
_________________________________________________________________
We now join Gaara and Sakura as they enter the movie theater. Though the common way to do things on a date is dinner then a movie, Sakura decided to got to a movie first…then torture Gaara later. Yes, Mwhaha Sakura is taking Gaara to a da, da, dum ………HORROR MOVIE!

If you don’t remember, which you probably don’t because it’s taken me forever to update but, Gaara gets excited or ‘aroused’ when he sees a horror movie. So being the angel that Sakura is she decided that getting him excited then giving him so vocal sexual harassment, should keep her entertained for a long time!

Anyways the two finally reached the front of the ticket booth after a long annoying line. Sakura smiled lowering her head to tell the guy the movie, “Two tickets for High School’s Hunted Dormitory!” She smiled feeling the cold breath of Gaara’s now frozen stiff body.

“S-Sakura…Not that movie…”

“Aw, why not that movie?” She pouted giving Gaara a baby face. Oh yeah, this was going to be fun.

He gulped as his cheeks became slightly red, ‘Is she trying to seduce me?’

“Does it matter? It’s working isn’t it?” Shukaku stated as a perverted grin fell upon his face. 

‘Yeah, but that’s not good! Plus we’re going to a horror movie.’

“Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Well, good luck controlling yourself! Remember, sand doesn’t prevent babies, rubber-’ 

‘You sick bastard!’ And with that Gaara’s so called inner demon disappeared.

“Gaara?” Sakura looked at him worried.

“Hn.” He shook his head snapping back to reality. “Uh sure, whatever.”

“YAY! Then let’s go see the movie!”

‘Shit, I forgot what we were talking about.”

As she grabbed his hand to take a happy step, they were stopped by the ticket patrol. Um, whoever those people are that look at your ticket and tell you where to go. They’re always mean to me.

“I’m sorry miss,” he said while holding out his hand to stop the two. “This movie is sold out.”

‘YES! Somebody does love me!’ Gaara inwardly smiled as he looked towards the heavens. Happy music played in his head as a chibi version of him skipped in a circle. However, his happy moment ended as he looked towards Sakura.

“What do you mean the movies sold out”, she said in a sad tone. “The man at the booth said…” she trailed off with teary eyes.

At this point Gaara inwardly slammed his head on the wall, ‘Damn, I really am falling for this girl!”

Watching Gaara as he thought, Sakura could only smirk with satisfaction. Fake tears would sure persuade him to go to that movie. In this game she was the pro, ah the poor sucker he never saw it coming.

Gaara growled as he grabbed the man’s shirt collar. “What the Hell do you mean ‘the movies sold out’?” The guy shook with fright as the red haired demon glared icy cold daggers into the man’s petrified face.

“Um…w-we don’t have any room in the theater s-sir!”

Gaara glared deeper, “I suggest you make room.” He let go of the pathetic guy’s shirt and after a brave salute he fled off the find seats for the two.

In a mere few minutes the two of them were seated in the back row; popcorn, drinks, and candy (gummy worms for Sakura) was delivered for free. The whole back row was sold out, with the exception of four mysterious people in the far right corner.

Speaking of the four mysterious people in the corner, two of them were watching Gaara’s movement like a tiger…or another fierce animal in which would watch something closely, you know the one!

“What’s he doing now Sasuke?” Neji asked while pushing Sasuke’s head forward to see the red haired demon.

“Stop pushing my head and I’ll tell you!” Sasuke growled while pushing Neji away.

“Shhhh, this is the best part of the movie.” Itachi whispered shoveling a hand full of popcorn into his mouth. His eyes glued to the screen. Kisame, well he just smiled and looked pretty…as he tried to eat the yellow butterfly shaped popcorn. Yes, let us all believe it was popcorn. (Shifty eyes)

Sasuke glared at his childish brother, “Are you really watching this?”

“Yep, this is the part when her shirt gets torn off revealing everything!” (They’re watching horror movie porn!)

“…”

Both of the young gentlemen watched the screen closely. VERY closely (O.O) While Itachi, given the fact that he had seen the movie several times, laughed and patted his brother’s head. ‘Aw, my little brother. Hmm, this gives me an idea for later on!’

Meanwhile, back with our two dating birds!

Sakura closed her eyes as the killer in the movie started to slice and hack everything. She slowly opened them trusting that the killing had stopped but snapped them shut when a loud chainsaw sounded off.

Gaara, on the other hand was actually…doing the same. However, not because he was scared, it was more like he was getting turned on.

Sweat rolled down his forehead as he grabbed both of the arm rests. ‘Damn, Damn, must…not…look…at...screen!’ As he breathed in and out calming his jumping hormones; suddenly Sakura grabbed onto his arm as the young girl in the movie screamed. His eyes widened as he looked at Sakura.

She looked at him with childlike eyes, her eyelashes slowly opening and closing, “Gaara-kun, I’m scared.” ‘MWHAHA! I’m so evil! I can’t believe he’s actually falling for this!’

Gaara gulped…LOUDLY as his pants seemed to tighten. ‘Shit. Shit. SHIT!’ He shook his head as he tried to calm himself, “Okay Sakura, i-if you’re to scared, w-we can leave.” He stood up to make a run for it, but she grabbed his arm slamming him back into the seat.

“Sakura…Why!” He said below a whisper, unable for Sakura to hear.

She smiled and looked back at the screen, “Oh, I’m not scared anymore. I guess it was all the blood that scared me.”

“b-blood?” he squeaked out. ‘FUCK!’

“Yep. It’s everywhere. See.” She pointed at the screen, however Gaara refused to look. He just kept focus on her. Trying his best not to let his eyes wander down her body.

Sasuke hissed as he watched Gaara, “That sick bastard is eyeing her up and down! Neji look!” He nudged Neji’s arm, though all he got back was nothing. “Neji?”

“Shhh! The movies still on!” Neji said slurping his drink.

Sasuke just rolled his eyes, continuing to watch Gaara.

An hour later the movie was over and everyone had left the theater given the exception of two people in the back seat; a demon, and a red haired guy. Also, the four people that were hidden behind a row of seats.

“Gaara are you alright?” Sakura smiled, knowing exactly why he couldn’t move. “Do you need help getting up?” She stood in front of him with a worried (cough:fake:cough) frown.

“NO!” He shouted still griping the seat.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 14, 2007)

Awsome!!! Please update soon... poor Garra! *evil grin* haahaa!!!

I love your version of Gaara BTW.... so sexy... reminds me of my boyfriend... who happens to look very similar to Gaara.

I LOVE IT!!! keep it coming!!!


----------



## VashTS (Apr 14, 2007)

Dreamyazn1221 said:


> “Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Well, good luck controlling yourself! Remember, sand doesn’t prevent babies, rubber-’



One of the best lines in a fanfiction ... ever.  Lmao fantastic updates.  Very original. 

HELL yes, comment 100 (easily amused)


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 14, 2007)

hey 
guys if someone reps you
how can you check ur reps?
like all the comments...
becuz i heard a lot of people r repping me for stupid reasons 
becuz i posted some thread about gas prices...
those bastards!
so can someone show me?


----------



## Black_Sakura_Blossom (Apr 15, 2007)

update now plz!!!!!!!

i ove this ff!!!!! 

WAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute that gaara gets turned on by horror movies! ! ! ! I hate um but if he's there then im there. 

BTW: GAARA IS MINE. MINE. MINE. MINE. MINE. MINE.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 15, 2007)

STILL CHPATER ELEVEN...
_?Shhh! The movies still on!? Neji said slurping his drink.

Sasuke just rolled his eyes, continuing to watch Gaara.

An hour later the movie was over and everyone had left the theater given the exception of two people in the back seat; a demon, and a red haired guy. Also, the four people that were hidden behind a row of seats.

?Gaara are you alright?? Sakura smiled, knowing exactly why he couldn?t move. ?Do you need help getting up?? She stood in front of him with a worried (cough:fake:cough) frown.

?NO!? He shouted still griping the seat.
_
_________________________________________________________________
Sakura inwardly smirked. Once again, the little angel Sakura had a brilliant idea. No, it wasn?t to solve world hunger. And no, it wasn?t to bring world peace. She was much to smart for those things; in fact her idea would bring little devils to shame. Such as the one sitting in front of her.

She walked closer to him; making his eyes widen slightly. She slowly moved her legs on each side of his legs and sat on his lap. ?Are you sure about that?? She asked him in a sexy voice, looking directly into his eyes.

*?Aw, so that?s her game! You lucky bastard!? Shukaku smirked and yelled while doing the cancan. ?Na, Na na-na-na-na, Na, Na, na-na-na-na?, etc?. (Cancan song) 

*
?What are you talking about!? Gaara yelled at his inner self trying to get the idea of a huge demon in a skimpy red dress out of his head.

*?You don?t see it! She?s playing a game with you! She so wants it!?

*
??wants what?? Gaara growled not trusting his perverted self.

*?You?ll see, just play along with her!? With that Shukaku did the cancan with a whole bunch of girls till they disappeared from sight. Probably going to France or somewhere where they can be admired for doing the cancan. Ah yes, we all dream! Even demons! (I mean look at Aion, he just wants to rule the world and maybe kill all humans, nothin wrong with that! )

*
Gaara took the information with a smirk, ?I don?t know Sakura, do you really think you can help me?? He brushed his lips against her cheek causing her to slightly blush. She wasn?t expecting him to return the perverted attitude.

?Actually, you can help me.? He licked her bottom lip, causing her to gasp. ?I think I have something on my face.? With that he deeply kissed her.

Meanwhile?the four ?ninja? spies sat 6 rows away from the make out scene. Making sure they weren?t seen they sat on the floor.

Neji watched with a horrified face, ?That?s disgusting!? He whispered in a loud tone.

?I know! This is disgusting! Don?t they ever clean this thing!?

Neji looked at Sasuke with a questioning look plastered on his face. ?What are you talking about??

?The floor! Look at it!? he pointed at the floor that had crumbs and liquid all over it.

Neji just raised an eyebrow, ?So??

Sasuke gave him a shocked ?how can you not see? face, ?It?s sticky!?

?That?s what he said she said!? Itachi and Kisame shouted in a funny/female/creepy voice.

Neji shuddered, shaking his head, ?Come on let?s get a closer look!? He crawled past Sasuke as the others followed him. As they moved closer an angry moan left Sasuke.

?I just put my hand in gum and butter popcorn!?

?This is so dramatic!? Neji and?a still disgusted by the floor Sasuke looked over at Itachi who had excited eyes, ?It?s almost as dramatic as the time I saw Sasori try out for that broad way show!?

?HEY SA?sori?? Itachi said stopping as he entered Sasori?s room. His eyes widened when he saw Sasori in a stage outfit and a cane. Makeup was all around him.

?Oh, um, hey Itachi. Wha-what are you doing here?? Sasori asked, slowly putting the powder makeup down.

?I was looking for my red marker?b-but if you want to use it for, I don?t know, lipstick perhaps y-you can!? he shook his hands in front of him, ?I-I just want you to know we will always be friends. And I always support your decision!?

?Oh shut up Itachi!? Sasori appeared at the entrance pointing an accused finger at Itachi and shouting, ?We were five and it was only one time!?

?But, all that makeup?it was just so weird.? Itachi stated dramatically.

?Says the guy who wears purple sparkle nail polish.? Sasuke whispered to everyone who giggled.

?Hey! That is not true!? Itachi yelled trying to get everyone to shut up as he pointed at Sasuke, ?It?s maroon and it?s not sparkling!? At that moment the nail sparkled just like when Lee does his famous pose ?ching?.

?So what play were you in?? Neji asked causing Deidara, who now appeared next to Kisame, to laugh loudly making everyone ?shhh? him for being to loud. After that he just giggled with his hand over his mouth.

??Um, I was in the play ?Guys and dolls?.? Sasori whispered while looking away in shame.

?????

Everything was silent, until a cough was heard from Itachi, ?Moving on?where is Gaara and Sakura??

?They?re making out in the storeroom closet,? said Kakashi as he appeared sitting in one of the chairs, reading his all too famous book.

?OH YEAH!? Jiraiya appeared next to him giving thumbs up, ?You can see what they?re doing in the next issue of Icha Icha Paradise!?

Meanwhile?

In the dark storeroom closet Gaara and Sakura were kissing like MAD PEOPLE! As he planted kisses down her neck, a growl was heard.

?Uh. Gaara?I?m hungry.?

?Yeah, I?m hungry to Sakura.? He said taking the wrong meaning, he licked her neck.

?No, I?m hungry for food. Let?s get something to eat!? She smiled as an inner moan was heard from Gaara making her giggle.

?Fine.? He said with a sigh, ?Where do you want to go??

Sakura smiled at him like a child, ?Rainbow Monkey Caf?-?

?Never mind I?ll pick.? Gaara stated quickly grabbing her hand and opening the door. When they took two steps put the door, they were caught by the same guy that told them the movie was sold out.

Gaara glared at him and the guy shook with fright remembering their first encounter. ?Where?s that popcorn dammit solider!? Gaara shouted at the guy.

?Right away sir!? the teen shouted back running for his life.

?And don?t forget the butter,? Sakura shouted after him as Gaara just smirked at her.

As the two walked to the exist, Sasuke and Neji existed the move theater. ?There they are!? Sasuke shouted as they also started to run to the door. As the two reached the door, they collided with the movie worker causing popcorn to fly in the air.

?DAMN!? ?SHIT!? They both fell to the floor with a bang.

With loud yelling coming from a theater room, theAkatsuki members walked out of the theater stopping as they saw the two on the ground. Itachi walked over to his little brother, ?Ya know Sasuke, butter does wonders for your hair.? He grabbed a handful of popcorn that had planted itself on the raven head.

?Jackass.? Sasuke murmured gritting his teeth.

AAAGGGKKKHHH

?Does this place serve spicy food?? Sakura asked as the two were seated and given menus.

?Yes, this restaurant is very common in my village. Though, they only have one place here.? He looked up and down the menu.

?How much spicy food can you handle?? She questioned also looking at the menu, though not paying attention to it. She was paying more attention to the hot demon in front of her.

He looked up from his menu, giving her a smirk, ?Probably more then you.?

She did the same as him, except her smirk was wider, ?Oh really? Is that a challenge??

?Only if you can take it??

Meanwhile, yes we know who is watching.

?THAT?S SICK!?

?What is it now Sasuke? Did you put your hand in gum again?? Neji asked rolling his eyes while looking at his dramatic friend.

?No, I?m talking about Sakura and Gaara?s flirting.? He said while rubbing his hand on a leaf to get the gum off making sure Neji didn?t see him do it. ?Anyways, where are Itachi and the others??

Both looked left and right until Neji pointed in the direction of the restaurant, ?There!?

?Dammit, they?re eating at the table next to Gaara and Sakura!? Sasuke yelled while slapping his forehead.

?Quick! Get the costumes!? Neji shouted pointing in no direction in particular.

AGKH

?Neji, I understand that the costume shop may have run out of a few costumes. I?ll even take the fact that was this was the only wig left??

?Then why are you so mad?? Neji asked while brushing his top hat off.

?You didn?t let me finish!? He gritted his teeth, ?Why did you have to get me THE PINK DRESS!? Sasuke was dressed in a pink dress -with lipstick-; he also wore a long curly blonde wig.

?You just be glad they didn?t have a shorter dress.? Neji said clicking his teeth and winking at Sasuke. (He?s just making fun of him; he?s not hitting on him!)

Sasuke turned red with anger, ?Bastard!? Neji was wearing a suit and top hat with a fake brown mustache.

In the background yells say ?Chug, Chug, Chug!? were heard in the background. The Akatsuki members plus some waitress & waiter were cheering Sakura and Gaara on while they drank loads of hot sauce and peppers smashed together.

When Gaara was the first to slam his glass down everyone cheered. ?Told ya Sakura, I can take anything hot!? He folded his arms proudly.

?Except Sakura herself!? Itachi stated as he put a hand on Gaara?s shoulder as the others made ?ohh? sounds.

Gaara turned slightly looking at Itachi, ?What the hell are you doing here?? He glared at the as the laughter stopped and Itachi froze.

?Um?our hats hide our identity.?

Gaara and Sakura tilted their heads to the side, ?Wha-? Before Gaara could finish all the Akatsuki members had their traditional hats and cloaks on and were in a line. Sakura and Gaara looked at each other and then back; however the members were not there anymore.

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 15, 2007)

STILL CHPATER ELEVEN...
RECAP:
_“Except Sakura herself!” Itachi stated as he put a hand on Gaara’s shoulder as the others made ‘ohh’ sounds.

Gaara turned slightly looking at Itachi, “What the hell are you doing here?” He glared at the as the laughter stopped and Itachi froze.

“Um…our hats hide our identity.”

Gaara and Sakura tilted their heads to the side, “Wha-” Before Gaara could finish all the Akatsuki members had their traditional hats and cloaks on and were in a line. Sakura and Gaara looked at each other and then back; however the members were not there anymore.

_
________________________________________________________________
“…o……k then. Um, how about we head back to the school.” Gaara asked turning around to face Sakura.

She nodded, “Alright!”

“AKATSUKI COWARDS!”

Sakura turned her head to find where the voice had risen from, “Didn’t that sound like Sasuke?” They both looked at a weird couple who froze when they were spotted.

A ‘lady’ with blonde hair and a pink dress shook her hand motioning them to not worry. The man next to ‘her’ just coughed properly as if he were making a business deal.

“Oh don’t mind us.” Sasuke, er- I mean the ‘lady’ said with a very female voice. “Me and my hubby are just getting something to eat before we have to go home to the little ninja babies.” ‘She’ then laughed a loud annoying laugh.

“Come now hubby! We mustn’t keep nanny waiting!” With another laugh the two left the restaurant; the lady shook her hips all the way.

AGKH

“You know what Gaara?” Sakura began as he wrapped his hand with hers making her blush slightly. “It’s amazing how this park suddenly appeared as we walk back to the school.”

Gaara nodded slightly, “It’s also weird how my bike got destroyed…”

“MWHAHAHA! THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR RUINING MY CHANCE FOR A LICENSE!” Sasuke yelled while hitting and smashing Gaara’s bike with a stop sign like a mad man.

Neji just watched patting his friend on the shoulder, “Dude…Sasuke, let it go. Those clowns and aliens are never coming back…just give it up.” 

Sasuke stopped and gave Neji a weird look, “What?”

“How are you going to get that fix?” Sakura asked looking at him as they continued to walk.

“Eh, I’ll fix it later,” He shrugged.

When they came into a clearing a loud snap was heard in one of the close by bushes. Hearing this Gaara quickly grabbed two kunai and threw it. A loud ‘OW’ was heard and two figures arose from the spot.

“Are you trying to kill us Gaara!” Sasuke shouted with a small cut on the right cheek; Neji had a similar cut on the left cheek. Both were pissed.

“You shouldn’t have been following us everywhere!” He glared daggers into them as they flinched for a second.

“Y-You knew we were there?” Neji asked thinking the same as Sasuke.

“Of course!” Gaara shouted anger present in his voice, “Your chakra wasn’t covered at all! Not to mention those pathetic outfits!”

“Excuse me, but I looked damn good in that dress!” Sasuke shouted. Sakura tilted her head to the side, “That was you Sasuke? I had no idea!” Her eyes grew with amazement.

Ignoring her comment Gaara growled, “I told you guys not to follow us! If I wasn’t busy in the movie theater with Sakura I would have killed you there!”

“Gaara.” Sakura said blushing shaking her hand in embarrassment.

“Sakura it’s not fair.” Neji said with sad eyes towards her. He frowned as she looked in his direction. Her face became worried.

“What’s not fair Neji?” She asked slowly taking a step towards them. A few seconds of silence past. Both Sasuke and Gaara knew what he was refering to however, they didn't dare answer. Finally after a few more moments he comtinued.

“Sakura we all have a secret. It…It’s about you.”

“I still don’t understand!” Sakura shouted more serious, she walked towards Neji and Sasuke however Gaara put his hand out to stop her still facing the other two.

Gaara inwardly sighed, “Look Sakura, we’ve talked to Ino about it and…”

“And?” She asked her eyes pleading for him to continue.

“We all like you.” Sasuke finished for him. Sakura’s face went blank as she gave a warm smile, “I like you guys too!”

“No.” Neji said with a small smile at her innocence. Even if she acted perverted she truly wasn’t, more like a small child trying to act tuff and brave.

“Sakura…we love you.”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MWHAHAHAHAHAAAAA! I bet you guys hate me! I’ll try to update very soon! Maybe after I update my other Naruto fic.
Alright, as we say at the end of all the chapters

Gaara:…………………we?

READ AND REVIEW! (While Shukaku and I do the cancan!)


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 15, 2007)

Recap:

Gaara inwardly sighed, “Look Sakura, we’ve talked to Ino about it and…”

“And?” She asked her eyes pleading for him to continue.

“We all like you.” Sasuke finished for him. Sakura’s face went blank as she gave a warm smile, “I like you guys too!”

“No.” Neji said with a small smile at her innocence. Even if she acted perverted she truly wasn’t, more like a small child acting tuff.

“Sakura…we love you.”

End Recap!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chapter Twelve: Drunken Surprises! 

Sakura stood there. Just staring at them. The three who had honestly just confessed their feelings for her. Never in her life had she felt so special, usually a guy would look at her, maybe even make a pass at her but it was never anything special. What could she do? How should she react? Ino was the one who had relationships, not her. What the hell was she supposed to do!

She looked up towards them but swiftly looked down again, averting her gaze towards the ground. All three were looking at her, just waiting for a reply; anything that would ease their minds. A few minutes past by and still there was silence; feeling it was up to her to break the silence she started.

“……I……I”

Nothing. No words would come to her; her mind was a complete blank. Where was Ino to give her advice? How could she give them an answer and not hurt any of them? By the look on their faces the silence was enough to hurt them.

She tried once more to look at them though; when she did she felt even more pain crumble onto her. All of them had such sad eyes, sad frowns, sad everything! In an instant her eyes widened; and in a second she took off running.

“Sakura!” Neji and Sasuke shouted as they watched her figure disappear from the park trail and run into the forest. All they could do was stand there and watch. Everything was to confusing now and even if they did follow her would that just upset her more?

“…dammit…”

Both Sasuke and Neji looked towards their friend. His back was facing them but they could tell he was shaking.

“Dammit!” Gaara turned around; his eyes were a deep red and his teeth were much sharper. He tightened his fist as he continued to curse, slowly growing louder with rage. Both boys just looked in amazement, the only other time this happened was when Gaara had become extremely angry and…changed completely.

Neji and Sasuke looked at each other with worried faces, both knew what was happening. Within an instant a wave of sand came towards them rapidly charging, gaining more speed. They looked up jumping to the top of a tree, barely missing the sand as it crashed on the spot they once stood.

“What’s going on with Gaara?” Neji asked as him and Sasuke landed in the same tree.

“Apparently Gaara, you, and I aren’t the only ones who like Sakura. Shukaku seems to have grown fond of her too.” Sasuke stated trying to piece everything together.

“Are we sure that he’s nit just messing around?” Neji’s serious voice came into play as he watched the sand surrounded Gaara, just circling around in the air.

Sasuke looked towards Neji, his Sharingan appearing. “Just look at him, it’s just like what happened to Naruto.”

“Is it now?”

Both males’ eyes widened as they turned around only to be slammed to the ground with two large sand hands. They were pushed harder into the ground as the sand covered their whole body with exception of their face. They looked up to see Gaara slowly walking towards them a dark smirk apparent on his face.

“You know, it’s funny,” he started slightly circling them, “didn’t I say I would kill you if you followed us.” The sand tightened around them making them gasp in pain.

Gaara only paced back and forth while he continued talking, “Ya know, Sakura’s amazing,” his smirk disappeared as he continued stopping to stare at the two on the ground, “She’s not like the others. The ones who only care about you if it will help their social image rise. No, they don’t care, they never did.”

Sasuke and Neji only shared confused glances. Gaara never really did talk about his personal life; even if they were his closes friends all they knew was he had relatives and that he hated his father. When they were little he was a little nicer, but that was before…those girls.

Neji only nodded remembering why Gaara was so cold hearted, “Gaara those girls don’t mean anything-”

“You’re one to talk Neji.” Gaara said somewhat laughing at his brown haired friends comment, “You are practically like them.”

Neji shifted his eyes at the truth that was pushed towards him.

“And don’t give me that look Sasuke!” Gaara shouted pointing towards the raven haired guy, “You have people who care about you! You can feed off those girls and their attention towards you. You don’t have to take things seriously with them!” His face became sad once again as he remembered who actually cared for him…no one. “Sakura actually did care.”

“She still does.”

Gaara’s eyes shifted behind him, seeing Itachi standing behind him. He didn’t need him now, not the man who knew everything about relationships, the pervert master. “What do you want?”

“Trying to kill you friends isn’t going to solve your problem. If anything it might drive Sakura away. She doesn’t hate you.”

Gaara turned fully around facing him as he loosened his sand grip on Neji and Sasuke. They gladly sat up gasping a little from the pressure they had against them. The sand still surrounded them in a circle slowly moving to attack again at any moment if their master demanded it. “How would you know that?”

Itachi smiled warmly as he stepped aside, “Because, she said so!” All three boys widened their eyes.

“Saku-……Ino!” The three shouted in shock and surprise.

Ino frowned as the smile playfully disappeared from her face, “Well don’t seem so horrified to see me boys!” The smile returned on her lips.

Neji and Sasuke stood up as the sand stopped and Gaara slowly turned back to his lovable self. They walked closer to hear slightly wondering why she was here.

“Why are you here Ino?” Gaara questioned as his voice calming down to his cold self.

She made a ‘hmph’ noise before placing her hands on her hips, “Fine, then I won’t help you!” She turned to walk but stopped when she heard a small ‘No!’ come from he three males. She turned giving a triumphant smirk, “That’s what’s I thought. Now you boys go off and do something! I have to find Sakura before she does something crazy.”

The boys’ eyes widened and slightly gasped. Would she actually harm herself? As if reading their minds she gave them weird look, “I mean she might try to eat a whole twenty bags of Goldfish, man you guys worry too much.”

“Is it bad to eat twenty bags of Goldfish?” Itachi asked just for the fun of it.

Ino shook her head, “Nah, but she might try to track the King Goldfish and that never really works.” She looked towards Itachi whispering, “The gummy bear people have him captive, you know how they are.” Itachi nodded in a serious manner. Oh yes, he knew the gummy people. Filthy little…chewy… things! They had once taken his lunch when he was in kindergarten.

With that she jumped into a tree trailing Sakura’s path though, she did scream something which they all heard, “Meet me later guys! I have a plan!”

The four…including Itachi slowly watched as the girl disappeared.

“Meet……where…?” The three asked looking towards Itachi who smiled an almost laughing smile.

“I have an idea!” He yelled making them practically jump, “But we need Kisame, Deidara, Sasori, Jiraiya, Kakashi, and possibly Tsunade…actually no, we will DEFINETLY need Tsunade…and Kisame.”

Gaara, Neji, and Sasuke watched as Itachi continued to bicker to himself, finally he yelled making them practically jump into a tree like a scared cat.

“YES! WE ARE DEFINENTLY GOING TO NEED KISAME AND TSUNADE FOR THIS!” He turned back towards the three younger males dragging them as he walked down the street continuing with his rambling, “Oh yeah! Tsunade and Kisame are the masters of this after all!”

‘What the Hell are we going to be doing!’ The three questioned giving each other unsure looks.

(Can you guess! Huh can you! Think really hard!)


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 15, 2007)

STILL CHAPTER TWELVE...
RECAP:
_“I have an idea!” He yelled making them practically jump, “But we need Kisame, Deidara, Sasori, Jiraiya, Kakashi, and possibly Tsunade…actually no, we will DEFINETLY need Tsunade…and Kisame.”

Gaara, Neji, and Sasuke watched as Itachi continued to bicker to himself, finally he yelled making them practically jump into a tree like a scared cat.

“YES! WE ARE DEFINENTLY GOING TO NEED KISAME AND TSUNADE FOR THIS!” He turned back towards the three younger males dragging them as he walked down the street continuing with his rambling, “Oh yeah! Tsunade and Kisame are the masters of this after all!”

‘What the Hell are we going to be doing!’ The three questioned giving each other unsure looks.

(Can you guess! Huh can you! Think really hard!)

_
_________________________________________________________________
Ino rushed through the park’s trees searching for her pink haired friend. She wasn’t much worried; she had a feeling she knew why Sakura was upset. She had told her a long time ago.

“I just don’t like relationships.” Sakura said with a sad frown, “Too many bad thoughts, too many bad memories, too many…

…too many things to be scared of.”

Yep, Sakura was afraid of relationships. It wasn’t that she was exactly scared of going out, just too many bad breakups. A few guys dumped her…harshly. So in the end, she just gave up.

Ino jumped towards the ground seeing a flash of pink. She continued running towards it. When she finally reached the spot she looked down to see her friend curled up against the try.

She listened to hear small muffled cries. “Sakura.” Ino said sitting next to her friend giving her a sisterly hug.

“I…Ino, I don’t know what to d-do.” She stuttered sniffing as she looked up at her blonde best friend.

“What’s wrong?” Ino asked, though already knowing the problem at hand.

“T-The guys s-said they a-all l-loved me.” She stuttered even more closing her eyes.

The older girl sighed loudly in a small annoyance, “God Sakura, you sound like Hinata. How can three guys loving you be so bad? If it was me, I would be in paradise! Think of all the possibilities!” Her hands found their way to her cheeks where her eyes formed hearts.

Sakura chuckled at her dear friend then softly sighed as she continued, “But Ino, I’m so confused. You know how I am with relationships, how is this supposed to work? How am I supposed to pick one of them?”

“Damn child! So many questions!” Ino yelled practically scaring the girl out of her wits. “Look, there’s nothing to worry about. Lady Ino has a plan! So stop crying forehead girl!” She smiled at her and Sakura returned the smile.

“Thanks…Ino…”

“Don’t you dare say that last word!”

“What…pig?”

“SAKURA!” Ibo slapped her friend arm.

A few seconds later after the two had stopped fighting, they were giggling like children rolling down the hill as a squirrel watched thinking they both were nuts. (Haha, it’s a joke!)

With a sudden jump, Ino grabbed Sakura’s hand and dashed in a random direction. Sakura yelled in surprised as her arm was yanked.

“Where the Hell are we going!” She yelled as Ino’s ponytail smacked her in the face.

“For a small drink…or two.”

The pink haired girl quirked an eyebrow as she stared at her friends back unsurely. “What kind of drink?”

Ino stopped slightly laughing, “Uh…a…um…”

In a sudden flash they appeared in a dark alley, next to a building that seemed to be practically jumping with loud booming music. Sakura’s eyes widened in shock.

“Ino…what the Hell is this place?”

Ino chuckled gabbing her friend’s hand leading her into the shaggy place. “It’s a club!”

The petal haired girl shook her head disagreeing with her smiling friend, “This isn’t a club…this is more like a…a…a place where bad people hang out.” Ino stopped looking at her friend with a ‘is that the best you can come up with’ face, then continued walking dragging her friend into the so called ‘club’.

Looking around with her emerald eyes widening, she saw many inappropriate things. Sure, she had tried to seduce Gaara in the movies but that was al for fun. She wasn’t expecting anything major to happen.

However, what she saw made her feel like a helpless child. People were ravishing each other, mouths were everywhere, and what was worse was that many eyes were on her; mostly from males that looked ruff…too ruff. She looked at one in particular and here eyes became even more shocked.

He was tall, had large ripped muscles that were covered by a black muscle shirt and baggy jeans, and tattoos everywhere including one that looked like a red dragon that reached his forehead. ‘Wow, he reminds me of Gaara.’

Just as she was about to turn and continue to be dragged, the man looked towards her, yellow eyes glowing. Her mind froze as she started to freak out, ‘Shit! He sees me! What do I do! I don’t want to die!’ He smirked at her expression and she quickly turned running fast away. In the process she accidentally let go of Ino’s hand causing her to scream her name in worry.

“Sakura!” Ino yelled as her friend disappeared into the crowed of raging people. “SAKURA!” She shouted again with worry.


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 16, 2007)

AWSOME PLEASE PLEASE DONT FINISH IT PLEASE CONTINUE IT!!!


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 16, 2007)

awww!!! leave us waiting at that part! Grrrr.... I want an update!

*Oh and on a side note... I am totally bragging but... I read a part of Jennifer's (a.k.a Sasuke'sgirl and this FF authors) newest Fanfic!!!! AND it was awsome!!!.... She might have already posted it up by now but I havent checked yet! More great things to come from the super fun fanfic writer!*


----------



## VashTS (Apr 17, 2007)

You always know how to end the chapter at the most frustrating times.  But I guess that's what keeps us coming back for more right?  Nice update!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 18, 2007)

STILL CHPATER TWELEVE...
RECAP:
_Just as she was about to turn and continue to be dragged, the man looked towards her, yellow eyes glowing. Her mind froze as she started to freak out, ‘Shit! He sees me! What do I do! I don’t want to die!’ He smirked at her expression and she quickly turned running fast away. In the process she accidentally let go of Ino’s hand causing her to scream her name in worry.

“Sakura!” Ino yelled as her friend disappeared into the crowed of raging people. “SAKURA!” She shouted again with worry.
_
________________________________________________________________
Sakura rushed through the crowd as fast as she could, until she stopped gasping for breaths. Looking around she noticed that this area was even darker; she frowned not being able to see anything.

“Shit.”

She felt around the walls, still feeling the vibration of the music against the wall. Sure, she could hear people around screaming and jumping but she was too afraid to ask them where she was. She started to regret running away from Ino, she didn’t do it on purpose, she was just freaked out, plus the blinking lights was hurting her eyes.

She groaned squinting her eyes, for any sign of her friend, “Ino!” She walked around tracing the wall as she walked. “Ino!” She yelled again, still finding no reply as the music drowned out any chance she had. “Dammit, where am I?”

“I know where you are.”

“Wha-”

In an instant she was slammed against the wall a large figure crashing into her. Her mind screamed panicking madly. ‘OH SHIT! It’s that Guy!’

“What guy?”

‘The one with the freaky yellow eyes! And the tattoo!’

“How do you know? I can’t see a thing”

‘It’s him! He sounds tuff! He must have followed us!’ Her inside argument was hushed when she felt wet lips touch her neck.

“You’re right here…” He kissed her jaw, “…and here…” he kissed lower, “…and here.” He continued luring a gasp from her own lips. She shook her head shaking the surprise from her it as she started to push him away.

He chuckled as he made his way up, finally reaching her lips in which he planted his own. Sakura’s eyes widened as his tongue entered her mouth exploring everywhere. He tasted like alcohol…a Lot of it. As his tongue slid away she heard him sigh slightly.

He moved his lips to her ear breathing heavily on it, “You taste just like I remember…”

‘What!’

As he took her into his mouth, she heard him mumble something causing her breathing to stop.

“Mm…cinnamon…”

“C-CINNAMON!” She grabbed his arms pulling him away slightly staring hard at his face. When she saw a glint of white she immediately knew who it was.

‘N-NEJI!”

He only smiled as his lips curved into a drunk-like smile. “Who did you-HIC-think it was Saku…ra…heeheehee.” He covered his mouth as he started to giggle non-stop like a little girl.

Sakura tilted her head confused at his change of attitude, “Neji…are you o…k…?”

He looked at her, his hand still covering his mouth still. He gave her a serious look and then broke off giggling again as if someone was tickling him. Oh yeah, he was definitely drunk. “I’m fine Sakura! In fact, we’re all fine!” He gabbed her hand dragging her through the club till they got to a quite lit area where booths and table were.

“Hey guys!” Neji shouted as they came to a group of people sitting in a large booth, “Look who I found!” He pulled her forwards and she gasped with surprise. Sasuke, Itachi, Gaara, and Ino were all drinking and having a good time. Though, by the judgment of the beers scattered on the table she could tell that the four males must have really been drunk before the two girls had entered the place.

They all looked at her holding their drinks up as they drunkenly yelled, “HEY SAKU!”

Her eyebrows rose at the new given nickname, “Saku?”

“Yeah,” said Neji has he glided her towards the table, “We all thought your name was to long,” he giggled again, “So…Bam, you are now Saku!” During he ‘bam’ part he held his hands towards her as if symbolizing an explosion.

“O…K…” She scooted into the seat sitting next to Itachi and Sasuke, in the center of the seat. She looked at Ino, who was giving flirty eyes towards a guy at another table. “Um, Ino, what the hell is going on?” She leaned across the table so Ino could hear her better. Meanwhile, the two Uchiha brothers were getting a nice view of her butt. Gaara was also getting a good look at her chest as he pretended to drink from the brown bottle.

Ino looked at her, though still focusing on flirting, “Well, the guys were so troubled that Itachi and I thought we should take them drinking and BAM, here we are. Tsunade and a guy named Kisame are over there.” She pointed to a corner where a group of people were standing and yelling and cheering.

“O ho ho ho!” Tsunade slammed a small glass down as she finished her drink, “Getting a little slow there blue boy!”

Kisame slammed his glass down, just finishing as the two were given another round of alcohol, “All long as I can outlast you I’ll win.” He brought his glass up as a ‘cheers’.

“Sonny, I’ve been around way long then you have. You don’t even know the meaning outlast.” She ‘cheered’ him back and the two guzzled down the drinks.

Back at the table Sakura was now alone with the drunken males. Ino had left long ago to flirt more with another group of guys. She had abandoned her own younger friend to three males that loved her and one that always seemed horny…to put it nicely.

She sighed as Itachi shoved a beer towards her. She looked at him questionably, “Itachi, how are we able to drink? We’re underage plus…” She looked at Neji who giggled at Gaara’s hair.

“Plus?” Itachi asked grabbing another bottle.

“Plus…How many drinks have they had?” She started ignoring her previous drinks. Itachi was about to answer when a large gasp was heard from his younger version. The two looked at Sasuke who had a shocked face.

“Sakura!” He said putting his beer down, leaning towards her with a serious face.

She watched sinking down the seat as his face came closer too her, “Y-Yes Sasuke?” At this point she was no longer sitting on the seat, but more like leaning on it as Sasuke continued. She stopped as her knees touched the ground and his feet inches from her face.

He smiled and kissed her forehead, “I didn’t know you were here. Nice to see you!” He gave her another smile and brought his face away continuing to drink and…also laugh at Gaara’s hair. T.T

Sakura sat up grabbing the bottle Itachi offered her and taking a large gulp of it down, “I think I’m gonna need this.”

AGKH 

Gaara’s eye lazily looked to see his tow friends laughing at him for some unknown reason. He closed his eyes and five seconds later opened them (he was blinking, just a normal…drunken…blink). “What the hell are you two looking at?”

Neji and Sasuke stopped their giggling to look at their friend.

“Whhhaaaaatt?” Gaara asked with a hint of complaint in his voice.

“You’re hair!” Neji said trying to have a straight face

Gaara looked up trying to see his hair, though we all know he can’t without a mirror. “Yeah…what about it?”

The brown haired male stared at him as if he had no sense, “It’s red duh!”

“Ohhh!”

/5 Seconds later/

“It is red isn’t it!” Gaara shouted with uncontrollable laughter. Neji slammed his head against the table laughing as Sasuke ordered another round.

/5 min later/

Gaara’s head was lying on the table as he continued his slow blinking. “Neji, I’ve got something to tell you and you going to…what?” He asked bringing his head to answer Neji’s question.

Neji did the same blink shaking his head, “I didn’t say anything.”

“Good.” Gaara said nodding his head, “Cause I don’t like when people interrupt me so…um…dammit Sasuke! Don’t interrupt me!”

Sasuke woke up from the call of his name, he lifter his head to look at a pink haired girl sitting next to him. She seemed kind of dizzy but amazingly hot, “Wow, Itachi I think I’m dreaming.”

“Yeah,” said Itachi looking at the same thing his brother was eyeing.

“There’s a hot girl sitting in front of me…”

“Yeah…”

“I think, I’m gonna kiss her…”

“Yeah…”

The two brothers leaned forward towards the girl, closing their eyes as they neared quickly.

“HEY A QUARTER!”

The girl leaned forward just in time that the two raven haired males kissed each other. They both opened their eyes and their faces became like this (OoO) and then this (OwO). They split apart furiously whipping their lips in disgust.

Neji’s face also widened in shock as he began to scream. “i*c*st! i*c*st!”

“ITACHI WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!”

“I SAW HER FIRST LITTLE BROTHER!”

“Her?” Neji asked in a confused manner.

The Uchiha brothers looked around for the pink haired girl. She was no where to be found. Instead however, they found Gaara with a quarter in his hand that he had just recently found. All the males just stared at each other putting together in their mind the scene that had happened.

“Hey guys!” Sakura walked up carrying new bottles of beer. She stopped as they all looked at her with sad child-like faces. “What’s wrong?”

“Sa…, sniff,-kura…” Sasuke said as if a child who just lost his favorite toy.

Sakura frowned giving him a motherly hug, “Aw, what’s wrong Sasuke?” She patted his head as he gave her a hug back.

“Itachi kissed me!”

Sakura pulled away looking at him weirdly, “Really?”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 18, 2007)

STILL CHPATER TWELVE...
_“Sa…, sniff,-kura…” Sasuke said as if a child who just lost his favorite toy.

Sakura frowned giving him a motherly hug, “Aw, what’s wrong Sasuke?” She patted his head as he gave her a hug back.

“Itachi kissed me!”

Sakura pulled away looking at him weirdly, “Really?”
_
“You know,” Sakura started as she sat down staring at the males, “maybe you shouldn’t have tried to fight them.”

“We could’ve taken them on!” Gaara yelled unable to raise his head up.

“I agree, I almost had that wall begging for his life!”

“…shut up Neji,” Sasuke said groaning at his position.

A few seconds of silence past before Sakura continued, “So…when are you going to get up?”

The four males were laying face down on the damp street while Sakura sat on the side walk. See, the manager was a gentleman so he let her walk out as her friends were thrown out…literally. Ino had already left before hand so Sakura didn’t have to worry about her.

Itachi sighed, “Yes, my lady, we shall get up now.”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

An hour later the group had finally made their way back to the dormitory. Sakura dizzily crawled into her bed.

When morning came around she slowly opened her eyes, closing them quickly as the sun hit them. Her head was pounding and she felt sore all over. Slowly sitting up, her eyes widened as the sheet rolled off her revealing her naked skin.

She yelped covering herself quickly, trying to remember what had happened after they left the bar.

“Ugh, even I don’t remember.” Inner Sakura said rubbing her head in pain. “That’s the last time we go drinking.”

As she was about to reply to her inner self a small ruffle next to her caused her eyes to widen in shock.

A bare naked male chest. No clothing anywhere. In her bed? The male rolled over revealing his face her eyes practically shot out of her eyes.

“I-Itachi!”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OH HO HO HO! Quoted from the words of Tsunade…who is still in the bar…drinking…with Kisame.

You guys are gonna hate me right? Like the last chapter, I’ll update this chapter after I update my other story!

Gaara: You know you’re not going to update soon!

Me: I like to think of my self as Kakashi.

Gaara: Because you’re always late?

Me: (evil glare) No because I like perverted books moron! Where the hell did you come up with that theory?

Gaara: ………………idiot.

Please review! That inspires me to write…unless you don’t want to know what happens. MWHAHAHAHA! Also, sorry the chapter is shorter then the others!


----------



## VashTS (Apr 18, 2007)

Noooooo you can't stop there.  This story is extremely fun to right, isn't it?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 19, 2007)

nnnnnnnoooooooo not itachi....... you'd know what would be really funny, if all the guys were all in her room sleeping, and then haku walks in and is all like *o*, then like ^.^, then like (nosebleed).......... don't ask me how i can up with that. but you are awesome. please write more.


----------



## lallama19 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! Best fanfic I've ever read! But noooooooo! why itachi!? And yea, it 
would've been funny if all the guys were in her room and Haku walked in...
I hope it never ends..... cause its so awsome!


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 25, 2007)

Awww update soon girly!!!  ..... pweeeaassee


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 27, 2007)

update!!!!


----------



## ~Saruwatari~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Aww please can you update?! I really love your story


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2007)

I LOVE THIS SO MUCH <3


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 28, 2007)

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im sorry i didnt update for a long time
a lot of things going on.
so here is the thirteenith chappie of all guys!Konoha High and after the chapter is the END!
O__________o
im wrking on a new story
_________________________________________________________________
_Recap:
When morning came around she slowly opened her eyes, closing them quickly as the sun hit them. Her head was pounding and she felt sore all over. Slowly sitting up, her eyes widened as the sheet rolled off her revealing her naked skin.

She yelped covering herself quickly, trying to remember what had happened after they left the bar.

“Ugh, even I don’t remember.” Inner Sakura said rubbing her head in pain. “That’s the last time we go drinking.”

As she was about to reply to her inner self a small ruffle next to her caused her eyes to widen in shock.

A bare naked male chest. No clothing anywhere. In her bed? The male rolled over revealing his face her eyes practically shot out of her eyes.

“I-Itachi!”
_
Chapter 13: Around the World in 20 Lies! Part 1!!

“I-I-ITACHI?!!!” Sakura shuffled to the end of the bed holding the cover at chest level.

Itachi sleepily opened his eyes as a smirk appeared on his face, “Wanna go again,” he said gesturing his body with his hand.

“A-Again,” she blushed pulling the covers closer; however with her pulling the covers towards her, they seemed to lesson on his side revealing a good amount of the –cough- male body. Her blush darkened extremely and within an instant her loud voice could be heard in an erupting shriek, “AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?!!!!”

“What’s with all the noise,” a known voice questioned causing Sakura to jump. She looked towards the covers that seemed to slightly move with annoyance. The covers pushed themselves aside as a dark red haired male with a morning frown on his face.

“G-Gaara?!”

He itched the back of his head, blinking slowly and irritated. A hangover buzzing his mind madly. He looked at the still red Sakura, his eye barely moving from her.

Her eyes tried to shift away, feeling the worst embarrassment wash over her. “Um…Gaara…are you naked too?”

He pulled the covers over him away, making Sakura bang her head on the bedpost so not to look. He looked towards his body then back at Sakura, a nonchalant expression on his face. “Yep.”

“HOW CAN YOU SAY IT SO CALMLY??!!!” Sakura yelled fangs sprouting from inside her mouth.

“I don’t have a problem with the naked body. (T.T)”

Sakura blushed again, “Will I do when it’s someone else’s! Especially a guys!”

“I DON’T,” Itachi shouted receiving to death glares from the two younger teens. The two ignored him as they continued their conversation; thus he started to snuggle against Sakura’s form…which was ignoring him.

“Why do you have a problem with a male body?”

“Will…” Sakura started as she looked away (Itachi rubbed his head on her stomach, his hands wrapping around her waist. Yet…still she ignored him). “I guess I’m just weird…”

“Yeah, that is pretty weird. What’s wrong with you?”

“Nothing really, I just didn’t grow up with a lot of male friends.” (His hands rubbed the area where her hands covered her chest with the blanket. At this Sakura & Gaara both tried to ignore him.)

“So…have you ever seen a male body up close?”

“Yes!” (Grope, Grope)

“Really?”

“…okay, maybe not so close up.” (Glump, Glump)

“Do you want to?”

“ITACHI!!!”

Both Gaara and Sakura punch Itachi hard off the bed for the disturbing question he asked. Gaara then sat up shaking his head as if he hadn’t seen Itachi’s perverted movements. Sakura covered herself even more with the blanket. She sighed with relief until a sharp feeling trembled up her spine. She clenched her fist as anger twitched on her face.

Gaara…as much as I am happy you like me…and that you helped punch Itachi But…”

“Yes?”

“COULD YOU REMOVE YOU HAND FROM TRAVALING UP MY THIGH!!!”

Gaara closed his eyes nodding slowly as he opened his mouth, “Sakura…”

“Yes Gaara…” Sakura continued twitching as she felt the hand continue its way up her leg.

“As much as I would love my fingers to be roaming up your body…”

“…yeah…” (Twitch)

“…that is not my hand.”

Sakura’s eyes shot open as she quickly removed the covers from around her feet revealing a new, yes you guessed, naked body. “NEJI?!!”

Neji opened his eyes looking at the angered Sakura’s face above him. “Wow, dreams do come true.”

She tilted her head to the sides, “What?”

The brown haired teen dumbly smiled as he reached his hands and pulled her face close to his kissing her on the lips. “Oh Sakura, your lips are so soft!”

“Umm, Gaara, do you think Neji knows what he’s doing?” Gaara tilted his head watching the scene in front of him.

“No Sakura, I don’t believe they know…”

Neji was currently kissing um… (Please do not kill me…) Sasuke, as the two thought each other the pink haired beauty.

“I guess they’re still a little drunk some how…” Gaara continued scratching the back of his head.

Itachi popped up from his unconscious position on the floor, laughing; his hand placed under his chin smartly. Sakura once again slammed her head on the bedpost to keep from looking at the nude body now standing bare in front of her. “Ah yes, Sasuke was never really good with drinking. You see,” he started as he sat down, less then 2cm from Sakura. She tried scooting away, but he pulled her back continuing with his story and laughing, “When I gave him alcohol as a child-”

“PUT SOME DAMN CLOTHES ON YOU FREAKING PERVERT!!!!”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 28, 2007)

Still chapter thirteen.....
“Okay, what exactly happened last night?”

The four now ‘blanket wrapped’ (yes, still naked underneath the almost see-through blankets) males sat on the bed as Sakura walked back and forth wrapped in a pink blanket ‘toga-style’ The boys watched with anticipation hoping that she would some how step on the bottom of the blanket hoping that the whole thing would tear off revealing her marvelous figure. Each had a tiny dazed blush on their cheeks.

“All I remember is going out to drink last night, and then…blank…” She thought for a second before turning to them and tilting her head. “So…what happened?”

Sasuke crossed his arms, “I remember Sakura and me making out…, but I don’t know how you guys got involved. Probably snuck in once I got her in bed.”

“I’d slap you if I really knew what happened,” Sakura threatened holding a fist towards him.

Gaara growled at the raven haired ‘know-it-all’, “What the Hell are you talking about?! Sakura and I were the one making out. You had your little Neji-boo here to help with your hormonal problems!”

“Ohhhh,” Itachi and Sakura shouted snickering.

‘Neji-boo?” Both Neji and Sasuke thought. Yeah, they still didn’t know they were making out earlier in the bed. They decided not to tell them, better to keep stuff like that an inside secret.

“You both are wrong,” Neji started standing up, the blanket falling to his low hips. “Sakura and I were the ones making out. You guys are aiming for something way over your heads.”

“You think, you bastard?!” Gaara clenched his teeth at his friend…and I use that term loosely for this situation.

“I know so…”

“What?!” Sasuke was about to jump towards him, along with Gaara until Sakura shouted a ‘halt’.

“Hold on guys,” she turned towards the casual smiling pervert, “Itachi, is that what you say we did too?”

Everyone looked at him with wondering eyes. “No.” A small breath left everyone’s throats until the next words were heard. “We did more…”

((O.O))

“What the Hell?!” The three younger males yelled all wide-eyed. Sakura just stood there in complete shock. Itachi just sat nodding his head continuing his story.

_Itachi’s Story…Worshiping of the Leader!!_
(To let you know this is the person's point of view)
_As soon as we reached the dormitory I quickly looked around at the surroundings. It was still night and no one was outside except for the five of us. With a quick mental thought, I smirked as I ran ahead to the still drunk comrades. Ah yes, how good it was to be used to alcohol. (Says the one who was drunk).

“Hey guys, since you all seem to…not be able to walk…” 

Gaara smashed into a wall, while Neji looked for the invisible pink elephant he tripped over and Sasuke’s feet seemed to want to walk in a spiral…so he walked in a small circle, round and round. Sakura on the other hand was much smarter then all of them, she rode on Sasuke’s back…though she was getting dizzy from the circles.

“I’ll carry you all to the room.” Now was the time where I had to convince them of my lie. There would be no way in hell they would trust me with themselves, or Sakura.

“Okay.” They all fell to the ground as my mouth dropped wide. As soon as they hit the ground with a smack they were knocked out, quite as a moth except for Neji who yelled ‘THE PANDA TOOK MY LUNCH MONEY!!’ 

I smirked as I picked Sakura up and curried her to the room…

_
*Thus…end of Itachi’s Story!*
Itachi smirked at the end of his story as everyone’s face became completely shocked, “Thus, Sakura and I had a blessed night of bed sheet tumbling!”

“OH THANK GOD!!!”

Everyone, still with shocked faces, looked at Neji who sighed in relief as he continued, “That’s a relief, they were only doing laundry.”


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 28, 2007)

Still Chapter thirteen....
SMACK

“YOU IDIOT!!! HE DIDN’T MEAN THAT!!!” Gaara and Sasuke both yelled at Neji as they beat him up.

Sakura sat there trying to think. “I don’t think that’s what happened; I would have remembered getting attacked by a wild horny beast.

“WHERE?!” Itachi and Neji both jumped up, and autograph book and a camera in hand.

‘…Idiots…or…Morons?’

“He’s my ideal!”

“Yes, we really should get him to come to the next meeting!”

‘Oh…both…”

“Okay, so can anyone think of a good truth,” Sakura asked sitting on the bed, then laying down on a pillow. “And a real truth, not a lie.”

“Willlll,” Neji jumped on Sakura, both legs taking a side of her, “If you ask me, I’d say…the two of us shooouuuuulllddd-”

“If you say anything perverted we…will…KILL…you!” Both Sasuke and Gaara growled with demonic eyes, as Neji weakly laughed sliding off Sakura and next to her on the bed.

“I was just going to say, the five of us should ask around the school if they know what happened,” Neji stated in a thinking position, nodding his head intelligently.

“No! I don’t want everyone in the school to know what might have happened last night.” Sakura crossed her arms above her head signaling a ‘no go’ idea.

“They won’t have to no exactly what we’re talking about. Just ask them if they know anything of what happened to us from the time we all came back.”

“But I’ve already told you! We were doing the-”

“NOT THAT YOU BASTARD!!!!”

AAAGGGKKKHHH

The Five set out around the dorm to find the truth about their midnight adventures! They traveled up and down the stairs, in and out the elevator, and through walls until they remember what they were looking for and went back to their bedroom level. Currently they stood outside in the hall way deciding where to start first.

“Maybe Shikamaru knows something, he’s really good at sensing things,” Sakura stated smiling as they walked towards Shikamaru room and what should be Sasuke’s room if he wanted to call it that.

“He’s also good at sleeping…lazy bum,” Sasuke whispered as he opened the door to his dorm room. “Hey, Shikamaru!! Wake up! We need to ask you something important!!”

“Shut up Sasuke,” Shikamaru mumbled rolling over in his bed and covering his face. “Go jump off a bridge!”

Neji placed his hand on Sasuke’s shoulder shaking his head. “I wouldn’t recommend it Sasuke. Not a good idea.”

“You’ve actually tried it,” Sakura asked a shocked expression on her face.

“Yep, it was a test you had to do to get into our Oh so dear perverted club,” Itachi smiled showing a picture of him pushing Neji off a bridge that was only two feet from the ground.

Sakura looked at the picture in amazement, “I should really visit your club one day.”

“Sure,” both Neji & Itachi smiled perversely, “but there is a certain dress code for you.”

“Really? What is it?”

“Naked-”

“CAN WE GET OFF THIS SUBJECT AND BACK TO THE STORY!!” Sasuke shouted switching back to the real reason they were there.

AGKH 

Minutes later they had finally gotten the last teen out of bed and awake to the wonderful Saturday morning. He sat crossed legged on his bed, his head resting in one of his hands; still tired.

“So do you remember anything about last night,” Sakura asked as she sat in the middle of Sasuke’s bed, the others laying and sitting around her.

“Yeah, I do kinda remember something. Why? Can’t remember?” Shikamaru looked at them questionably.

“Uhhh, no not really…”

He sighed annoyingly as he began his story.

*Shikamaru’s Story…

*

_As I looked up at the stars from the roof I was laying on, I could hear loud noises coming from below. Peaking over the edge I noticed some small movements. I climbed down the railing, slowly coming closer to the front of the building where the motions had come from.

My eyes widened as I came to the loud growling noise and then…I saw it!! 

The most unbelievable thing in the world. The shocker among shocker, the surprise among surprise, the tip of the ice burg!! THE…FREAKING…AMAZING…SURPRISE!!!

_
End 

“What the hell?! Finish the damn story!!” Gaara yelled at Shikamaru who went back to sleep.

The wise man sat up once again shaking his head tiredly, “Fine, fine…but now that I think about it, all I remember is seeing a bunch of owls fly around. I’ve never seen them around here before, and I was completely out of my mind when I saw them. See, I even found this when they flew away!” He picked up the item on his nightstand and showed the group it.

“Cool!!! A feather!!!!” Neji grabbed the brown feather and ran around the room pretending it was an airplane. Even to the point of making the engine noise.

“…idiot,” Gaara mumbled standing up, itching the back of his head. “Come on guys, this lazy bum doesn’t have any info for us.” He walked towards the door as everyone with the exception of Neji left the room.

Neji jumped out of the chair screaming a ‘yahoo’. “Dude, this plane has awesome wingspan-”

“COME ON YOU MORON!!” Sasuke grabbed Neji by the shirt collar and pulled him out of the room letting the brown feather softly float to the ground from his hand as he left.

Shikamaru blinked slowly, “…they didn’t let me finish…” And with that, he fell back on his pillow.


----------



## Haku (Apr 28, 2007)

awesome work i must say!!


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 28, 2007)

thank you for everyone's support


----------



## Fuse (Apr 29, 2007)

ENTER!!! The master of idocy. The prince of stupidity. And lover to the ladies. Naruto Forums #1 Ninja, Freak in bed, Prankster and allaround Jackass. Sasuke Killer... (Everyone Sweat drops)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2007)

yay!!!! *claps* splendid. absoulty splendid. this is the best fanfition i have ever read. so i'll be sad when it's finished, but i can't wait to read your next one. keep up the good work


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 30, 2007)

Good going girly!! What did they do that night?!?! Can't wait to find out


----------



## lallama19 (May 2, 2007)

Pleeeeease update soon! I can't wait to find out what happens!


----------



## lallama19 (May 7, 2007)

Update, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! I'm still in suspense!


----------



## Shinobikitty (May 8, 2007)

I know she is really busy with school and stuff... so we need to be patient....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2007)

**puppy dog pout**

Please hurry up and update. your story is really awesome


----------



## Shinobikitty (May 31, 2007)

Wow... I think this fanfic is dead... so sad it had just gotten good!!!

SOmeone should make this fic Lemony fresh!!! It can be done so easily lol.


----------



## ~Saruwatari~ (Jul 14, 2007)

You really have to update this fanfic, every1 loves it!


----------



## pupyluva (Jul 17, 2007)

love ur story!!! it is sooo awsome!!! pleeeaaase update soon! cant wait 2 hear the rest!


----------



## explosick (Jul 17, 2007)

AAAHHHH GAARA SOUNDS SOOOOO FAF xD Finish the story ^.^
I bet sakura ends up with sasuke o.O you seem like a sakusasu person lol


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 18, 2007)

please write more. please please please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazyefra (Jul 18, 2007)

Great story it's funny and cool.


----------



## Hikari-sama (Jul 21, 2007)

You have to update... Please please please...


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Jul 22, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!
people r still reading it?


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Jul 22, 2007)

ok ok people i will update...
TOMMOROW!
LOL JK MAYBE RIGHT NOW JUST HANG OUT OK?
i have it saved on my computer
i was just too lazy to keep going but i will keep it going so hold on?


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Jul 22, 2007)

HOLY FUCK PEOPLE STILL READ THIS STORY LOL
hey, guys sorry for the delay i was just lazy 
well here is the new part
________________________________________________________________
STILL CHAPTER THIRTEEN
RECAP:
“…idiot,” Gaara mumbled standing up, itching the back of his head. “Come on guys, this lazy bum doesn’t have any info for us.” He walked towards the door as everyone with the exception of Neji left the room.

Neji jumped out of the chair screaming a ‘yahoo’. “Dude, this plane has awesome wingspan-”

“COME ON YOU MORON!!” Sasuke grabbed Neji by the shirt collar and pulled him out of the room letting the brown feather softly float to the ground from his hand as he left.

Shikamaru blinked slowly, “…they didn’t let me finish…” And with that, he fell back on his pillow.

_________________________________________________________________
“Will that trip was useless,” Sakura stated as the group walked down the hall. She slammed the door loudly as she grabbed a marker from her pocket and drew a dead owl on the door. She chuckled darkly as she turned around and sweetly gave them a smile. “You guys want to get a bite to eat in the cafeteria?”

“FINNALY!! I WANT SOME CHERRIOS,” Neji yelled taking Sakura’s hand and dragging her in the right direction. Yeah, because if you haven’t noticed, Sakura’s never really been to the Cafeteria so yep, if you can guess Sakura was heading to the boys bathroom…on accident…yeah, lets go with that…yeah…(Damn Deidara!!)

“I thought you liked Cinnamon Toast Crunch,” Sakura said with a smirk.

“Yeah,” he started as he continued to look forward giving a glare to the others who he thought would want to eat his cheerios. “But now all I can imagine now is you dipped in honey!”

“What the Hell does that have to do with cheerios?!” She looked behind her to hide the blush on her cheeks and to get the other boys to help her with the situation; but, as boys were boys, they had their hands in their pockets and their eyes closed in a nonchalant mood. Sakura glared at them. “Those bastards! They think they’re so cool!! Ha! They don’t even know their shoes are untied!!” (…they’re not even wearing shoes…they’re in the dorm, so they wear slippers.)

Neji stopped and looked at Sakura, “I mean Honey Nut Cheerios, Duh!!”

“Oh…”

AGKH

Neji entered the cafeteria quickly running up to the counter, “One bowl of cheerios please!” He held out a bowl happily, only to frown as ramen was dumped into the bowl instead. He looked down at the worm shaped noodles in disgust as looked at the lunch lady sickly. He put the bowl down and smiled at the lady who only glared at him with annoyance. “I’m sorry, you must have not heard me, I asked for cheerios,” he said smoothly as he slid a dollar bill across the counter, trying to bribe the woman.

“It’s lunch time! No more cereal!”

“…WHAT??!!!”

Meanwhile the group watched as Neji yelled at the lunch lady and she threw ramen at him. “Idiot…When will he learn that they only stop serving lunch to annoy him.” Gaara sat down at a table with Sasuke and Itachi while Sakura walked away.

“I’m gonna go see if Chouji knows anything about last night.” She waved and the boy nodded. As she left, Naruto walked up to the table, of course a bowl of ramen in hand. He smiled sitting down and breaking the chopsticks to start. He looked at the tired males surrounding him, “Sooo…where’s Neji?”

Sasuke rolled his eyes pointing behind him. “He’s fighting with the lunch lady…again.”

Gaara nodded leaning his head on his hand, “Yes, the idiot with ramen on his head.”

“Oh!” Naruto shouted as a thought came into his head. “That reminds me of what happened when you guys came back last night-”

“YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENED?!!”

AGKH

“Soooo…Choji had any Goldfish lately?” Sakura questioned as she sat across from tubby fellow, also eating a bowl a ramen.

He looked at her smugly as he slurped the noodles, “Maybe…maybe not.”

“I KNOW YOU DID!!! You took my Goldfish and ate them didn’t you!!” Sakura growled grabbing his shirt collar and pulling him over the table.

“HEY, I bought them with my own money!! I don’t know who took yours!!”

She made a ‘tck’ noise and released him sitting back down. “Fine, I’ll just blame the aliens again.” He continued to stare at her and the same back at him. He chewed the last bit slowly, then spoke, “Besides, you were the one out last night…”

AGKH

“Uh…yeah I know,” stated a confused Naruto as he eyed the three boys leaning closer towards him. “There was this huge excitement last night…”

“-and it involved lots of Goldfish-”

“-ramen people who came down-”

“-came up from the sea-”

“Really?” (All four are talking.)

“Yeah, they were all mutated and stuff!”

“Mutated Goldfish?

“Mutated Ramen?”

“Yeah, the liquid usually around the ramen was cold, while the noodle breathed fire out of its invisible mouth.”

“Yep, ya know how Goldfish have lots of different flavors, these ones were plain…not taste at all.”

“FIRE?!!”

“PLAIN?!!”

“Yeah, but the worst part was what they did to you.”

They gulped, “What did they do?!”

“They…”

“They…”

“They said they won’t serve anymore cereal because it’s lunch time,” Neji dropped a bowl full of ramen on the table making it splash everyone.

Gaara and Sasuke glared deeply at him while Itachi ate the unwanted ramen. The brown haired one tilted his head confused at the glares he was receiving, “What?”

“SHUT UP!! Naruto was telling us what happened last night!!” (…they actually believed his story too…how sad…)

“So, what did he say?”

The boys looked where the loud blonde had previously sat. However, all that was left was a noodle in the shape of a Naruto-fish cake.

“?!”

Suddenly Sakura walked over, her face completely shocked. Her eyes little and her cheeks white.

“What happened?!” Sasuke asked worried at her deep expression as he offered her a seat next to him.

“I’ve just heard the worst news in the world about the goldfish empire.”

“…Goldfish…Empire…?”

“What is it,” Gaara asked glaring at Itachi who made a loud noodle slurp, splashing some on him.

“They…won’t ship the next order to the school until next month,” she cried out as a pretend crying Sasuke handed her a tissue.

“……………”


----------



## explosick (Jul 25, 2007)

yerrr people are still reading  where the hell can i get a goldfish thats eatable lol


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 25, 2007)

finally. I was beginning to loose hope. but once again you write a fantasic post. But i really want to find out what gonna happen and what happened last night, so please hurry up and don't wait half a year to post something. please and thank you


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 27, 2007)

Really amusing! Truly Brilliant work! Keep Writing!


----------



## ~Saruwatari~ (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL goldfish empire >w<
this was a brilliant chappie, just like the others 
keep going with it...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 10, 2007)

man...... now she's never gonna update


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Aug 11, 2007)

ahhhh....ok i will load my other part of the story
sorry, i havent been on for a long time its just two days a go was my birthday! YAY! and plus naruto forums was getting boring...
ok i will try to post more


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 11, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Aug 11, 2007)

and im going to continue the story still but i was thinking of making a new story with Team Hebi


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 13, 2007)

As long as you continue this one I read whatever you make.........


----------



## explosick (Aug 16, 2007)

I just want to finish reading this one


----------



## Shinobikitty (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job girly!!

Wrap this one up and then post up the one you started letting me read about the high school infiltration! LOL that one is a blast. Sakura's hair being naturally pink... I loved it.

Well glad to see you are back on! I have been waiting for this update for a while...


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Aug 17, 2007)

Its so friggin awesome! Neji is awesome! lol..


----------



## Hikari-sama (Aug 18, 2007)

You updated! *Hugs until you can't breathe* Yippeeeee!


----------



## Kisamexx (Aug 21, 2007)

An absolutely enchanting read, and by far the best fanfic I have ever set my eyes upon.  So far I have read up to chapter 13 (all at once might I add, it is simply impossible to put down!).  Please keep up the good work!  Oh yeah, I have a few last words to say ~ Candyland, Creampuff, and Jennifer is Delicious 


P.S. It says I cannot pm you because:

"SasukeKunsGirl56 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space."

I wanna leave a message!


----------



## Kisamexx (Sep 18, 2007)

Where are the updates???  I want to read more!

Also, this needed a bump up


----------



## ~Saruwatari~ (Sep 18, 2007)

Siriously, I haven't been online for a very long time and there still isn't a update?
I hope someday there will be a update 'cause I really like this story


----------



## Shinobikitty (Sep 21, 2007)

awww... Sasuke-Kun's girl is a cheerleader and it is football season! I am sure she is busy with her cheerleading!

Go girl!  We will see you soon hopefully... And you will update!!


----------



## Kisamexx (Dec 14, 2007)

*Still misses this story* *sob sob*


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 14, 2007)

I haven't read tihs in a while, now I just need to find where I left off...


----------

